# A Merc's Life [OOC 01]



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2009)

Slight change of plans - since this thread has already been used for OOC stuff, I'm changing its name and function - it will now serve as the OOC thread for Ihmlán.

I'm still encouraging use of the Forums on Obsidian Portal, and am renewing my notice that no House Ruling is official until it's posted on the House Rules Wiki over there.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 10, 2009)

Stat block:


[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 15/15     AC: 14   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +02    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+02    ST(W):+05

  BAB: 00       CMB:+01     CMD: 13

[b]Weapon                 Attack  Damage Critical  Special[/b]
Dagger (Thrown)        +1 (+2) 1d4+1  19-20/x2  Rng: 10'
Crossbow (Launch Bolt) +2      1d8    19-20/x2  Rng: 80'

[b]Conjuration Powers:[/b]
    * Acid Bolt (1d6+1) At Will

[b]Spells:[/b]
    Cantrips             First Level
    * Detect magic      * Magic Missle
    * Launch Bolt        * Orb of fire (Lssr)
    * Prestidigitation    * Hail of Stone 
    * Mage Hand
```
[/sblock]

Harnrey Drextin,  Human wizard, specialist (conjurer) 1
HP: 14/15 ; Init: +2; BAB: +0; CMB: +1 percep: +3
str: 13 dex: 15 Con: 16 Int: 18 Wis: 17 Cha: 12
spell failure: 10 %, ACP 0

saves:
fort: +3
Ref: +2
Will: +5

Ac:
base: 14
touch: 12
flatfoot: 12

melee weapon:
Battle Ax  att: +2 Dam: d8+1  type slash  Crit:X3

Ranged attack:
Launch Bolt spell: +2 Dam: d8 Type: pierce Crit:19-20/x2
Acid Dart: ranged touch att +2, dam 1d6 rng Inc: 30 feet

wizard drextin's spells for the day (dc = 14+sp lv.:

0 level 00000 00
prestidigitaation, Launch bolt, detect Magic

level 1
orb of fire (lesser), Magic Missle

Specialist abilities:
+2 to ac +1/5 levels
acid dart d6+1/2 levels
[sblock=acid dart]
Acid Dart (Su): As a standard action, you can unleash
an acid dart targeting any foe within 30 feet as a
ranged touch attack. The acid dart deals 1d6 points
of acid damage +1 for every two caster levels you
possess.[/sblock]

updated character sheet: 2 April 2010

[sblock= proposed level 3 upgrade]
level up info for level 3:
hp: =+4 1d6+3=4 

or do over for rolling a 1: +7
1d6+3=7 
Spells: summon Monster II, Bull's strength
Feat: Arcane Armor Training ( - 10% to Arcane casting failure chance )
+1 to following skills: Appraise; Craft: weaponsmith; Knowledge: arcana, Dungeoneering, geography; Perception; Spellcraft; stealth

+1 to fort save and reflex save 

The above information is not implemented to the character sheet
[/sblock]

```
Name: Harnry Drextin        Age: 17
 Class: Conjurer           Height: 5'10" 
  Race: Human              Weight: 185 lbs
  Size: Medium               Hair: Brown
Gender: Male                 Eyes: Green
 Align: Chaotic Good
 Deity: Panthiest

Str: 13 +1            Level: 02             XP: 2525
Dex: 15 +2              BAB: +0             HP: 24 (12 + CON + 6 Race/FC)
Con: 16 +3              CMB: +2            CMD: 14
Int: 18 +4            Speed: 30'       Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 17 +3             Init: +2      Spell Res: None 
Cha: 12 +1              ACP: -0     Spell Save: 14+SL

    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              14    10     +2    +0    +2   +0     +0    +0   

                  Touch AC: 12              Flatfooted AC: 12

                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            03     0     +3          
Ref:             02     0     +2          
Will:            06     3     +3     

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Battle Axe               +2        1d8+1          20/x3     
Dagger (Thrown)          +2 (+3)   1d4+1       19-20/x2     Rng: 10'
Crossbow (Launch Bolt)   +3        1d8         19-20/x2     Rng: 80'

Languages: Common, Gnoll

Human Traits:
    * +2 STR
    * Weapon Proficiencies: One Martial Weapon
    * Bonus Feat: One at 1st Level
    * Skilled: +1 Skill Point/Level
    * Favored Class: Wizard

Background Trait:
    * None

Conjurer Abilities (Restricted Schools: Enchantment, Illusion):
    * Proficiencies: Club, Dagger, Crossbows (Hvy/Lght), Quarterstaff
    * Spell Casting (Intelligence Based Arcane Spells)
    * Cantrips (Cast Known 0 Level Spells At-Will)
    * Arcane Bond (Wand)
    * School Power (Conjuration)
      - +½ Lvl additional Rnds Summon Duration
      - Acid Dart (1d6+1/2 Caster Levels) 3+INT Mod/Day

Spell Book:
    Cantrips          First Level
    * Per PFRPG       * Animate Rope
       + Launch Bolt  * Appraising Touch (SC)
                      * Hail of Stone (SC)
                      * Low-Light Vision
                      * Magic Missile
                      * Orb of Acid (Lesser)
                      * Orb of Fire (Lesser)
                      * Summon Monster I
                      * Unseen Servant

Feats:
    * Scribe Scroll (Class Bonus)
    * Armor Proficiency - Light (Human Bonus)
    * Augment Summoning (Lvl One)

Skill Points: 20 (8 + INT Mod/Lvl; 2 Pt GM Bonus, 2 FC)

Skills                   Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics                 2                      2     
Appraise                   9       2       3      4     
Bluff                      1                      1     
Climb                      1                      1     
Craft (Weaponsmith)        9       2       3      4     
Diplomacy                  1                      1     
Disable Device                                    2     
Disguise                   1                      1     
Escape Artist              2                      2     
Fly                                               2     
Handle Animal                                     1     
Heal                       3                      3     
Intimidate                 1                      1     
Knowledge (Arcana)         9       2       3      4     
Knowledge (Dngnrng)        9       2       3      4     
Knowledge (Engnrng)        9       2       3      4     
Knowledge (Geography)      9       2       3      4     
Knowledge (History)                               4     
Knowledge (Local)          8       1       3      4     
Knowledge (Nature)                                4     
Knowledge (Nobility)       8       1       3      4     
Knowledge (Planes)                                4     
Knowledge (Religion)                              4     
Linguistics                                       4     
Perception                 3                      3     
Perform                    1                      1     
Profession (Mercenary)     8       2       3      3     
Ride                       2                      2     
Sense Motive               3                      3     
Slight of Hand                                    2     
Spellcraft                 9       2       3      4     
Stealth                    2                      2     
survival                   3                      3     
Swim                       1                      1     
Use Magic Device                                  1     

     * Situational Bonus not included in Total

Money
PP: 00     GP: 800    SP: 09     CP: 04

Equipment                      Cost    Weight
Wand (Bonded Item)
Explorer's Outfit                        8 lb 
Leather Armor                   10 gp   15 lb
Battle Axe                      08 gp    6 lb
Dagger                           2 gp    1 lb
Crossbow Bolts (10 +1 MW)        7 gp    1 lb
Backpack                         2 gp    2 lb
  Rations (6 Days)               3 gp    6 lb
  Waterskin                      1 gp    4 lb
  Sunrods (2)                    4 gp    2 lb
  Whetstone                      2 cp    2 lb
Beltpouch                        1 gp    ½ lb
Spell Component Pouch            5 gp    2 lb

                        Total Weight:  49½ lb

            Light  Medium   Heavy
Max Weight: 0-50   51-100   101-150
```

~~~

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 24/24     AC: 14   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +02    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+02    ST(W):+06

  BAB: 01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Battle Axe               +2        1d8+1          20/x3     
Dagger (Thrown)          +2 (+3)   1d4+1       19-20/x2     Rng: 10'
Crossbow (Launch Bolt)   +3        1d8         19-20/x2     Rng: 80'

Conjuration Powers:
    * Acid Bolt (1d6+1) 7x/Day

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level
    * Launch bolt                         * Low-Light Vision
    * Caltrops                            * Magic Missile
    * Detect Magic                        * Orb of Acid (Lesser)
    * Mage Hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2009)

Bump!  The see-ment is still wet, too!


----------



## Scotley (Apr 14, 2009)

OOC: I'm glad it is wet cement and not fresh snow or no doubt you guys would be trying to write your names in that as well. 

Don't eat the yellow snow!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2009)

which is precisely why i use the anolgy of wet cement instead of snow.


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh, man!  I can't wait until this game starts and we have better topics for conversation!


----------



## Scotley (Apr 15, 2009)

OOC: I thought the point was to make such inane posts that our DM would get tired of it and give us something to do.


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2009)

OOC:  Ok, that works for me, too, I guess.  ninety-nine bottles of beer on the wall, ninety-nine bottles of beer...................


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2009)

would that be like 99 bottles of guinnes, killians red, heinakinsma adams or some sort of cheap a$$ american urine beer?


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2009)

that depends on whether we 're supposed to drink it, or pour in on the GM.  I'd hate to waste good beer by pouring it anywhere except down my throat.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 15, 2009)

Excellent chatter - just don't forget that when the game starts the info will be in Post #1, so make sure you check back to there.

(Sure would be nice if we could do all this OOC stuff in OP Forums you guys create for that purpose - I tend to get lost in the OOC chatter in in game threads and miss chances to give out treasure).


----------



## Scotley (Apr 15, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Excellent chatter - just don't forget that when the game starts the info will be in Post #1, so make sure you check back to there.
> 
> (Sure would be nice if we could do all this OOC stuff in OP Forums you guys create for that purpose - I tend to get lost in the OOC chatter in in game threads and miss chances to give out treasure).




OOC: Ouch! I think the DM just one upped us with that one. Slinks off to the OP...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 16, 2009)

unfortunately, i cannot get to op yet. the new computer thing is still on hold.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 19, 2009)

David - sent you an e-mail a few days ago. I think all I'm lacking is a backstory and a definite list of known and prepared spells for Harnry and I'll be ready to go.

Oh, I also need a selection from both you and Ryan on your masterwork items (you may each take one masterwork item and pay only the cost of a regular item for it, but I'd like it if you would also provide some details in your history as to how you came by said item (family heirloom, your first kick-butt attempt at crafting something, etc.)

Finally, once we start my plan is to do IC stuff only on ENWorld. If we could keep the OOC stuff here limited to occasional pertinent comments about the current in game situation that would be awesome!

I'll start an OOC thread here on ENWorld as well, with the understanding that the goal is to eventually (sooner rather than later, I hope) move _everything_ non-IC related over to OP.


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2009)

*sigh* I have to do EVERYthing around here, don't I?? 

Here's a link to the IC thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/254816-ihmlan-mercs-life-01-a.html


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry - I figured an e-mail to each of you with the link would be sufficient. 

Thanks for reminding me about this far more efficient method!


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2009)

Just to make sure I"m not missing something, this and the IC are the only 2 threads here at ENWorld for the game, right?


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice idea with the impromtu performance, Scotley!  Makes Houwlou want to howl at the moon! ("Houwl" at the moon?  )


----------



## Scotley (Apr 22, 2009)

Desperation inspires. Poor Keeland has no coins and no Knowledge local skill, so he'll play in the rain until he makes enough to pay for a guide. With a little luck he'll manage to pay for a meal and a drink as well.


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2009)

Maybe if it just so happened that you were standing outside the place where we are, Houwlou would hear Keeland's 'music' and go out there to shut him up?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 22, 2009)

Heh, that would get party relations off to a great start.


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2009)

Wouldn't it, though??   At least it would get Keeland in out of the rain....  And, hey, it occurs to me that Keeland is not going to have much of an audience outside in the rain.  He'll have more luck if he finds the nearest inn/tavern/restaurant and goes inside to play.  (Hasn't he got sense enough to come in out of the rain? hehe)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2009)

Leif, would you mind too much deleting the content of your post greeting Aodhán (or modifying it somewhat)?

This part won't be a major challenge, but it is going to be a little tougher than strolling in and saying howdy. . The room is large and very busy, and Aodhán's not actually sitting alone at a large table - he's at a large table that almost full, and there happens to be room around him for a few more to sit.


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2009)

Roger that, bossman.  Sorry!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2009)

hey all. just had a brain fart. how much is starting? average for your class is it? (wizard = 70 gp)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 23, 2009)

Leif said:


> Roger that, bossman.  Sorry!




No problem, I appreciate the enthusiasm !



Scott DeWar said:


> hey all. just had a brain fart. how much is starting? average for your class is it? (wizard = 70 gp)




It is indeed average for your class.


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2009)

No problem!  Enthusiasm is normally my middle name.  (And all this time you thought it was "Leif"!!  )

BTW, Mowgli, you do know that you've put this thread in the incorrect forum, don't you?  OOC threads are usually in the "Talking-the-Talk" Forum, but you should know that, right?  Never mind.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah, I know - that's 'cause it started out as the IC thread. I've got to figure out how to get to the metaforums and request one of the moderators change it over to the OOC forums.


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2009)

Actually, I've been told by Moderator Umbran to do this instead of posting to a meta-forum:



			
				Umbran said:
			
		

> If you have a problem post we have a "Report a post" function - the little black and white exclamation point at the bottom of every post. In the future, please use it to point out issues.




But, then, I guess that he may have been talking about something else, too. *shrug*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 23, 2009)

A couple of quick items:

Scott, I took the liberty of making Keeland's Perception and Sense Motive checks so I could move things along a little this morning before work - hope that's OK with you.

To preserve the flow of action (somewhat) I posted Harnry's and Keeland's entrances in the placeholders I put up last night, so they won't show up as new - you'll have to scroll back a little to get to them.

Tadhg is pronounced 'Tig,' for those of you who want to get the sound right in your heads when you read the name .

I'm _very_ excited about this group of players - if I can keep the game living up to your potential it's gonna be a great one!


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2009)

Just to make sure I've got a handle on this thing: We know that the group is supposed to rendezvous at _The Ruffled Feathers_ tonight, but we don't know who else is in the group.

Do we know anything at all about the other party members?  Race?  Occupation?  Anything?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 23, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> A couple of quick items:
> 
> Scott, I took the liberty of making Keeland's Perception and Sense Motive checks so I could move things along a little this morning before work - hope that's OK with you.
> 
> To preserve the flow of action (somewhat) I posted Harnry's and Keeland's entrances in the placeholders I put up last night, so they won't show up as new - you'll have to scroll back a little to get to them.




OOC: Its all good. With a little luck I'll get to post again this evening.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 23, 2009)

Leif said:


> Just to make sure I've got a handle on this thing: We know that the group is supposed to rendezvous at _The Ruffled Feathers_ tonight, but we don't know who else is in the group.
> 
> Do we know anything at all about the other party members?  Race?  Occupation?  Anything?




All correct. You do know that there should be five in the group all together.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 23, 2009)

Leif said:


> Just to make sure I've got a handle on this thing: We know that the group is supposed to rendezvous at _The Ruffled Feathers_ tonight, but we don't know who else is in the group.
> 
> Do we know anything at all about the other party members?  Race?  Occupation?  Anything?




Apparently you weren't listening to the commander , just kidding, its more exciting if we don't know each other. I'll invite over a random stranger perhaps and go adventuring with him


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 23, 2009)

*Apologies to Leif*

Sorry, man - I just let Harnry walk up to Aodhán after chasing you off last night. I really needed you adrift in the room for just a bit longer . . .

We're almost there, now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 24, 2009)

sorry, i just posted that he made a bet with the dwarf. fixing post.


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Sorry, man - I just let Harnry walk up to Aodhán after chasing you off last night. I really needed you adrift in the room for just a bit longer . . .
> 
> We're almost there, now.



I just figured that DeWar had special privileges in the game!   Or, more accurately, that I just have to be the 'whipping boy' since I've known the GM for the longest time.   It's all good!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm just floating.....


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2009)

NEWS FLASH:  DeWar Calls Self 'Floater!'

Also, Mowgli, let me say how much I like the concept of this game!  Somehow, it's never occurred to me before to have the PCs be mercenaries, but now that you've shown me the light, it seems like a total no-brainer!


----------



## Scotley (Apr 24, 2009)

Better than a sinker eh?


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2009)

I suppose, but is that really saying so incredibly much??

Helllp!  Mowgli, get us back on topic, quick!

Scotley, did you mean a "sinker" or a "STINKER"??


----------



## Scotley (Apr 24, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Yeah, I know - that's 'cause it started out as the IC thread. I've got to figure out how to get to the metaforums and request one of the moderators change it over to the OOC forums.




Email addresses for the moderators can be found here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/90386-how-contact-moderator.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2009)

great, potty humor.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 25, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Email addresses for the moderators can be found here:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/90386-how-contact-moderator.html
> 
> Enjoy!




I e-mailed one of them right after I made that post, but haven't heard back from them yet. Of course, I'm subscribed to the thread so I haven't checked to see if it's moved. BRB.

Nope, still in the IC. I guess they're not being real ticky about where this one resides.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 25, 2009)

Naw. until it ends up at a 1000 posts... and with this crew I expect that in about a month, as evidenced by Leif's OOC threads (mostly by Leif himself )


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Naw. until it ends up at a 1000 posts... and with this crew I expect that in about a month, as evidenced by Leif's OOC threads (mostly by Leif himself )



SHOCKED!  SHOCKED I AM!! 

What is this, Pick on Leif Day?  I thought that's what YESTERDAY was!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah, we're cranking out almost 20 posts a day to the IC thread (though I expect that will slow a little when the new wears off). That _seems_ like alot, but I haven't really compared it to other games, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2009)

Leif said:


> SHOCKED!  SHOCKED I AM!!
> 
> What is this, Pick on Leif Day?  I thought that's what YESTERDAY was!




***looks at note that says "pick on Leif day is every day. signed mowgly and scotley" then hides the note really quick**


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> ***looks at note that says "pick on Leif day is every day. signed mowgly and scotley" then hides the note really quick**



Smart man, shifting the blame like that!   But from my lonnnnng experience, Scotley and Mowgli have just always assumed that their calendars have a notation in vivid red ink that says, "Don't forget to pick on Leif today!"  So I find it somewhat less than credible that they would actually risk leaving tangible evidence of their cunning plan.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2009)

wouldn't having a calender with it written in red ink be consideered as tangeable evedence?


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2009)

Ahhh, but see, they eat those pages from the calendars to destroy the evidence, those crafty devils.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 25, 2009)

We're tricksy hobbitses!

BTW:



Leif said:


> "Yea, friend Aodhán, you have the right of it!" Houwlou says with a wink.  "And, while we're on the subject, is it "Ay-yo-dan" or have I committed more butchery?"




Not sure if Ryan was thinking of it this way, but Gailge pronunciation of Aodhán would be _EE-ghahn_ (where the 'gh' is like the 'ch' in loch, but with a g).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 25, 2009)

*First Experience Award!*

I'm calling the process of finding each other while avoiding giving the Wolfhounds an excuse to toss you in the brig a CR 01 Encounter: 80 Experience Points each.

No rush to close it out - whenever y'all are finished getting to know one another (and maybe making plans to present yourselves to the Commander) just head to your rooms, deduct a few coins from your inventory (whatever's appropriate for your ales - and those you bought for others - and the rooms) and we'll advance to tomorrow morning!


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the xp!  

I'm ready to advance as soon as everyone else is.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2009)

NP - you earned it!

Remind me how tall and heavy you wanted Houwlou, please.

I was thinking you said 5'10", 185 lbs but I can't remember for sure.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2009)

I believe Keeland owes the house another round of songs, but I'll try to make it quick.


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> NP - you earned it!
> 
> Remind me how tall and heavy you wanted Houwlou, please.
> 
> I was thinking you said 5'10", 185 lbs but I can't remember for sure.



5'10", 185# sounds great to me, so if that's within Olcan range, go for it!



Scotley said:


> I believe Keeland owes the house another round of songs, but I'll try to make it quick.



No problem, the rest of us will just drink up all the money that I deducted. (And maybe Keeland can even make some tips? )


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2009)

It would be nice to make enough to pay for breakfast and have a couple of copper left over in case he needs another guide.


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2009)

And, don't forget, he'll also probably get hungry again about noontime, and there aren't likely to be any taverns open at that hour for him to get another job.


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2009)

Mowgli, take a look at this post: http://www.enworld.org/forum/4753723-post406.html   Am I totally wrong in saying that?

Sorry, man, I had the post and then I lost it!  Took me forever to find it again.  Sheeesh.


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2009)

Previous post signifiantly edited!  It has the correct link in it now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 27, 2009)

Leif said:


> Mowgli, take a look at this post: http://www.enworld.org/forum/4753723-post406.html   Am I totally wrong in saying that?
> 
> Sorry, man, I had the post and then I lost it!  Took me forever to find it again.  Sheeesh.




Whew, tough questions! I remember the name Ahira the Centaur Druid, I remember Hannibal Switchblade the War Burrough, I remember the name Carnan McCarr (sp?) as being tied to JA. I also remember my character from JA's old tabletop game - a multiple personality Ranger/Assassin (I was into wierdness in character creation even then).  I've definitely got my old characters in a notebook somewhere, but we _are_ talking about something like 25 years ago here.

Lemme look around and see if I can dig them up and I'll get back with you.


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Whew, tough questions! I remember the name Ahira the Centaur Druid, I remember Hannibal Switchblade the War Burrough, I remember the name Carnan McCarr (sp?) as being tied to JA. I also remember my character from JA's old tabletop game - a multiple personality Ranger/Assassin (I was into wierdness in character creation even then).  I've definitely got my old characters in a notebook somewhere, but we _are_ talking about something like 25 years ago here.
> 
> Lemme look around and see if I can dig them up and I'll get back with you.



Not a major deal, for sure.  I was just thinking and my thoughts turned in that direction, and I was curious if I was remembering things correctly or not.  The fact that I have remembered anything about this at all is fairly amazing considering all the intervening time and brain trauma I've been through!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 27, 2009)

Go ahead and get the EARLY morning interactions (if any) posted. My goal is to get the action moving again tomorrow AM. Had two birthday parties this weekend, today's was in Memphis and between church this AM and the party the rest of the day I haven't had time to catch my breath. Got some studyin' up to do before I move on.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2009)

wizard drextin's spells for the day.:

0 level
prestidigitaation, Launch bolt, Caltrops

level 1
orb or acid(lssr), Lo-lite vision


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2009)

That reminds me:

With strong encouragement from Leif, I've become a big fan of the 'Mini-Stat Block.'

Would you all mind doing one for your characters and putting it in a spoiler on each post wherein there is action happening that might need it?

I'd like it if you could include:

Ability Scores, AC (w/ Touch and FF), HP (current/max), and spells available. Those who memorize spells (SD) might consider striking them out as they're used, those who cast spontaneously would help me a lot if they could keep a total of slots available and max along with a list of memorized spells.

If it's too much trouble, I'll find another way to keep up, but it would be very helpful if we could do it this way.


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2009)

I can't very well refuse your request, can I?    Seriously, I'm happy to do it, and would probably do something similar even if you didn't so instruct us.  normally, that's what I use the title of my IC posts for, but perhaps this will get me in the habit of using a stat block instead.  Now the biggest challenge that I face in doing it is finding the right info on my newfangled character sheet. 

And the true thanks for this idea goes to renau1g and the other players in my game who have experience with L4W/LEW.


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2009)

Mowgli, are you using the SLOW xp progression??!  Sheesh, it'll take FOREVER for us to advance in a PBP game, then!  I ask this because you have on Houwlou's sheet that he needs 2k xp to reach second level, and even normal is 1k, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2009)

I *humbly* request this idea:

an rg thread that we can maybe link to when the time to have stats prescent. if you look at my sig, i have a spoiler and if you open it you will find a link to each character. if all we need is a cirtain chunk of info, that could be accessed readily, rather then hunting it on an  other sight or source. I am still looking for another computer within my current financial means that my fata fingers and poor eyes can read, that can also read the op sight. I missed out on the perfect reconditioned computer by being slow to decide. I won't make _*that *_ mistake twice.

as for listing the spells, then strikeing them as i use them, i do that for cappizio already, and i change the color to red!
Just an idea here:
for spell slots (like manny) you can just write them as 00000 and slash through the 0's as you use a slot.
00000
I do that for a paladin of freedom/barbarian i am playing (Caerwyn thingol). you can click on his link as well.


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2009)

Scotley, who was Caerwyn's original player?  Was that Jemal, or am I totally messed up?  Of course, I mean "original" as far as when I joined the game.  Caerwyn may have had 3 or 4 more players before that, about which you would know, but about which I really don't give a bloody rip!


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2009)

Just a suggestion:  It's usually good to have SAVING THROWS in the stat block, too.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2009)

Leif said:


> Mowgli, are you using the SLOW xp progression??!  Sheesh, it'll take FOREVER for us to advance in a PBP game, then!  I ask this because you have on Houwlou's sheet that he needs 2k xp to reach second level, and even normal is 1k, I'm pretty sure.




Fast is 1300, Medium is 2000, Slow is 3000. I originally meant to use slow, but moved it up to medium.

What's your hurry? For me, the point is to enjoy the playing and making the story, rather than focusing on the advancement. I think I mentioned something about this during the ramp up for the game . . .



Leif said:


> Just a suggestion:  It's usually good to have SAVING THROWS in the stat block, too.




And that is an excellent suggestion - make it so, please.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I *humbly* request this idea:
> 
> an rg thread that we can maybe link to when the time to have stats prescent.




And just like that we're back to three ENWorld threads . . .

What do the rest of you guys think? If an RG thread will make it easier, we can go with the traditional three ENWorld threads and relegate the OP site to a more minor role as a storehouse for information.

But I will still want the stat blocks so I'll have pertinent info at my fingertips.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2009)

Leif said:


> Scotley, who was Caerwyn's original player?  Was that Jemal, or am I totally messed up?  Of course, I mean "original" as far as when I joined the game.  Caerwyn may have had 3 or 4 more players before that, about which you would know, but about which I really don't give a bloody rip!




You may be in the wrong thread here, but Jemal sounds right.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> And just like that we're back to three ENWorld threads . . .
> 
> What do the rest of you guys think? If an RG thread will make it easier, we can go with the traditional three ENWorld threads and relegate the OP site to a more minor role as a storehouse for information.
> 
> But I will still want the stat blocks so I'll have pertinent info at my fingertips.




Stat blocks are good I agree. Anyway we can add them to the sheets on the OP site? That would make it easy to copy and paste into a post. Scott deWar could always post his in the OOC thread and that would keep us from having an RG thread...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2009)

Nac Mac Feegle was the original creator and I took oveer when nac mac dissappeared. the method of using uses like this:

00000 is my doing.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Stat blocks are good I agree. Anyway we can add them to the sheets on the OP site? That would make it easy to copy and paste into a post. Scott deWar could always post his in the OOC thread and that would keep us from having an RG thread...




true! I can put it on my first post in this thread and make a link in my sig! that is the best idea, IMHO. also I see the call for saves as well!

I added Inititive


----------



## Leif (Apr 29, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Nac Mac Feegle was the original creator and I took oveer when nac mac dissappeared. the method of using uses like this:
> 
> 00000 is my doing.




Yeah, ol' Nac Mac!  I had forgotten about him.


----------



## Leif (Apr 29, 2009)

initiative is another handy addition, too


----------



## renau1g (Apr 30, 2009)

What I'd suggest is:

[sblock=stats]
Name - Sex Race Class lvl
Initiative: +X, Passive Perception: XX, Special vision (if applicable)
AC: XX Fort: +x Reflex: +x Will: +x
HP: XX/XX

Spells Remaining*:
0 - XXX, XXX, XXX
1 - XXX, XXX, XXX

Save DC: XX

Spells Remaining**:  X/X
Save DC: XX

*For wizards/clerics 
** For Sorcerers/bards 
[/sblock]

I also like using OP as the RG, except when I went to edit it tonight it was all weird... lots of coding everywhere that I didn't put in.


----------



## Leif (Apr 30, 2009)

Renau1g, I had a similar problem with OP a couple of nights ago.  That means that the GM is monkeying with your character sheet.   Don't worry too much.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 30, 2009)

renau1g said:


> What I'd suggest is:
> 
> [sblock=stats]
> Name - Sex Race Class lvl
> ...




This looks about perfect to me - why don't you guys all copy this, fill in the blanks (or X's, in this case) with your particulars and start appending it to action posts.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 30, 2009)

Scott must have gotten busy again yesterday. I'll give Keeland a chance to formally sign up and try to get the next post up this afternoon/evening.

If it's not raining over at the lake this weekend I'm going to help Dad and Gary (my brother) do some digging and clearing deadfall left over from the ice storms last winter, so I'll be in internet wasteland from Friday evening to sometime Sunday.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 30, 2009)

I did indeed have a lot going yesterday. Business is picking up as Gnurl would say. Things may be a little crazy for me through the 7th of May due to an upcoming survey by the regulators.


----------



## Leif (Apr 30, 2009)

Scotley said:


> .... Business is picking up as Gnurl would say....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2009)

good luck on the no rain thing. in mid missouri, we have gotten about 4 1/2 inches or rain in three days (about 11.43 cm.?) which gives us in columbia missouri a total of 12 1/2 Inches of liquid precipitation for the year thus far.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 2, 2009)

OK, off to the hinterlands (as much as Arkansas has hinterlands, anyway). Even if we get no work done on the place I'll get to hang out with my brother and sis-in-law (and her mom and our parents) for a day.

I'll be back Sunday fairly early, and should have a post ready by then.


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2009)

Arkansas has more hinterlands that most places around the country these days.  And, occasionally, the hillbillies to go with 'em!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2009)

ugh, hillbillies. the town i graduated frim high school  from is nearly populated entirely by billhillys


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> ugh, hillbillies. the town i graduated frim high school  from is nearly populated entirely by billhillys



southern MO, I take it?  Yeah, from my experience the hillbillies in the MO Ozarks are a different breed from those in the AR Ozarks:  maybe slightly smarter, but generally a whole lot meaner, too!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2009)

meaner. I will say that the accuracy of that word is greater then what I wish i knew. when I was 12 and starting my first year as a missourian, I had just left California(santa Monica) and spoke differrent and was darker by a few shades. I will never help any of those M_____ f______ for as long as god will let me get away with it.

not to mention that the summer before i arrived there had been a cross burning.


----------



## Leif (May 3, 2009)

I don't know quite what to say, man.  I wish you hadn't been forced to deal with that junk.


----------



## renau1g (May 3, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> good luck on the no rain thing. in mid missouri, we have gotten about 4 1/2 inches or rain in three days (about 11.43 cm.?) which gives us in columbia missouri a total of 12 1/2 Inches of liquid precipitation for the year thus far.




Yeah here in Windsor we had the 3rd or 4th most rainfall in recorded history in April... I felt like I lived in England or something...


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2009)

or the amazon! what do they get, 100+ inches of rain?

and correct me if i am wrong Rena1g, but canada uses metric , right?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 3, 2009)

Take what supplies you need (being somewhat mindful of encumbrance) and add them to your character sheets. Book listed supplies only, and even then nothing too exotic (this is a _basic_ military supply depot). 

David, just e-mail me a list (though as you mentioned I don't expect Harn will be adding too much to his list). Ryan, your OP sheet is a mess right now - if you take anything just put a list on the sheet somewhere and I'll find it and work it in to my experiments.


----------



## Leif (May 3, 2009)

We can put the extra supplies on Puddin', my beast of burden.


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2009)

How about a bedroll, a waterskin, 2 weeks rations, 6 arrows, 3 torches, flint and steel?


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2009)

Scotley said:


> How about a bedroll, a waterskin, 2 weeks rations, 6 arrows, 3 torches, flint and steel?



Pile 'em on!  HOLD STILL, PUDDIN'!  He's on our side!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 4, 2009)

All of that is readily available.

IC post coming tonight (Hopefully).


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2009)

and it is all at book prices, right? or is company store stuff at no charge?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 4, 2009)

Basic supplies from the depot are at no charge - one of the purposes of the 10% contribution from your loot.


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Basic supplies from the depot are at no charge - one of the purposes of the 10% contribution from your loot.



In that case, Houwlou will snag a week's rations for himself (in case he hits a dry patch in his hunting) and a week's grain for Puddin'.  "Ok, look here, men, I'll try to tend to Puddin', as a rule, but if anything happens to me, or someone else just fills in for me, do NOT give her more than about three quarters of a day's worth of grain per day.  We don't want her gettin' fat and slow on us, and this way, she'll be in a hurry to get home.  When I get her home, I always let her indulge herself on grub to her muley little heart's content."


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2009)

Houwlou is NOT happy!  He wanted Gnoll Blood!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2009)

BTW, odd as it may seem Houwlou can sleep in his chain shirt without penalty (it's light armor). Since D&D/Pathfinder don't use hit locations, I'm having a hard time seeing _*any*_ advantage of scale mail over a chain shirt other than cost. Am I missing something?


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2009)

That's how it looks to me, too.  If you can afford to shell out the gold for a chainshirt, there's absolutely no reason to opt, instead, for the heavier scale armor.


----------



## renau1g (May 6, 2009)

For me it was for RP purposes.... I see a dwarf placing more value on scalemail than the chain shirt, despite its superiority. His goal is full plate, but that'll come


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2009)

renau1g said:


> For me it was for RP purposes.... I see a dwarf placing more value on scalemail than the chain shirt, despite its superiority. His goal is full plate, but that'll come



Ahhh, there is that!  Wow, Roleplaying!  What a concept!  Who'd-a thunk it?  

Yes, you're right Ry, scale armor does seem better suited to a dwarf than a faggity, elvish-type chain shirt.

But, contrary to Aodhan, Houwlou favors greater mobility, hence he opts for the chain shirt.  Which he makes look awfully good (and decidedly NOT faggity), btw, IIDSSM!


----------



## renau1g (May 6, 2009)

And for dwarves the penalty isn't as great as it would be for the more mobile races (essentially everyone but dwarves) as we are stuck moving 20' per round regardless


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2009)

renau1g said:


> And for dwarves the penalty isn't as great as it would be for the more mobile races (essentially everyone but dwarves) as we are stuck moving 20' per round regardless



Yes, you're right!  You know, I hadn't even thought about that aspect of it before!  Wow, thanks, Ryan.  I couldn't see the forest for all these damned trees in the way!  (Halflings and Gnomes are in the same boat, too, or maybe it doesn't work as well for them?)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2009)

renau1g said:


> For me it was for RP purposes.... I see a dwarf placing more value on scalemail than the chain shirt, despite its superiority. His goal is full plate, but that'll come




I was thinking (and hoping) that was the case. Good for you!

In regards to suffering less - Dwarven speed is never modified by armor or other encumbrance (Slow and Steady Racial Trait). Unfortunately the same cannot be said for the maximum Dex or the other encumbrance penalties, or the penalties for sleeping in Medium or Heavy Armor (taken care of quite nicely by Ryan (in character) yesterday).

Halflings and Gnomes could wear Scale Mail without suffering penalties to movement.


----------



## renau1g (May 6, 2009)

I might pick up a set of studded leather later on to sleep in, I really just can't see him wearing chain shirts, it is too....frilly for him.


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2009)

I just can't picture ANYbody being any kind of comfortable sleeping in ANY sort of armor, even the toughtest, nail-spitting Dwarf Extreme Martial Arts Champeen.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2009)

Attention dog lovers, this is a must see:

auto computer screen cleaner


----------



## renau1g (May 6, 2009)

Bah! If it's able to stop a charging orc, I'm sure it's comfortable to sleep in


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2009)

Of course you're right!  Silly me, what was I thinking?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 7, 2009)

the only way to stop a charging orc is to take away his credit card.


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2009)

*sighhh*


----------



## renau1g (May 7, 2009)

That was not *as* bad as some of the other things that come out of his mouth... or from his fingertips is actually more accurate.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 7, 2009)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=Mowgli]I just noticed on OP that there is no section for mundane equipment.
> [/sblock]




Yeah, I'm picking away at the new sheet but it's a lot of trial and error so it's going slowly. I do still have all of Aodhán's information, though. Do you have it anywhere besides OP, or do you need me to send you a copy?

Also, any feedback on what I've done so far with the sheet? The code should be a lot easier to pick through, but the output doesn't look as elegant to me so it's a compromise.


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2009)

renau1g said:


> That was not *as* bad as some of the other things that come out of his mouth... or from his fingertips is actually more accurate.



"Mouth?"  That would not be the orifice of my choice for some of the drek he has been producing!  Hehehehe, we luvs yas DeWar!  (SORTA.)


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 8, 2009)

*Ahem* thanks guys, I think. Sorta.

FYI:

If my posting is lessend it is because of a minor health issue.


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2009)

In my book, any health issue that interferes with my ENWorld activities is certainly NOT Minor!   But I do hope that your issue is very, very minor.  So minor as to pass unnoticed by all, especially by you.


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2009)

Mowgli,

From reading the IC posts, I'm assuming that we have searched out and located a rather large tree with a nice canopy of leaves that offers us some good shelter from the rain and that we have built our fire under that canopy, but not too close to the trunk of the tree.  the alternative to this would seem to be building the fire inside the tent, and Houwlou will not allow such an unwise action to occur, ESPECIALLY not in _his_ tent.


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2009)

Here's an article with a pathfinder rpg designer that offers a little info about where the game is going. 

A Better Play Experience: a Conversation with Jason Bulmahn « Kobold Quarterly


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Here's an article with a pathfinder rpg designer that offers a little info about where the game is going.
> 
> A Better Play Experience: a Conversation with Jason Bulmahn « Kobold Quarterly




I read that yesterday - it sounds pretty good to me. Of course at this point I've committed myself to an extensive campaign using this system so I may be seeing what I want to see . . .

There's an article in that same KQ about the implications of the space/reach of Tiny creatures that's a good read (of particular interest to me as I play one). It does make me glad Manny's not a Rogue any more (thank you Leif!).


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2009)

Read it this omorning before getting to the forums! I have heard they are doing away with the barbarian rage point system. that is sad. I liked it.


----------



## renau1g (May 9, 2009)

I know I'm excited by Pathfinder. I really like 3.5e, but there are some things that are way to difficult to deal with. I know when my wife decided she wanted to play a tattoed monk who focused on grappling foes (along with the multitude of feats to do huge damage when she had someone pinned) I just sighed and then I showed her how much work each round would be of combat. She promptly switched to a wizard, saying it would be less work... I like Pathfinder so far and I love Paizo, having a subscription to Dungeon and Dragon for about 5 years each until WOTC took it back and now I can't get my printed books.  

Anyways, I anxiously await the publication of the final rules.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2009)

One of the things that stood out in the article for me was the mention of the Domain Powers for Clerics. This could have some implications for Aodhán.

We'll have to wait and see exactly how they change from the Beta, but I'm sure I'll be open to discussion regarding House Ruling a continuation of the Beta version vs. a move to the Official Rules.

We might actually be finished with this current fight by mid-August when the official rules come out, so if I don't accidentally manage a TPK you'll have some more exp. by then as well.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2009)

I've got a sheet completed for Aodhán on OP. I think I've got all the information there.

My wish is to have all of the sheets in the same format so that when I need a bit of info I'll know exactly where to go to get it. On the other hand, I recognize that the sheets need to work for y'all as well. So if you could all look Aodhán's sheet over and give me some feedback as to whether this format will meet your needs I'd appreciate it.

Here is some of my reasoning for the way I set it up:

In order to clean up the appearance and organize the information I put most of the stuff on Wiki pages with links from the character page. This takes care of the difficulty of scrolling down for a mile and an half to find a particular bit of info as well.

I tried to lay it out so it's easy to find the info you need to change when in Edit mode as well.

So on the 'Face Sheet' there are links to the relevant Wikis followed by the Bio section.

Also, at the top of each of the sub-sections there is a link back to the Face Sheet.

One of the Wikis is labeled 'Player Notes' - this sheet is all for you (the player). Organize it however you wish, use it for whatever you want (notes about the game, thoughts on future development, links to relevant NPC Tracker, Forum, or Wiki Pages, playing around with HTML and Textile code, whatever).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2009)

[sblock=Leif]







Leif said:


> Houwlou's initiative is 15; his Perception is 25 (27 for smell/hearing).  Additional bonuses apply if gnolls or undead are involved.
> 1d20+1=15, 1d20+8=25




I think there may be a slight misunderstanding - Gnolls are to Olcán as Orcs are to Dwarves. Rather than a 'Favored Enemy' there is a racial hatred that inspires additional ferocity. Houwlou gets a +1 TH vs. Gnolls, but not the other Favored Enemy bonuses.  This +1 TH _would_ stack with F.E. bonuses if he took Gnolls as his next F.E.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2009)

Mowgli,

Our table top game gm and players have discussed some of the things that are going to be different between the beta and the final and we have decided that we will keep the things that we like and ignore the things we don't. For example, the barbarian rage point system. We have decided we like the rage point system better then what p.f. is going to go to so we are going to keep the rage point system. It (the game system) should be up to the gm primarely as to what gets changed...imho...so if you like the present cleric domain system, I say keep it!


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I think there may be a slight misunderstanding - Gnolls are to Olcán as Orcs are to Dwarves. Rather than a 'Favored Enemy' there is a racial hatred that inspires additional ferocity. Houwlou gets a +1 TH vs. Gnolls, but not the other Favored Enemy bonuses.  This +1 TH _would_ stack with F.E. bonuses if he took Gnolls as his next F.E.



No misunderstanding boss, I was just calling them a f.e. just because that's how I think of them.  Gnolls are H's enemy, and they are some of his favorite things to kill!  I know that the bonus is only on attack rolls, and the bonuses I worked out on my char. sheet reflect that.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Mowgli,
> 
> Our table top game gm and players have discussed some of the things that are going to be different between the beta and the final and we have decided that we will keep the things that we like and ignore the things we don't. For example, the barbarian rage point system. We have decided we like the rage point system better then what p.f. is going to go to so we are going to keep the rage point system. It (the game system) should be up to the gm primarely as to what gets changed...imho...so if you like the present cleric domain system, I say keep it!




My current plan is to look at the official system with an eye to using it as written. If there's something I _really_ like more about the Beta (as you guys do with the Barbarian Rage rules) I'll continue to use it, and if the difference is something that will have a significant effect on a character already in play (like the Cleric domain rules) I'll be more inclined to keep the current version in play.

Right now, of course, I don't know what specific changes they've made so we're kind of in limbo on most of that stuff. There's always the possibility that both Ryan and I will like the final release of the domain powers better than the Beta version.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2009)

Leif said:


> No misunderstanding boss, I was just calling them a f.e. just because that's how I think of them.  Gnolls are H's enemy, and they are some of his favorite things to kill!  I know that the bonus is only on attack rolls, and the bonuses I worked out on my char. sheet reflect that.




Cool - I didn't know if I'd referenced them that way somewhere and caused confusion.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2009)

*Map Edits*

Updated the map to show a few of the trees - not all of them, but all of them that _should_ come into play in this fight.

I'll update character positions and situations after Aodhán acts (Gnoll has already acted in this round).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2009)

Ryan -

Sorry about the spells - that's the one thing I haven't gotten to yet on your sheet.

All -

In regards to his darkvision, I had to do some thinking about that. Critters can't hide from someone with Darkvision unless they have cover, which the trees provided. On the other hand, this particular brand of Gnoll is bestial enough that he's not very patient.

Between the cover provided by the trees (all of which are not on the map due to file size) and Aodhán's perception check I figured he could get close enough to take a move and then attack. The down side is that he got into the camp before anyone woke up. The upside is that he did not get a full attack this time 'round.

I tried to work the perception and initiative rolls into the intro to the fight, but I'm far more used to running combats in HERO than in d20, so this is a learning experience for me. Always feel free to let me know if I miss something or get anything wrong (or if it seems like I did).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2009)

BTW Ryan, thanks for remembering the stat block!


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2009)

renau1g in IC said:
			
		

> *as an aside, one of my twins took his first steps while I was writing this post.!!!!



BRAVO!  Keep the other one crawling as long as you can, so you don't have to chase both of the little boogers down! 

Mowgli:  Sorry I forgot the stat block.  Eeek!


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Cool - I didn't know if I'd referenced them that way somewhere and caused confusion.



You may have, but I knew that it only applied to the attack roll, so it's all good.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 10, 2009)

I completely missed the part of the post about your twins, Ryan! Awesome news!

Ah, I remember the days Caroline could only crawl . . . we just got back from her first (and only) ballet recital. She's all about trying martial arts next.


----------



## Leif (May 10, 2009)

Mowgli, I couldn't find anything in the Pathfinder rules about how to calculate PASSIVE Perception.  So what I've listed in Houwlou's stat block is his regular perception bonus.  If you could let me know what the difference is and where to read up on it, I'd surely be appreciative!

Caroline the kung fu master, huh?  Remind me not to ever turn my back on her!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 10, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I completely missed the part of the post about your twins, Ryan! Awesome news!
> 
> Ah, I remember the days Caroline could only crawl . . . we just got back from her first (and only) ballet recital. She's all about trying martial arts next.



Put her in Aikido!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 10, 2009)

Leif said:


> Mowgli, I couldn't find anything in the Pathfinder rules about how to calculate PASSIVE Perception.  So what I've listed in Houwlou's stat block is his regular perception bonus.  If you could let me know what the difference is and where to read up on it, I'd surely be appreciative!
> 
> Caroline the kung fu master, huh?  Remind me not to ever turn my back on her!




Oops! I don't think there is one in PF. Just the regular old Perception bonus, then, kind sirs!

[sblock=Leif]You'd better watch it, buddy - I'm gonna make sure she knows all the ins and outs of the use of the rake as a deadly weapon![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 10, 2009)

I'll get the summary posted and start the next round after church and mother's day celebration.

David - 0 level spells are now unlimited/day, so you don't have to cross them off.

Leif - Almost correct: it's Low Light Vision rather than Darkvision.


----------



## renau1g (May 10, 2009)

Shoot... that passive perception is leftover from 4e. sorry about that, it was calculated as 10+Perception bonus, it was assumed that as the group is travelling through the wilderness, unless they are specifically stating they're looking for sometihing, they're taking 10 on their checks, hence the 10+Perception modifier.


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2009)

I'm definitely a fan of 4e passive perception. But I too don't remember anything like that in PFRPG. I certainly won't object to you house ruling it in.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 10, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> David - 0 level spells are now unlimited/day, so you don't have to cross them off.



D'Oh! forgot tyhat . got use to the 3.5 games i play on line and the fact that out tt pfrpg game is in hiatus.



Scotley said:


> I'm definitely a fan of 4e passive perception. But I too don't remember anything like that in PFRPG. I certainly won't object to you house ruling it in.




I am 99.999% sure there is not any passive perception thing in PFRPG


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 10, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where the rules for Taking 10/Taking 20 are in PF? I can't seem to find them anywhere.

I also like the idea of Passive Perception - saves me from having to make a  bunch of rolls while y'all are out and about to see if you notice the wandering monsters . . .


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Oops! I don't think there is one in PF. Just the regular old Perception bonus, then, kind sirs!
> 
> [sblock=Leif]You'd better watch it, buddy - I'm gonna make sure she knows all the ins and outs of the use of the rake as a deadly weapon![/sblock]



[sblock=Mowgli]Eeeesh! I'll be hiding 24/7/365!![/sblock]

Low-Light vision, check!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Can anyone tell me where the rules for Taking 10/Taking 20 are in PF? I can't seem to find them anywhere.
> 
> I also like the idea of Passive Perception - saves me from having to make a  bunch of rolls while y'all are out and about to see if you notice the wandering monsters . . .




reguarding this i sent you an E-Mail to ya.


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2009)

Mowgli in IC thread said:


> [sblock=OOC Leif]
> 
> Glad you like it - do you still want me to keep 'my part' updated?
> 
> Also, please let me know if you see anything I missed or that could be improved.[/sblock]



What do you mean by "my [your] part?"  I didn't immediately notice anything that you missed, and if I knew how to improve upon it, I would have done so LONNNG before now!


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2009)

I'll get Houwou's 8hp damage logged on his sheet tonight.  My computer hee at work is permanently wonky now, and I'm afraid of what might happen if I started moneying around with OP.

I wish these damned little "wonky elves" would go the f*** home already!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 11, 2009)

Leif said:


> I wish these damned little "wonky elves" would go the f*** home already!




I try and I try, but I just can't get rid of the things. They infect every computer I use. I fumigate, Germ-X, nothing works . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 11, 2009)

Still waiting on a post from Harnry/David to resolve Round 02.

If you guys want, Keeland and Houwlou can go ahead and state actions/make rolls for early Round 3 (it's not likely Harn will polish the thing off before you get another whack at it).


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I try and I try, but I just can't get rid of the things. They infect every computer I use. I fumigate, Germ-X, nothing works . . .



I think it's because they are attracted to you because of Manny! 

I'd just as soon wait and post in order, if that's ok with our GM ("Glorious Master")

Anyway, what Houwlou chooses to do will come as no surprise to anyone, I hope.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 11, 2009)

Posting in order works for me - the Gnoll and I are goin' nowhere fast . . .

In regards to changing HP on the OP sheets every time you're wounded/recover, as long as your Stat Blocks are current that's sufficient for me (change the OP sheets if you wish, of course - just don't do it on my account).


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2009)

You guys are waiting for little ol' me? sorry. doing it now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 12, 2009)

[sblock=Leif]I have him at +6/+3 vs. almost everyone, +7/+3 vs. Gnolls, and +8/+5 vs. Undead, but I may have missed something. I included +1 BAB, +3 STR, +1 MW, +1 Weapon Focus Feat.

The numbers are listed on the 'Stats & Combat Info' page under longsword (right side column).

The Racial/Class abilities are detailed (brief description rather than just numbers) on the Traits, Abilities, Skills & Feats page, both in the appropriate sections on that page and as a footnote to the skills table.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 12, 2009)

[sblock=Mowgli]Ok, those are the right numbers, so I stand corrected.  Sorry![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 12, 2009)

[sblock=Leif]No problem - keep on keeping me honest![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 12, 2009)

[sblock=Mowgli]That's a pretty tall order, but I'll do what I can.  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 12, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Posting in order works for me - the Gnoll and I are goin' nowhere fast . . .
> 
> In regards to changing HP on the OP sheets every time you're wounded/recover, as long as your Stat Blocks are current that's sufficient for me (change the OP sheets if you wish, of course - just don't do it on my account).



Ok, I'll keep Houwou's IC stat block current, and won't mess with the OP sheet.  At least, I think H's hp total is now current in the latest stat block.  Yep, got it right!

I'll just gaze in rapt wonder at the preeeeety OP char. sheet!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2009)

Leif said:


> I'll just gaze in rapt wonder at the preeeeety OP char. sheet!




oh. right. just rub the salt and lemon juice into my paper cut for those of us not able to see said preeeeety op character sheet.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 13, 2009)

Leif said:


> I'll just gaze in rapt wonder at the preeeeety OP char. sheet!




. . .  . . .


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> oh. right. just rub the salt and lemon juice into my paper cut for those of us not able to see said preeeeety op character sheet.



Sorry, man!  It is, after all, just a caracter sheet.  You've seen one of those before, haven't you?


Mowgli said:


> . . .  . . .



hee.  You big ol' tongue-sticker-outer!  DeWar took me seriously, so nyahhh!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 15, 2009)

Let's have Keeland and Houwlou take actions before I add description (beginning of Round 04 - or is it 05?)


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

OOC: Can Houwlou still reach the critter to attack again?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2009)

He can take a move action and reach it, then a standard action for an attack. He just can't do a full attack. (I think . . . is this correct?) Its 25 feet by the shortest route. That will put Houwlou close to the fire, but it's a pretty small fire, so I think he'll be OK.


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

If Houwlou can reach him with one move action, then, yes, you have it right!  Luckily, there is presently no difference for Houwlou between just getting one melee attack and a full attack. BONUS for me!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2009)

It's up to Keeland, now. If he can't kill it I may be performing my first character kill (apparantly the IC curse doesn't hold for me when I'm GMing).


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

Keeeeland! Keeeeland!

Go Kee!  Go Kee!  Go Kee!


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2009)

*Keeland*

Realizing his dire peril, Keeland lets his bow fall to the ground with a clatter. He pulls his longsword with both hands and swings with all his might (1d20+1=11). However, the foes' hide is too tough and the blade bounces harmlessly off. The young elf steels himself for the deadly attack he knows will come...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2009)

I'm gonna call that a 3½ CR critter. It started out a 4 but I lowered it's HP slightly and didn't use a couple of it's feats.

200 xp apiece.

Wanted to get a feel for the general power levels of the party, since PF characters run a little on the tough side, and you're characters are a bit above average even for PFs, _and_ this Adventure Path was written for 3.5 rules.


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2009)

Sorry wrong thread. Guess I was scared.


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

Just how big was this gnoll?  Aren't gnolls usually 7.5 feet tall?  So they're no  shrimps, ever.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2009)

From IC:



Mowgli said:


> Nearly twelve feet tall, bulging and bloated with muscle, the beast belts forth a hyena-like cackle as it closes on the armored dwarf. In one of those odd moments of clarity that often come in the thick of battle, Aodhán makes note of the circular patch of thickened, gray scar tissue nestling in the filthy fur in the center of its forehead as it’s canine jaws open wide and it’s thick, arrowhead shaped teeth tear through a seam in the shoulder of his scale mail.




Gnolls are big, but usually still medium critters. This bad boy was LARGE.


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2009)

Hey, a thought occurs to me as I work on my latest pathfinder character for Ryan's game--whycome we don't have traits in this game?


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Gnolls are big, but usually still medium critters. This bad boy was LARGE.



eeep?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Hey, a thought occurs to me as I work on my latest pathfinder character for Ryan's game--whycome we don't have traits in this game?




I didn't think about it, and no one asked . . .

I'm inclined to allow them, but I'll have to give some thought to how many and which ones. Considering the latest evidence of relative power levels, it'll probably be just one.


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

I'm still not totally sure where to look for them. 

[sblock=Mowgli]Really didn't mean to squelch your good role-play in my 4E game! I just felt like you were reaching for the damn moonby asking for 30gp, because that would imply that you think Bairwin can sell these things for 60 gp apiece![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2009)

Go to www.paizo.com and log in. If you don't have an account, set one up and then log in. Go to 'My Downloads' under your account and look carefully - there should be a link to the PDF. Or, you could go the simpler route and just use Ryan's link from his OOC thread.

[sblock=Leif]No problem - I wasn't upset. I expected to have to haggle some, but since they're at least as valuable as Tanglefoot Bags (they do the same thing) I'd expect to pay 50 gold for them. You would charge us full book price, right? And you said we could sell for half book price. They are valuable pieces of equipment![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2009)

[sblock=Mowgli]Yeah, I did say that, didn't I?  I think I already posted my retraction. [/sblock]

Yeah, I have an account at Paizo.com, and I downloaded the character traits.  Actually, Scotley had already emailed them to me, but I expected to find more on the site than he sent.  I didn't though.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2009)

re: piazo...
I have tried to get on the sight, but my pass word is not working and when i want to have them send me a temp password to my e mail, i never see any e-mail sent to me. wtf!?

I have the info i need right now and will try to reconnect tin the future. Juts really frustrating is all.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2009)

That is frustrating. Check you junk email file if you have one. That's usually where I find errant mails.


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2009)

I can certainly vouch that the Paizo site was working just fine about an hour ago.  Bummer, DeWar! I hate computer troubles!


----------



## renau1g (May 17, 2009)

Leif said:


> [sblock=Mowgli]Yeah, I did say that, didn't I?  I think I already posted my retraction. [/sblock]
> 
> Yeah, I have an account at Paizo.com, and I downloaded the character traits.  Actually, Scotley had already emailed them to me, but I expected to find more on the site than he sent.  I didn't though.




I think there are some more under the different player's guides (like the Burning Throne one, I think that's the name)


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I think there are some more under the different player's guides (like the Burning Throne one, I think that's the name)



I had heard about those from somebody yesterday, but I sure didn't see them.  I didn't look too closely, though. 

(And, incidentally, I believe it's the Crimson Throne.  )  (I think the Burning Throne belongs to the king who has diarrheah!)


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2009)

Scotley said:


> That is frustrating. Check you junk email file if you have one. That's usually where I find errant mails.




that was the first place i looked after seeing it was not in the inbox. I have had stuff like that show up a day later in the past



Leif said:


> I can certainly vouch that the Paizo site was working just fine about an hour ago.  Bummer, DeWar! I hate computer troubles!




*Screams electronicly*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 26, 2009)

Please award your bad selves another 80 xp for your part in putting out the fire & saving the wagon (and a few of the animals, at least).


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2009)

Okay, that makes a total of 360 exp of the 2k we need for a level. That sound about right?


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

Wow!  We're over 15% of the way there, and we've only been in mortal danger once.  Hmmmm, not too shabby, I suppose?


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2009)

And much quicker than I expected (it took approx 1 month to gain 15%), so I'd estimate we'll level up sometime around Christmas.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

I have hope that we can beat that, due to the xp coming fast and furious once we get into the meat of the adventure!   Riiiiiiight, Mowgli??


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 26, 2009)

360 is the number I have. I think we're doing fairly well, all things considered - three encounters, two of which were 'gimme' CR1s and one of which was a little over the top but a good test of abilities. There's a lot of room for role-play for a bit, but I plan to continue being fairly generous with the xp for those encounters. I don't have the AP in front of me but it seems like many of the encounters end up being CR 2 or 3 due to the combination of number of opponents, traps and the need for attention to detail.


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2009)

I have a question:  Does anyone know if there is a  limit to the number of threads at ENWorld to which you can subscribe?  If so, then what happens when you try to exceed the limit -- is your new attempt to subscribe disallowed, or does the thread that has worked its way down to the bottom of your list because of disuse just fall from the bottom  like ...  well, like other things that fall from bottoms .... and float down to the ENWorld sewer pit?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2009)

Not a clue.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Not a clue.




Ditto and like wise


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Ditto and like wise






Mowgli said:


> Not a clue.



Are you fxxxxxx guys of ANY use whatsoever???


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2009)

Leif said:


> Are you fxxxxxx guys of ANY use whatsoever???




None whatsoever. If I started being useful, people would start expecting me to do things . . .

I must admit, it worries me that you might have cause to be asking about subscription limits . . . I recognized your phenomenal posting rate, but really . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 28, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Not a clue.






Scott DeWar said:


> Ditto and like wise






Leif said:


> Are you fxxxxxx guys of ANY use whatsoever???






Mowgli said:


> None whatsoever. If I started being useful, people would start expecting me to do things . . .





ditto and likewise


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> None whatsoever. If I started being useful, people would start expecting me to do things . . .
> 
> I must admit, it worries me that you might have cause to be asking about subscription limits . . . I recognized your phenomenal posting rate, but really . . .



What?  Me worry?   Seriously I don't think that I have any cause to worry.  There are plenty here who exceed both my daily-post rate and my total post count. 

And besides, I've only put up 42 posts today! 



Scott DeWar said:


> ditto and likewise



quoth the broken record.  Oh, wait, I'm showing my age aren't I???


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2009)

Leif said:


> I have a question:  Does anyone know if there is a  limit to the number of threads at ENWorld to which you can subscribe?  If so, then what happens when you try to exceed the limit -- is your new attempt to subscribe disallowed, or does the thread that has worked its way down to the bottom of your list because of disuse just fall from the bottom  like ...  well, like other things that fall from bottoms .... and float down to the ENWorld sewer pit?




I know from personal experience that it can handle 200 with ease. After that you are going where this man has not gone before. I would strongly encourage you to use folders.


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2009)

Scotley said:


> I know from personal experience that it can handle 200 with ease. After that you are going where this man has not gone before. I would strongly encourage you to use folders.



Da**, son!!  200??  I bow before the truly awesome Scotley!  I already have TWO folders, "Current Games" and "inactive games".  It was that second one that allowed me to be hipped to Walking Dad's recent return!


----------



## renau1g (May 28, 2009)

Leif said:


> Da**, son!!  200??  I bow before the truly awesome Scotley!  I already have TWO folders, "Current Games" and "inactive games".  It was that second one that allowed me to be hipped to Walking Dad's recent return!




There's that...and the thread he started .


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2009)

What thread?  See, I didn't even catch that one.


----------



## renau1g (May 28, 2009)

Leif said:


> What thread?  See, I didn't even catch that one.




http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/254447-my-players-dms-please-read-back.html


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2009)

renau1g said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/254447-my-players-dms-please-read-back.html



And look at post #17 in that thread.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 29, 2009)

After more extensive reading, I believe I would like to move this game to the Golarion campaign setting. However, if there is strong objection from you all I will keep it set in Ihmlán.

My reasons are twofold:

1) As stated previously, the level of detail that I simply cannot match in my homebrew world. This is going to become more and more important as the campaign progresses - and my great hope is to keep it going through level 20 and possibly beyond.
2) The more I read into the further episodes of the AP the more material is drawn from Golarion; it is going to become very cumbersome for me to rename places to fit my language scheme, there is a considerable amount of deific material that doesn't really fit with my current religious development, etc.

I think the one most affected by this would be Aodhán (choice of diety affects favored weapon and domains). In this case, Ryan, I fully agree with your philosophy from your FR PF game - I don't want the rules to get in the way of you playing the character you want, especially considering how well thought out he is. So I would gladly allow you to keep his domain choices and favored weapon regardless of deity choice - I'm certain we can come up with a rationale/backstory to make it work.

*I still plan to keep Saor Ghabhaltas as the central city of the game as well as the Mercenary's Guild and all of the campaign elements associated with it. I'll plop it down in the middle of Katapesh and keep the rest as is. I like both the city and the mercenary concept too much to abandon it.*

I would be willing to use the common race names as well - in truth, as much as I like them the new names are somewhat cumbersome even for me. However, I'd also be willing to keep them. I will bow to the will of the group in this if we switch to using Golarion.

Feedback? Opinions? Is it early enough in the game to do this without too much jarring disruption?


----------



## Scotley (May 29, 2009)

I'm up for the switch if you wish. I've got the campaign book and one or two others including the Elf book.


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2009)

No disruption noticed here, bossman!  I say let's head for Golarion!   Race names?  That's up to you, sir.


----------



## renau1g (May 29, 2009)

I second (or is it Third) the option. Leif's spot on with the races, I've been getting used to them, so it's up to you.

I'm glad to see that Saor Ghabhaltas is remaining the central city, I really enjoyed it and was looking forward to exploring it more


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2009)

Scotley said:


> I'm up for the switch if you wish. I've got the campaign book and one or two others including the Elf book.



BTW, Scott, I've also got the hardcover setting book (Golarion) and "Elves of Golarion!"


(And I just got in my 4th copy of Eberron Campaign Setting this morning!  Sheesh!  About time for me to do something with a few of these, don't you think?  And I've got at least two more coming, too.  I may be a "one-man-inflation-engine" for Eberron books on ebay! )


----------



## renau1g (May 29, 2009)

Nice Work, you can use them as coasters for very large glasses of beer... mmmm I just had a beer from Britain called Hobgoblin beer last night. It was pretty good.

Wychwood Brewery brews


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Nice Work, you can use them as coasters for very large glasses of beer... mmmm I just had a beer from Britain called Hobgoblin beer last night. It was pretty good.
> 
> Wychwood Brewery brews



the only British beer I've ever had has been total, unexpurgated SWILL!  Nevertheless, I was one click away from ordering a Hobgoblin Beer T-shirt just now before I came to my senses.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 30, 2009)

I have extream toruble with the gaelic race names, in all honesty. I can go for the campagn swith with no problems. I think i like the mercenary company and am glad you are keeping it. What book(s) should i be reading for the player's informattion?

EDIT:
the closest to british beer i have ever drank is guinnes stout...and i totally love it!!


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2009)

Never tried that one. I've seen it, but never had one. 

Mike, I'm going to be taking a little vacation to Chicago starting early in the morning. I should be back to posting Regularly some time Thursday night. Please npc Keeland for me as needed. I'm going to be taking a computer along, but I don't think I'll have much time to post. We have a pretty busy schedule planned.


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2009)

Leif said:


> the only British beer I've ever had has been total, unexpurgated SWILL!  Nevertheless, I was one click away from ordering a Hobgoblin Beer T-shirt just now before I came to my senses.




With the notable exception of Guiness, if that's British.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 30, 2009)

OK, campaign is now set in Golarion (Pathfinder Chronicles Campaign Setting). The country is Katapesh (excerpt attached).

Race Names: I'm going to use what I've done with languages as Old Azlanti (the language of the human rulers of Golarion in ages past). The altered race names I've come up with will be the names the races use to refer to themselves, the 'general public' will use the more common Elf, Dwarf, etc. That should make things a little less constraining - we can now intersperse 'Common' and Azlanti references freely.

No changes to characters as far as names, personality, feats, skills, etc please. I like the group we've got going, and I think it would disrupt continuity to switch stuff around. Feel free to look at the Golarion campaign setting or the Legacy of Fire Player's Guide for country of origin and character traits (the Player's Guide has some specific to Katapesh).

For those of you who like PrC's, there are several specific to Golarion and to Katapesh that will be available if you wish to be looking ahead and planning skill/feat selections.

Books to obtain/read (entirely optional):

Golarion Campaign Setting, Dark Markets: A Guide to Katapesh, Legacy of Fire Player's Guide, and any other of the Pathfinder Chronicles stuff.

Ryan, I believe there is room for another Deity in the Golarion pantheon. Unless you'd rather choose one of the published deities (there's not one that really fits well) I'm perfectly fine with you sticking with Lonrach. We'll make him a minor Dwarven deity who emerged during the Quest for Sky (the Dwarven migration from their lairs in the Darklands - Golarion's version of the Underdark - to the surface). If I get ambitious I may even do a full write up on him .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 30, 2009)

If you're looking for Katapesh in the CS, it's toward the bottom of the middle third of the map, due East of the Eye of Abendego (that great big permanent hurricane) on the Obari Ocean.

Saor Ghabháltas is on the western border, nestled in the pass through the Brazen Peaks northwest of Solku.


----------



## renau1g (May 30, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Ryan, I believe there is room for another Deity in the Golarion pantheon. Unless you'd rather choose one of the published deities (there's not one that really fits well) I'm perfectly fine with you sticking with Lonrach. We'll make him a minor Dwarven deity who emerged during the Quest for Sky (the Dwarven migration from their lairs in the Darklands - Golarion's version of the Underdark - to the surface). If I get ambitious I may even do a full write up on him .




I like it, I like my clerics to be part of the "fringe" churches, they seem to have more impact that way. My first cleric was a worshipper of the Red knight in the FR setting, in 2e. I was one of only a handful of her church and a good part of my focus in the campaign was getting the church organized and set-up... good times.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 30, 2009)

Leif, would you be up to NPCing Keeland for the next few days? I'd rather keep the PCs in the players' hands if possible. In fact, I'm looking for someone to either take Kecil over or to generate another character to fill the Rogue spot so I don't have any party members under my direct control.

I've approached Rhun and he indicated some interest but I haven't heard back from him yet.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 30, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I like it, I like my clerics to be part of the "fringe" churches, they seem to have more impact that way. My first cleric was a worshipper of the Red knight in the FR setting, in 2e. I was one of only a handful of her church and a good part of my focus in the campaign was getting the church organized and set-up... good times.




Sweet - I was hoping that would be your response.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 30, 2009)

I've got the OP site reworked, with a new banner and everything! I think I got everything pertinent changed - y'all take a look!

Also got the complete map of Saor Ghabháltas up on the map page. I'm not completely satisfied with the way the Poor Quarter turned out, but I couldn't figure out a better way to do it given my current lack of graphics power for all of the buildings there. It at least gives the idea about how crowded that quarter is.


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Leif, would you be up to NPCing Keeland for the next few days? I'd rather keep the PCs in the players' hands if possible. In fact, I'm looking for someone to either take Kecil over or to generate another character to fill the Rogue spot so I don't have any party members under my direct control.
> I've approached Rhun and he indicated some interest but I haven't heard back from him yet.



Sure, I'll do what I can.  (which may not be too much, sadly.)


Mowgli said:


> OK, campaign is now set in Golarion (Pathfinder Chronicles Campaign Setting). The country is Katapesh (excerpt attached).
> 
> Books to obtain/read (entirely optional):  Golarion Campaign Setting, Dark Markets: A Guide to Katapesh, Legacy of Fire Player's Guide, and any other of the Pathfinder Chronicles stuff.



Coolness!  I actually have both the Golarion Campaign Setting, and the Guide to Katapesh!  I also have the Guide to Korvosa, Guide to Absalom, Guide to Darkmoon Vale, the Elves of Golarion supplement, and Classic Monsters Revisited.


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2009)

FYI:  All I meant by telling our Glorious GM that I had Golarion and Guide to Katapesh was that at least one of the players in the game will not be totally unfamiliar with the setting.  I don't really know all that much about it, anyway.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2009)

I've actually just started delving into the Golarion book and the Guide to Katapesh. Really, I haven't even gone past the table of contents in the Guide to Katapesh, though I probably should start with that one since the game is set there.

IC post coming - probably tomorrow AM.


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2009)

I've read some in the Campaign Guide (Golarion), but not much.  (And I don't remember anything, anyway.)  And I just now read some in the Guide to Katapesh.  It's interesting -- not the usual sort of environment for our games.  It's sort of a desert/wasteland kind of place.  A custom among travelers is that wealthy or secure travelers offer shelter to those in need.  The usual response by the traveler is an offer of payment for the hospitality, which the host declines.  But then the guest hides his payment somewhere where the host will find it later.  Interesting.....  The area is also home to some gnolls, which I thought might be why you chose it, considering our last encounter.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 1, 2009)

That's pretty neat. I like the wasteland-style adventures, we played in Dark Sun for a while and that was pretty crazy.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2009)

It's a hot, dry climate for most of the year but more of a savannah than a desert.

The Brazen Peaks to the north keep moisture in Katapesh, and there are torrential rains for a couple of weeks in the early spring and late fall. Not a lot of rivers, most of the lakes are endorheic - depressions that collect and hold water - and are refilled by these rains.

Stretches of desert in the south along the rivers that mark that border, rocky flatlands in the west along the Barrier Wall mountains (the pass through which Saor Ghabháltas 'guards'), savannah in the north up the the Brazen Peaks (in which the current adventure takes place). This savannah extends to the east all the way to the ocean shore, which is jagged and rocky and has several natural deepwater harbors.


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> It's a hot, dry climate for most of the year but more of a savannah than a desert.
> 
> The Brazen Peaks to the north keep moisture in Katapesh, and there are torrential rains for a couple of weeks in the early spring and late fall. Not a lot of rivers, most of the lakes are endorheic - depressions that collect and hold water - and are refilled by these rains.
> 
> Stretches of desert in the south along the rivers that mark that border, rocky flatlands in the west along the Barrier Wall mountains (the pass through which Saor Ghabháltas 'guards'), savannah in the north up the the Brazen Peaks (in which the current adventure takes place). This savannah extends to the east all the way to the ocean shore, which is jagged and rocky and has several natural deepwater harbors.



That's why I said Wasteland/Desert.  (Like referring to the Great Plains as the Great American Desert.)  Not a sandy desert, but a mostly dry area.  So these lakes are just big ponds.  Yeesh, the water must be just lovely during the dry period.  So we are familiar with the Western mountainous region, even though we are currently near the Brazen Peaks to the north?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2009)

Yessir - skills pertaining to mountainous areas in general will serve you well, but those specific areas would be more pertinent to the Barrier Wall mountains than to the Brazen Peaks.

However, I don't _think_ from what I've read of the AP so far that there's any great benefit to be had from specific knowledge of the Brazen Peaks - wandering monsters and such will be very similar. It's only those things specific to the adventure path that would differ, and your knowledge/survival skills specific to the Brazen Peaks wouldn't be much help with that stuff.

It's also worth noting (though maybe not for this adventure) that there is actually some honest to Gods forest and swampland in central Katapesh. Clothing styles change there - more focused on keeping bugs and such out than on staying cool.


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Yessir - skills pertaining to mountainous areas in general will serve you well, but those specific areas would be more pertinent to the Barrier Wall mountains than to the Brazen Peaks.
> 
> However, I don't _think_ from what I've read of the AP so far that there's any great benefit to be had from specific knowledge of the Brazen Peaks - wandering monsters and such will be very similar. It's only those things specific to the adventure path that would differ, and your knowledge/survival skills specific to the Brazen Peaks wouldn't be much help with that stuff.
> 
> It's also worth noting (though maybe not for this adventure) that there is actually some honest to Gods forest and swampland in central Katapesh. Clothing styles change there - more focused on keeping bugs and such out than on staying cool.



So ALL of Katapesh is just a weatherman's  dream, isn't it??  Lucky us!  Good thing that the technology doesn't yet exist for us to physically feel what our pcs are going through!


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2009)

OOC:  Every time I see LoF, I think we're in "Lord of the Flies."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 1, 2009)

Come here Piggy


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2009)

ooc: Now, STOP THAT!!  WAHHHH!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 1, 2009)

"Boys with sharpened sticks."


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2009)

THIS is what I meant by 'desert':

Great American Desert - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## renau1g (Jun 2, 2009)

Level 9.... nice. 

I thought you were talking about this kind:

Dessert - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Level 9.... nice.
> 
> I thought you were talking about this kind:
> 
> Dessert - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



  and I thought no one cared.  Thanks, Ryan!

Desert/Dessert, you say to-may-to, I say to-mah-to.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry, David - I saw your post (256) but there was nothing there for me to respond to. Keeland's "handler" is galivanting about the country somewhere.

And you're quite right, Ryan - I wasn't considering how long it would likely take for Aodhán to determine cause of death and thoroughly examine the body.

On a side note - if we could put OOC stuff that fits better in the IC thread in actual spoilers it would help me sort things in my poor beleagured brain.

I'll get a response up to Houwlou's query of Dashki this evening and move that bit forward.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 3, 2009)

I know there was nothing for you to respond to, it was for scotley to respond to and as you have just oh so delicately put it, Keeland's 'handler' is AWIL (Absent With Leave). very frustrateing I have to admitt.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2009)

I am back and will have Keeland respond to what ever it was if it isn't too late...*darts off to the IC thread*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello? Anyone there? Hello? Hmmm.


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2009)

OOC:  Houwlou is here, Bossman!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 11, 2009)

So, no one you've interviewed claims to have seen the fire started. Most of them are suspicious of Dashki, the expert on Gnolls hired by Almah - but this could be justified, or it could be a result of him not being very likeable in general and having a crush bordering on obsession with the Lady Almah.

What's next? More interviews? An accusation? Other investigation?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2009)

Hmmm.....

[sblock=Mowgli]
On a personal note, I've never been very good with investigatory-type adventures. Not sure why, but I just kinda suck at them. Not an excuse, just letting you know. I don't want hand-holding.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, Houwlou's plan for  the investigation pretty much panned out, so he's fresh out of ideas.  Maybe he can come up with something after a bit, but for right now, he's basically at a total loss.  He wanted Dashki to be the villain, but wound up wanting to go out drinking and womanizing with him.  Is there something that we've forgotten to check on, guys?  Or have we hit a brick wall?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 11, 2009)

Investigation is even more difficult in PbP, in some ways - sometimes it's long enough between posts, or a bit of information gets missed in reading a post, I guess.

I try to do recaps and summaries fairly frequently both as prods and as pointers.

This part of the adventure is actually fairly minor, but I like it primarily because it keeps the adventure from being simply one combat strung into the next. Also, the APs (from what I've read so far) build one thing onto the next, rumors and 'chance encounters' from earlier adventures become important in later ones.

To keep player enjoyment at a maximum and to keep things moving I'll let y'all tell me when you're ready to give up on a particular point and I'll give it to you - just let me know when you feel like you've given it your best effort and you're totally stymied and I'll move it along. I'll post a spoiler in the OOC (like the one here) and let you decide who reads it, then you can slant your role play towards it. Just do me a favor and try to work it into the story so it's not completely jarring .

[sblock=Investigating the Fire Spoiler Alert!]The obvious choice is the one the writers had in mind - take Dashki to Almah and accuse him.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Investigating the Fire Spoiler Alert!]The obvious choice is the one the writers had in mind - take Dashki to Almah and accuse him.[/sblock]



Somebody besides Houwlou needs to do this, because he's already kinda started to make friends with the guy.  Not to worry, if someone mentions to Houlwou that they still think Daski is responsible, he'll go along, he just doesn't want to be the one to accuse the guy.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2009)

huh. I gots an idea. lets start by having every one meet in the boss' tent and discuss what we have heard.


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> huh. I gots an idea. lets start by having every one meet in the boss' tent and discuss what we have heard.




That's why he's the smart one!  Houwlou, recognizing fully his mental limitations readily agrees to this plan.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 12, 2009)

Someone buy this man a coffee


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

Houwlou is *NOT* happy with Harnry right now!  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2009)

man, that wolf sure is fickle


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

Rub him behind the ears, and he'll forgive you instantly.


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2009)

Leif, Houwlou, will be unavailable from this coming Sunday afternoon/evening until next Tuesday night.  One of those continuing edication things, just like last summer.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 18, 2009)

1. Do you want someone to NPC Houwlou for you? It shouldn't be much of an issue but just in case . . . I'd rather a PC do it than me.

2. Speaking of adding players (from your post in Whirtlestaff's) Mike L. has agreed to come on board and play the party Rogue, so at some point we'll be moving another character into Kecil's place and I'll be getting out of the NPC Party Member business. (Hope that's alright with y'all).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2009)

oh, I guess so.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd offer, but then Aodhan would get fleas in his beard and he'd have to shave it off.

Also, since i don't post on weekends and CRA [our IRS] is coming out to "visit" a few of my clients, I expect to be busy...


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> 1. Do you want someone to NPC Houwlou for you? It shouldn't be much of an issue but just in case . . . I'd rather a PC do it than me.



Yeah, sure!  Scotley, would you find feeding my wolf while I'm away?  (This Sunday evening through tuesday evening/night.)



Mowgli said:


> 2. Speaking of adding players (from your post in Whirtlestaff's) Mike L. has agreed to come on board and play the party Rogue, so at some point we'll be moving another character into Kecil's place and I'll be getting out of the NPC Party Member business. (Hope that's alright with y'all).



Hmmpf!  First he makes up his mind, and THEN he asks us! I just don't know about you sometimes, man.  Yeah, it'll be ok, I guess.  Houwlou should be able to beat up a rogue if he needs to.  (Just gotta remember not to turn my back on him after that!) j/k Mikey L.!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2009)

Sure, I'm happy to wolf-sit for you.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 19, 2009)

In the meantime, are you guys going on this snipe . . . er, Pugwampi hunt in daylight and on your own, or will you wait 'till nightfall and take Dashki along? Or some combination of the two?


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2009)

Houwlou has no overriding opinion on the matter, and will follow the group's consensus.  But he makes it clear that he's not too sure that Dashki can be trusted.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 19, 2009)

i will be posting that Harn wants to talk to some of the others during the day, then will suggest that we hunt at n9ight and with  dashki under a house arrest sort of thing.


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> i will be posting that Harn wants to talk to some of the others during the day, then will suggest that we hunt at n9ight and with  dashki under a house arrest sort of thing.



Ooooh!  Good Plan!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 19, 2009)

I sure hope the rest of you can see in the dark


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I sure hope the rest of you can see in the dark



Houwlou has low-light vision as noted on his sheet.  I hope that will be sufficient, since we should be outside under the 12,000,000,000,000 candlepower stars!  (just REALLY far away from them....  )

Of course, if it's very overcast, Houwlou may prefer to just hunker down under a tree and wait for the weather to clear.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2009)

*Keeland*

Keeland suggests a comprimise. "Let's follow the tracks as best we can to get a sense of which way the pugwumpies went while the light is good. We don't have to go far from the camp to get a sense of where they went. That should make the late night tracking a little easier."

OOC: Also has low light vision and light cantrips--no limit on castings.


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2009)

Scott, did you mean to put this in the OOC?  Or am I just horribly confused?  I like your plan, and Houwlou will go along with it, but, seriously, having a light cantrip out in the boonies in the middle of the night is not just a great idea.  That will attract every big critter for miles around!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2009)

Doh, wrong thread. Thanks. The important question is will the light cantrip attract little critters.


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd say mosquitoes and fireflies for sure!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2009)

I am hesitant to suggest what monsters that the light spell might attract as i live by the rules of:

!. don't give the dm any ideas.

2. Don't give the dm a break.


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am hesitant to suggest what monsters that the light spell might attract as i live by the rules of:
> 
> !. don't give the dm any ideas.
> 
> 2. Don't give the dm a break.



ABSOLUTELY!  Make that sorry fXXX WORK for it!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 21, 2009)

[sblock= for all except leif] and I make sure i use this in leif's game especially[/sblock


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry guys - bit of a busy weekend. I'm trying to catch up this morning.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 22, 2009)

Me too...


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm baaaaack


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 24, 2009)

OP is working fine this morning.


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2009)

So something was really wrong yesterday?  I was afraid that it was just me.  My old link still didn't work, so I used your link, Mowgli, and re-furbished my own link.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't know if there was anything wrong - I didn't try to log on yesterday. Glad you got it working again.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 24, 2009)

Welcome back to our Lupine ally


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Welcome back to our Lupine ally



Thanks!  Great to be home again! 


Mowgli said:


> I don't know if there was anything wrong - I didn't try to log on yesterday. Glad you got it working again.



The problem was that you've changed the title of the page, so my link to the old page name didn't work.  FYI everybody:  if you have trouble finding the OP page, just click on the link in any of Mowgli's posts and then bookmark the new OP page.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 24, 2009)

Leif said:


> The problem was that you've changed the title of the page, so my link to the old page name didn't work.  FYI everybody:  if you have trouble finidng the OP page, just click on the link in any of Mowgli's posts and then bookmark the new OP page.




Ah! I forgot I'd changed the name of the campaign at the same time I changed the banner artwork. Sorry about that to all!


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2009)

No sweat, man.  You've got to try harder than that to fool the Ol' Leifster for very long!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Welcome back to our Lupine ally



lupine or loopy?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I don't know if there was anything wrong - I didn't try to log on yesterday. Glad you got it working again.




Working fine for me now.


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> lupine or loopy?



Loop-de-Lupine??


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 25, 2009)

Re: Hand of the Apprentice

What is it, and where can I find the description?


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2009)

I know I've seen it, but I couldn't tell you where for the life of me!  Still, if I was gonna guess,  and I knew it wasn't in the PH, the first place I'd look would be Complete Arcane, followed closely by Complete Mage, and FR Campaign Guide spell lists would be right up there, too.

Regardless, DeWar, I _REALLY, REALLY, REALLY_ hope it works!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2009)

I believe it is a 1st level wizard Universal school power from the Pathfinder book p. 196. Basically, it duplicates the power of the mage hand spell p.246. So it might just work. I'll hold Keeland's action until we get a ruling.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2009)

Scotley has it right. I guess 'nuff said, eh?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 26, 2009)

OK, here goes:

Hand of the Apprentice duplicates Mage Hand (says so right there in the description), with the addition that it can control a weapon well enough to make an attack. The control needed to untie a knot is lacking. You could use it to try to jerk the rope free, but that would still leave you trying to lead Rombard out of the cactus patch by remote control - it's likely you'd kill the poor beast before getting him out.

However, all of this is moot because Harnry is a Conjurer, not a Universalist and so he does not have the Hand of the Apprentice power to call on.

(Come on, you wussies! The cactus won't hurt _that_ bad even if you fail one of your saves . . .)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2009)

oops...guess i got him confused with another character. sorry.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 26, 2009)

No problem . . . I hear these things start happening with advancing age!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2009)

Don't get me started! I don't want to pick on Leif again!


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Don't get me started! I don't want to pick on Leif again!



Yeah, sure!!   Anyway, Gramps, you've got no room to talk about anyone in this game being old!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2009)

What?! I am just 39 years old!


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> What?! I am just 39 years old!



Ha!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2009)

ok, truthe be told, I am 38 going on 39 (for the 9th time)


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2009)

That's about what I thought.  So, 47 going on 48?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 28, 2009)

Free Pathfinder stuff:

paizo.com - Pathfinder Roleplaying Game: Bonus Bestiary (OGL) PDF


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 28, 2009)

wow! the art work alone is like, WOW! I cant wait to paruse the actual stuff!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 28, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> ok, truthe be told, I am 38 going on 39 (for the 9th time)






Leif said:


> That's about what I thought.  So, 47 going on 48?




38 going on 39 (the first time)
38 going on 40, 38 going on 41, 38 going on 42,  38 going on 43,
38 going on 44, 38 going on 45, 38 going on 46, 38 going on 47.

therfore, I am 38 for the nineth time and going on 39(again)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 29, 2009)

Looking for Initiative rolls for Harnry and Aodhán (two each, take the worse).


----------



## renau1g (Jun 29, 2009)

Init (1d20+2=10, 1d20+2=12) 

So 10


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2009)

I know Scotley's having connectivity problems due to his cable company. If he hasn't made his TH rolls by this evening when I get back from dinner I'll make them for him to move things along (hope you don't mind, Scotley - my luck's not nearly up to yours, but maybe since I'm 'playing the villains' this time I'll roll well for you).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=ooc]Caltrops is in the spell compendium, sorry. I ment to copy and paste that info.
> 
> but first a will save....[/sblock]
> 
> ...






Mowgli said:


> The butt-ugly, pugnacious little imp gibbers and capers madly as Harnry's most prized possession, the axe passed down to him by his father, rings like a bell and shatters into a hundred pieces. Shards tinkle down into the neck of the wizard's leather armor.




I reeeeely REEEEEEELY  hate this little twirp and all his kin!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I reeeeely REEEEEEELY  hate this little twirp and all his kin!




I know . . . I actually feel bad about that. I thought when I rolled Harnry as the target it would be OK - he's got a great Will save (second best in the party) and the DC was only 10.

However, it _does_ make for an opportunity (or several, as the Pugwampis and their kin show up - in more and more powerful forms - through pretty much the whole Adventure Path).

Also makes me not quite as nervous about all those Masterwork Weapons I passed out to first level characters.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 1, 2009)

does the fact that it is a master work item give a circumstance bonus to the save?

never mind that. the roll was a 7 which would require a much betteer bonus then +1 that might be possible.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> However, it _does_ make for an opportunity (or several, as the Pugwampis and their kin show up - in more and more powerful forms - through pretty much the whole Adventure Path).




Meant to say 'role play opportunities' there.



Scott DeWar said:


> does the fact that it is a master work item give a circumstance bonus to the save?
> 
> never mind that. the roll was a 7 which would require a much betteer bonus then +1 that might be possible.




I actually did give the +1 bonus, but it would have taken a +3.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 1, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I actually did give the +1 bonus, but it would have taken a +3.



 Yup, that is what I came up with too.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 1, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I know . . . I actually feel bad about that. I thought when I rolled Harnry as the target it would be OK - he's got a great Will save (second best in the party) and the DC was only 10.
> 
> However, it _does_ make for an opportunity (or several, as the Pugwampis and their kin show up - in more and more powerful forms - through pretty much the whole Adventure Path).
> 
> Also makes me not quite as nervous about all those Masterwork Weapons I passed out to first level characters.




Oh yeah, there's nothing that gets a PC's blood boiling like messing with their stuff.

Sure the bad guy can murder townsfolk, gate in demons, burn down the villiage or sacred tree to the nature gods, but those don't hold a candle to when the bad guy hits the party with Mordenkainen's Disjunction, the ultimate F-U DM weapon.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 1, 2009)

Forgot to ask how far Aodhán is away from the pugwampi? Can he reach there this turn with a move?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2009)

Yup. The whole 'clearing' in the cactus patch (on a cliff ledge next to a 25 foot drop into more cactus) is only about 15x25 feet.

I had Aodhán close right after his spell, so the Pugwampi dropped its bow and attacked with a dagger (bounced off A's scale mail but almost a hit).


----------



## renau1g (Jul 1, 2009)

Excellent.

As an aside after tomorrow I'm heading on vacation until 7/13. I'll post an update in the Talking the Talk thread as well.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2009)

Righty-O! Would you like us to NPC Aodhán for you? Of course, at the rate we're moving right now there won't be much happening, but you never know when we'll decide to kick it into high gear!


----------



## renau1g (Jul 1, 2009)

Sure that'd be appreciated, hopefully by the time I get back Scotley's internet troubles will be sorted out.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2009)

I went ahead and did another action for Keeland - hope you don't mind Scotley! This one turned out a little better . . .


----------



## renau1g (Jul 1, 2009)

Ummmm....wow, two natural 20's...thankfully that was for Keeland and not the Pugwampi.


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2009)

Ugh.  WHEN (not if) you npc Houwlou, you'll most likely roll a pair of nat. 1's to start off, just to balance things out for the party!  Yuk, why does SCOTTY always get all the friggin nat 20's???!!  It's ALWAYS been that way! out-:


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 1, 2009)

*siiiigh* I so hate having a weapon that I have plans for and something like this happens and screws every thing all to hell. That kind of happend in my table top game too. It stinks in my personal humble opinion.

I forgot to ask:

if the pugnatious pugwumpi is cavorting about and then moved to attack, then does that mean he is moving about where the caltrops are?

and if so, should there be some rolling done?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2009)

The pugnacious pugwampi never actually moved to attack - his covorting took place w/in a very small space (being Tiny, he doesn't even threaten his own square), and Aodhán actually moved to him. He's now pinned to a cactus and quite thoroughly dead, so the only covorting he's doing now is the subtle movement of his limbs in the cool desert breeze.


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah, DeWar, you really got a raw deal there!  I hate that for ya.  As much as I truly love giving you nine kinds of hell, I hate to see a humongous crap sandwich like this one force-fed to an ally!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2009)

It does indeed suck. Not as bad as some other things that could have happened, and not nearly as bad as what you did to the poor Pugwampi in the end, but it's not an easy thing to swallow, I know.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2009)

*shrug* 
I know it is only a game, but I still hate losing nice equipment. Now if it had been his bonded item, then there would be all kinds of verbal response to that. and at least the spell he cast was a cantrip, so no loss of spell there either.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *shrug*
> I know it is only a game, but I still hate losing nice equipment. Now if it had been his bonded item, then there would be all kinds of verbal response to that. and at least the spell he cast was a cantrip, so no loss of spell there either.




I actually thought about this, and decided that since you didn't specifically state that he was using his wand to cast the Caltrops cantrip the Pugwampi would feel more threatened by the axe.

I have lots of thoughts about the significance of different forms of 'damage' to PCs in RPGs - I actually thought I'd posted many of them a few minutes ago but it appears that my diatribe is lost somewhere in the ether (it never appeared after I submitted it). For those interested, here's the gist of it:

[sblock=Mowgli's Rambling Random Thoughts On RPGs (NOT required reading - those uninterested should just skip this)]I generally believe that while taking HP is an integral and vital part of the game it is a _very_ short term type of damage and has little lasting effect or emotional impact. I don't really _like_ killing characters (though I've done it before and will again). Players put too much time and invest too much emotion into them for me to be too blasé about taking them out. But if you're not going to kill them (at least not often) HP damage becomes almost meaningless.

Used in moderation, I like longer term 'damage' such as loss of items, physical disabilities, etc. because I believe that such things contribute far more in the way of richness of character development and campaign story as well as emotional impact. They help put the 'RP' back in 'RPG.'

Also, I see the 'monsters' as multidimensional.

1) They have their own motivations and personalities, and they get just as pissed off by characters mowing them and their friends and families down and stealing their stuff as the PCs get about the monsters doing it to them. The last thing going through the poor little Pugwampi's poor little brain before it was split in two by Keeland's arrow was probably something along the lines of "Turn about's fair play!"

2) Many monsters are smart and have a multitude of strategies and tactics available to them. Those tools and tactics go into the challenge rating, and failing to use them lowers that challenge rating. It also makes monsters carbon copies of each other. I'm not always very good at it, but I do _try_ to play smart monsters smart.[/sblock]

We now return you to your regularly scheduled gaming . . .


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2009)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> I generally believe that while taking HP is an integral and vital part of the game it is a very short term type of damage and has little lasting effect or emotional impact. I don't really like killing characters (though I've done it before and will again). Players put too much time and invest too much emotion into them for me to be too blasé about taking them out. But if you're not going to kill them (at least not often) HP damage becomes almost meaningless.
> 
> Used in moderation, I like longer term 'damage' such as loss of items, physical disabilities, etc. because I believe that such things contribute far more in the way of richness of character development and campaign story as well as emotional impact. They help put the 'RP' back in 'RPG.'
> 
> ...



Players' Response:

Why is it that many DMs (Mowgli being the one that immediately comes to mind) claim that pcs have more "personality" when they are dealing with severe injuries/disabilities or struggling to overcome the most rotten luck the universe can throw at them?  It takes just as much skill to roleplay happy, pleasant feelings, and it is much, much, much more fun as a general rule.  I'm not saying that I think you're sick or higly disturbed because you like to torture characters.  NO!  Far be that from me!  All I am doing is reminding you that there are many excellent anger management programs available for a surprisingly low cost.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2009)

Leif said:


> Why is it that many DMs (Mowgli and J. Paul Zimmer being the two that immediately come to mind, sorry, Mowgli, for the comparison, but.....)




That's it . . . I'm bringing out the Redcaps! 

I know it takes as much skill to play happy, but happy doesn't often make for an interesting story. When's the last time you went to a movie or read a book in which the protagonist didn't struggle and or suffer _and_ which you came out of (movie) or finished (book) saying "Wow, what a fantastic story!"

The happy feelings that need to be played just seem to have a lot more meaning and impact when they are bought and paid for and come at the end of mighty struggles. Heroes just aren't, well, _heroic_ if they don't have to do anything hard. The struggle is part of the story.

And I don't think physical disability is the only way - or even the best way - to emphasize that struggle. I just know that basic straightforward fights with nothing on the line but hit points become a bit boring after a while. Especially when those hit points are a fairly easily renewable resource. Make no mistake - I intend to take hit points in plenty from y'all. And I meant what I said about 'in moderation' when speaking of other sorts of damage.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2009)

[sblock=personal rant]Ya know, I noticed the mention of putting the rp back into the RPG and though of something I always liked. In A Dand D 2nd ed (players options) combat and tactics I remember a critical hit system that was rather topugh to deal with at times. I hve character the have been on the receving side of critical hits using those rules and some have the scars to prove their hardships. I find that a battle that is hard won is the battles most oft retold. 

I have characters that were laid up for like 3 months dealing with broken hips and such from crabmen in a game. I loved that game. we only had one character to do running around and playing nurse maid to the rest of the party. It was not the cleric, it was the meat shield. the cleric was the worst for wear! Those were the most memorable moments. we have the Keep that is on the lakes edge where we had to hole up for healing. We are now the lords of that keep. It has great worth!!

Happy moments that require rp as leif mentioned are great, but they make me want to just tip my hat at the end of the encounter and move to the next scene of the play. But that is just me.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> That's it . . . I'm bringing out the Redcaps!
> I know it takes as much skill to play happy, but happy doesn't often make for an interesting story. When's the last time you went to a movie or read a book in which the protagonist didn't struggle and or suffer _and_ which you came out of (movie) or finished (book) saying "Wow, what a fantastic story!"
> The happy feelings that need to be played just seem to have a lot more meaning and impact when they are bought and paid for and come at the end of mighty struggles. Heroes just aren't, well, _heroic_ if they don't have to do anything hard. The struggle is part of the story.
> And I don't physical disability is the only way - or even the best way - to emphasize that struggle. I just know that basic straightforward fights with nothing on the line but hit points become a bit boring after a while. Especially when those hit points are a fairly easily renewable resource. Make no mistake - I intend to take hit points in plenty from y'all. And I meant what I said about 'in moderation' when speaking of other sorts of damage.



Whatever, man.  You're either not getting my meaning or else you're deliberately distorting it.  But it's just not worth it to sort out, so you win, I'll hush now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2009)

Leif said:


> Whatever, man.  You're either not getting my meaning or else your deliberately distorting it.  But it's just not worth it to sort out, so you win, I'll hush now.




Wow . . . um, OK. I didn't know we were arguing. I thought I was putting some of my thinking regarding interesting gaming down to maybe clarify expectations for the game, and then having a friendly discussion about it. (Though comparisons to Zimmer are maybe not so friendly - I've heard you talk about him before!) And from your response I'm now thinking I _didn't_ get your meaning, though I thought I had it. Sorry.

Looking back at my last post it seems like the last couple of sentences could come across as somewhat threatening . . . that's not how I meant them at all. I actually meant to put a smiley face in there to convey the joke but forgot. If that's the problem I apologize for it as well.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=personal rant]Ya know, I noticed the mention of putting the rp back into the RPG and though of something I always liked. In A Dand D 2nd ed (players options) combat and tactics I remember a critical hit system that was rather topugh to deal with at times. I hve character the have been on the receving side of critical hits using those rules and some have the scars to prove their hardships. I find that a battle that is hard won is the battles most oft retold.
> 
> I have characters that were laid up for like 3 months dealing with broken hips and such from crabmen in a game. I loved that game. we only had one character to do running around and playing nurse maid to the rest of the party. It was not the cleric, it was the meat shield. the cleric was the worst for wear! Those were the most memorable moments. we have the Keep that is on the lakes edge where we had to hole up for healing. We are now the lords of that keep. It has great worth!!
> 
> Happy moments that require rp as leif mentioned are great, but they make me want to just tip my hat at the end of the encounter and move to the next scene of the play. But that is just me.[/sblock]




Well said! Though I'm not sure any of the three of us are on exactly the same page, I think I see what you're saying.

(BTW, I'm using Paizo's Critical Hit Deck so crits should be very interesting. It'll be in play all the time for PC crits, but probably only for boss fights for the baddies. Anytime there's a critical I'll draw from the deck and put the additional results in play in the description. The Critical Fumble Deck is on backorder, but when it comes in I'll likely start using it as well.)


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Wow . . . um, OK. I didn't know we were arguing. I thought I was putting some of my thinking regarding interesting gaming down to maybe clarify expectations for the game, and then having a friendly discussion about it. (Though comparisons to Zimmer are maybe not so friendly - I've heard you talk about him before!) And from your response I'm now thinking I _didn't_ get your meaning, though I thought I had it. Sorry.
> 
> Looking back at my last post it seems like the last couple of sentences could come across as somewhat threatening . . . that's not how I meant them at all. I actually meant to put a smiley face in there to convey the joke but forgot. If that's the problem I apologize for it as well.



Hey, don't worry about it!  I'm sure not.  And I'm sorry I took your post wrong to begin with.  It's all good!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 3, 2009)

All good then . . . whew!

I'll be off for a weekend of fun-filled family frolicking at Lake Norfork from this AM until Sunday sometime.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Well said! Though I'm not sure any of the three of us are on exactly the same page, I think I see what you're saying.
> 
> (BTW, I'm using Paizo's Critical Hit Deck so crits should be very interesting. It'll be in play all the time for PC crits, but probably only for boss fights for the baddies. Anytime there's a critical I'll draw from the deck and put the additional results in play in the description. The Critical Fumble Deck is on backorder, but when it comes in I'll likely start using it as well.)




the three of us, maybe not. but I see you mention the crit deck and fumble deck and theat tells me that you are on the same page as me. I have a dm friend that has both decks and we noticed that the day we used them, we only used the crit fumble deck for the pc's and the drit hit deck for the opponants. it was a bad day for the dice.

the drit hit charts are rather unwieldy in the player's options: combat and tactics (here to for to be known as PO: C&T) there were about 5 steps involved with variables starting with a save, deturmin weapon size , deturmine victum size. that is all i remember off the top of my head right now. If i can find an electronic copy of it i will send it to you sna see what you think.


----------



## Leif (Jul 4, 2009)

Mowgli,

Not sure if you saw this link in the email sent out by ENWorld or not.  I almost just deleted it without even looking at it, but I'm glad I took a peek!

Anyway, referenced in that email was a mapmaking resource website called Gnome Stew (which, by the way, I think is a very cool name and wish that I had thought of it!).  Anyway, here's the link that I think you'll have fun checking out:

Troy’s Crock Pot: A map-making groove - Gnome Stew, the Game Mastering Blog


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice article - I like it! Thanks for the reference, Leif.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 5, 2009)

comments from the hazelnut gallery:



> "Ugh! I'd rather eat my own vomit!" (OOC: no comment, please, from the peanut gallery about dogs eating their own vomit!)




way too easy. I will jsut let this one go.


----------



## Leif (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks, Hazel!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 7, 2009)

I'll get a post up regarding Almah's reaction to the Pugwampi fairly soon. I'm sorta slowing down to wait for Ryan and Scott to get back into the action, as well as for MikeL to finish up the details on Radoon and jump in.


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I'll get a post up regarding Almah's reaction to the Pugwampi fairly soon. I'm sorta slowing down to wait for Ryan and Scott to get back into the action, as well as for MikeL to finish up the details on Radoon and jump in.



Not a problem!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2009)

Leif said:


> Ugh.  WHEN (not if) you npc Houwlou, you'll most likely roll a pair of nat. 1's to start off, just to balance things out for the party!  Yuk, why does SCOTTY always get all the friggin nat 20's???!!  It's ALWAYS been that way! out-:






Roll out! We rollin on 20's with the top back!


ROLL OUT LYRICS - LUDACRIS


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome back, Scotley!

Mikey's bowing out (his interest in RPGs appears to be waning ), so it looks like I'll be playing Radoon and my quest to get out of the GM run party member goes on.

Ryan should be back any day now (I've lost track of how many days he's been gone) - we'll put the group just outside Almah's tent when he let's us know he's ready to go.


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2009)

*sigh*  This doesn't really surprise me about Mikey.  If you want to drop the character, that'd be cool with me, if the party will still be sufficient to survive without him.  Anyone object?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 10, 2009)

If you guys think you can get by without a Rogue I'll work them out of the adventure - it'll be easy enough at this juncture. If that's what you guys decide I'll keep both Kecil and Radoon around for specific adventures if you decide you need 'em. Likely they'll just be assigned to different units in the Bees, and if you need 'em they can be given special assignment to you on a mission by mission basis.


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2009)

Ovbiously, _WE_ can't answer the question about whether we need a rogue or not,  But Houwlou is willing to give it a shot.  He mistrusts most sneaky folk, anyway, because they remind him of coyotes, and he's ALL wolf!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 10, 2009)

True. OK, how 'bout this - the Paizo APs are _big_, with lots of different adventures built in. Plainly, there will be times when a Rogue would be most useful. However, with the Pathfinder system it should be fairly easy for you guys to get some skills with sneaky stuff, lockpicking, etc. Keeland should be almost as good as a Rogue for just about everything.

The only thing you'll be missing is the Rogue's trapfinding/disabling, and if you get some intel or start thinking you'll run across some of that you can arrange to take Kecil or Radoon along.

Another possibility is for one of you to take a level in Rogue somewhere along the way.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2009)

Keeland will be happy to do his part as skill monkey, he's never going to be a really kick ass archer with a second tier bab and no bonus feats as a non-human non-fighter non-ranger. If it weren't for the planned very slow progression of this game, I'd consider a rogue/coyote level just to make Leif's 'all wolf' character's tail twitch.


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Keeland will be happy to do his part as skill monkey, he's never going to be a really kick ass archer with a second tier bab and no bonus feats as a non-human non-fighter non-ranger. If it weren't for the planned very slow progression of this game, I'd consider a rogue/coyote level just to make Leif's 'all wolf' character's tail twitch.



GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Hiking my leg on Scotley)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 11, 2009)

Leif said:
			
		

> (Hiking my leg on Scotley)




eeeewwwww!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2009)

Qft


----------



## renau1g (Jul 13, 2009)

....I'm baaaacckkkk and will jump to IC thread now


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2009)

Why is it always cold in the IC thread?? 

(get it? IC, icy???) Oh, shut up, DeWar!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2009)

but, i never got to say anything! *pout*


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh, alright, then, let's have it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 14, 2009)

Not exactly what you were asking for, but . . .

For solving the mystery of the fire (CR2 _ad hoc_), returning Rombard safely (CR1 _ad hoc_) and defeating the Pugwampi (CR½), each of you receive 300 experience.


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

So, will you please put the gp and the xp on our Obsidian Portal sheets, or do we have an ENWorld RG to update?

300 XP, 50 gp, by my reckoning?  (That's right at one-third of second level!  Thanks!)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll take care of the ENWorld sheets (except for the Player's Notes sheet, which is entirely yours to do with as you please) if you wish it - unless anyone posts to the contrary I'll keep them updated best I can.

I've made a Rogue's Gallery thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/259248-lof-mercs-life-rg.html

I'll do my best to keep a running total of experience and a current swag list there, but no promises.

Feel free (but not obligated) to post your characters there in whatever format you wish as well.


----------



## Zimmer (Jul 14, 2009)

Leif said:


> Players' Response:
> 
> Why is it that many DMs (Mowgli and J. Paul Zimmer being the two that immediately come to mind, sorry, Mowgli, for the comparison, but.....) claim that pcs have more "personality" when they are dealing with severe injuries/disabilities or struggling to overcome the most rotten luck the universe can throw at them? It takes just as much skill to roleplay happy, pleasant feelings, and it is much, much, much more fun as a general rule. I'm not saying that I think you're sick or higly disturbed because you like to torture characters. NO! Far be that from me! All I am doing is reminding you that there are many excellent anger management programs available for a surprisingly low cost.




Wow Leif, I haven't DM'ed for you in 25 years.  That's a long time for you to harbor ill will about how a 17 year old DM'ed.  Let it go, dude.


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

[sblock=Mowgli]I always heard, 'Speak of the Devil, and he will appear.'  Oh yeah!!!!!  I believe now, I believe!!![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2009)

too bad there is not a sheepish look smilely, eh leif?


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> too bad there is not a sheepish look smilely, eh leif?



That's just what I was thinking!

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 14, 2009)

*Third Party Support for Pathfinder RPG*

Tome of Secrets looks interesting:

Adamant Entertainment

I'm particularly interested in the Swashbuckler and the Knight, which I never thought lived up to their potintial in 3.5e 

Here's a link to a sample from the book:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...thfinder-license-preview-1-a.html#post4864483


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

Are these 'coming attractions' or available now?  Nevermind, I read it.


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2009)

That example half-orc shaman (here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...thfinder-license-preview-1-a.html#post4864483) is a pretty seriously kick-butt character!  Looks to me like he might be just a wee bit overpowered?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 21, 2009)

IC post coming tonight (assuming ENWorld continues to cooperate).

In the meantime, 100 XP each (Lvl 1 _ad hoc_ experience for role play).


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> IC post coming tonight (assuming ENWorld continues to cooperate).
> 
> In the meantime, 100 XP each (Lvl 1 _ad hoc_ experience for role play).



Oh, Kind, Sweet, and Benevolent GM, will you please update our OP character sheets for us?  Or at least for me????


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 21, 2009)

ditto here


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 22, 2009)

I shall - I'm working on updating the 'face sheets' for all of them (as Scotley noticed and commented on a few days ago).

I'll also update the Rogue's Gallery with the new total.

You should note that the Adventure Paths are 'set' to be challenging for characters at a certain level, and that your rate of progression may be adjusted 'on the fly' by me - either changing your rate of progression tracks or adjusting the exp given up or down slightly will be infinitely easier on me than adjusting the difficulty of every encounter through the entire path. This ease should then pass on to you, the faithful players, since your GM will be much less frustrated.


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2009)

So, how 'bout this:  We'll just keep on adventuring until you tell us it's time to level up.  That way, we won't concern ourselves with petty things like XP totals and that rot.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 22, 2009)

It sure seems like that's where I was going with that last post, doesn't it? I mean, when carried to it's logical conclusion . . .  Not really what I had in mind, but if that's a serious suggestion I'm willing to give it a try on two conditions.

1) Everyone in the party must agree - if any of you have reservations about taking this approach let me know and we'll go with the ol' tried and true.

2) Everyone has to agree to keep up the current level of role-playing (which is excellent) or even improve on it.

Y'all chime in and let me know what you think, please!


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2009)

So what do you guys think?  You know .... [looking left and right furtively]  ... this may be the sign of weakness we've been watching for!  If we strike fast, hard, and repeatedly, we might just be able to pull this coup off once and for all!  DOWN WITH TYRANNICAL GMs! POWER TO THE PLAYERS!

  Oops, did I say that 'out loud?' hehe


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry, Mowgli, for befouling your pristine IC tread with my zombie garbage.  It started out as one sblocked comment appended to a real IC post, which I thought was ok, but it escalated unintentionally and unchecked from there.  the reason I brought the kitties up in the first place is that it was Ryan who gave me grief when I last changed my avatar.  He was quick to say, "I miss the gnome," so, naturally, I bowed to the wishes of my adoring public, and brought the little mini-f**** r right back.   Anyway, I just couldn't resist the opportunity to give him a little smidge of grief in return.  And then it kinda got out of control.  Until I awoke this morning to find a mass of dismembered zombie limbs littering my driveway.  (Hyperbole alert!)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 22, 2009)

Not a problem - just thought if I didn't say something it would snowball even more . And the zombie stuff was a hoot! Did I mention that I downloaded the Plants vs. Zombies demo? Good for an hour or so of mindless entertainment, and Caroline loves it!

I think I do remember the stuff about the gnome icon, now that you mention it.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 22, 2009)

zombies are always funny... well except in real life
as an aside I would prefer when the DM/GM let us know when we level  up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 22, 2009)

renau1g said:


> zombies are always funny... well except in real life
> as an aside I would prefer when the DM/GM let us know when we level  up.




so you haave seen zombies in real life?


----------



## renau1g (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, I've dispatched them and delivered their remains to Leif's driveway.

Required Reading for every adult:

[ame=http://www.amazon.ca/Zombie-Survival-Guide-Complete-Protection/dp/1400049628/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1248274016&sr=8-1]The Zombie Survival Guide: Complete Protection from the Living Dead: Amazon.ca: Max Brooks: Books[/ame]


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> so you haave seen zombies in real life?





renau1g said:


> Yes, I've dispatched them and delivered their remains to Leif's driveway.
> 
> [sblock=adult link]Required Reading for every adult:
> 
> The Zombie Survival Guide: Complete Protection from the Living Dead: Amazon.ca: Max Brooks: Books[/sblock]



And don't think for one second that I don't fully appreciate the zombie delivery, too!  Why, I remember when the 'zombie man' used to go door to door with fresh zombies every day!  Ahh, those were the good old days.

And as to seeing zombies in RL, I've gone to school and worked with a surprisingly large number of them over the years!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 22, 2009)

ah yes, there are those zombies. I knew a few in my Air Force days, myself


----------



## renau1g (Jul 22, 2009)

Just go to the mall, they're everywhere


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2009)

I've had a few zombies in here lately looking for jobs. 

As to experience points. I won't try to tell you how to run your game, but I will share some thoughts I've been having lately. These thoughts have come about from my having been involved with dozens of games on both sides of the screen in recent years across 3rd, 3.5, 4th and pathfinder as well as a few more exotic systems. 

First, the RAW (rules as written) don't seem to work in a way that I find satisfying for play by post games. As the Constables game passes the two year mark I find we are still significantly short of gaining two levels. This is disappointing to me as DM and so I can only imagine that it worse for the players. 

What is the point of going up levels? The power of the characters changes relatively little given that we have lots and lots of foes and challenges available at any given CR. So the point of going up is not so much about power as options and a sense of accomplishment. Being able to do more cool stuff as you advance even if relative to the foes you face you really aren't more powerful. It is nice to have new toys and new powers. That's part of the fun. If you only go up a level every 13-15 months that fun is pretty spread out. 

Levels become more important when you are running a published adventure as the challenges are already set. Such adventures are going to work better for the right strength of party. 

I've been in a couple of games where the dm decides it is time for a new level, IG's game for example. At first I had my doubts. However, in practice it worked out well in these games. 

Calculating exp., remembering to give it out and making sure totals are right is a pain in the ass. 

The problems are the same in 4e and recently a game I'm in voted to go ahead and level up rather than wait. It seems to have worked out fine. 

So I humbly suggest that you make the level break points fit where they should be for the adventure and don't worry about it otherwise. I shall do my best to roleplay at the current level or better.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 22, 2009)

And if you're looking for more 4e fun you can check out Living Eberron (shameless plug ) where the skies are sunny, airships abound and the XP is doubled. Also, you can start up to level 4 there...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 22, 2009)

Those were along the lines I was thinking as well, Scotley.  If we count Leif's original suggestion as his vote, that's everyone except DeWarr - What do you say, David?


----------



## renau1g (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh I forgot to mention that Lawyer Zombies are truly terrifying, even more so than the regular kind.


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2009)

But even worse than that are RULES LAWYER Zombies!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 23, 2009)

Ahem.

Zombie comments aside for the moment . . .

I like scott's take on the leveling up. I would have been of dubioulsy reluctant agreement had it not been for the success of Industry Gothica's way of doing things. It has instilled confidence in me. I would have to simply say, :ditto to Scottley. (and no patric swayze comments here please. we are talking zombies in the ooc, not ghosts.)

and now for the zombie commet:

no comment.


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Those were along the lines I was thinking as well, Scotley.  If we count Leif's original suggestion as his vote, that's everyone except DeWarr - What do you say, David?



Yes, please so count my vote!  I's all fer it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 23, 2009)

Done, then. We'll continue on through the adventure, and assuming you survive until then I'll let y'all know when it's level up time.

Does Pathfinder require one to spend xp to craft magic items? If so I'd like to generate a work around that preserves game balance. I seem to recall them taking that out but I don't have time to look it up right now.

Is there anything else that costs experience that we might need to handle?


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Done, then. We'll continue on through the adventure, and assuming you survive until then I'll let y'all know when it's level up time.
> 
> Does Pathfinder require one to spend xp to craft magic items? If so I'd like to generate a work around that preserves game balance. I seem to recall them taking that out but I don't have time to look it up right now.
> 
> Is there anything else that costs experience that we might need to handle?



NO!  I know that crafting doesn't spend xp.  I believe that one of the impetuses (impeti?) behind the creation of Pathfinder was the elimination of the whole concept of 'spending' xp.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah that's one of the best thing about it. IMHO


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2009)

[sblock=Judge Ryan]So tell me -- how did you go about becoming a judge at LEB?  Is there a test involved?  How's it going for you so far?[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 24, 2009)

[sblock=Leif]
Well, you have to be willing to work for cheap (i.e. free) and have at least a passing knowledge of Eberron (stonegod is really the go to guy on the setting, my typical one is FR). stonegod decided to reboot LEB for 4e when there were 0 active games and no new prospects. I like 4e and wanted to help him get it off the ground, also I like being able to help out some of the newcomers. I sent stonegod a PM when everything was being worked out (the new charter there) and he said yes. 

Personally, I like it. I'm actually enjoying reviewing the character sheets and seeing the different PC's people put together. It's also nice to have a say in approving different proposals and stuff. If you like 4e and want to try a game above 1st level it's a pretty good option. There's less risk of DM disappearance as the Judge (me, gulp!) would step in if a DM abandoned mid-game.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2009)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=Leif]
> Well, you have to be willing to work for cheap (i.e. free) and have at least a passing knowledge of Eberron (stonegod is really the go to guy on the setting, my typical one is FR). stonegod decided to reboot LEB for 4e when there were 0 active games and no new prospects. I like 4e and wanted to help him get it off the ground, also I like being able to help out some of the newcomers. I sent stonegod a PM when everything was being worked out (the new charter there) and he said yes.
> 
> Personally, I like it. I'm actually enjoying reviewing the character sheets and seeing the different PC's people put together. It's also nice to have a say in approving different proposals and stuff. If you like 4e and want to try a game above 1st level it's a pretty good option. There's less risk of DM disappearance as the Judge (me, gulp!) would step in if a DM abandoned mid-game.
> [/sblock]



[sblock=renau1g]Apparently I do have the 4E Eberron Player's Guide on order through amazon.com, at least I think I saw a lisitng to that effect when I was reviewing my amazon account this morning.  I have a barely passable familiarity with 3.5E Eberron, on a good day, if no one asks me any hard questions about it.  As much as I understand the position of the Eberron-haters like Rhun, it truly is a very cool setting, and I like the darker tone very much.   I'll check my 'personal library' tonight (read -- big pile o' books) and see if I already have the 4E Eberron PG, or if something is truly hinky in the state of Denmark.  If so, I'll get my 'de-hink-inator' re-fueled and on the job.  (Of course, it may be on order and in transit, still, but if memory serves (dubious at best) I think I saw on amazon.com today that it had already been marked as delivered.)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 29, 2009)

ya know, there is something hinky about that word hinky.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2009)

For those of you who are not aware, I _love_ maps - love to look at 'em, love to make 'em. I _used_ to think I was a fair hand at cartography, but there's a fella named Jon Roberts who's work has taught me the errors in my thinking. I first ran across his work over on the Cartographer's Guild website. If you are a fan of maps at all, you should check this thread out! http://www.enworld.org/forum/art-ga...-maps-jon-roberts-map-thread.html#post4879227


----------



## Leif (Aug 5, 2009)

Ahhhh, his stuff is ok, I guess, if ya like that sort of thing.  Personally, I like your stuff better, Mowgli, but, hey, that's just me...

For DeWar:
hinkyhinkyhinkyhinkyhinkyhinkyhinkyhinkyhinkyhinkyhinkysh*thinkyhinkyhinkyhinky


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 5, 2009)

Leif said:


> Ahhhh, his stuff is ok, I guess, if ya like that sort of thing.  Personally, I like your stuff better, Mowgli, but, hey, that's just me...




I actually found the work to be, . . .  wow! . . .  exastential!



> For DeWar:
> hinkyhinkyhinkyhinkyhinkyhinkyhinkyhinkyhinkyhinkyhinkysh*thinkyhinkyhinkyhinky




 to leif


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes indeed, very cool maps. I can only hang my head when I compare my primitive excel maps to yours or his.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2009)

My copy of the Core Rules came in today! Just glanced over it for a few moments, inhaled the heady aroma, gazed in awe at the cover.

At first glance it appears as though character classes have changed very little (at least the ones you guys have chosen for this game). If that proves to hold true on deeper reading, I'll likely change to the core rules once I'm familiar with them. *DON'T TAKE THIS AS GOSPEL, THOUGH.* There's no huge hurry to come to a decision.

OK, I'm off to read!


----------



## Leif (Aug 11, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> My copy of the Core Rules came in today! Just glanced over it for a few moments, inhaled the heady aroma, gazed in awe at the cover.
> 
> At first glance it appears as though character classes have changed very little (at least the ones you guys have chosen for this game). If that proves to hold true on deeper reading, I'll likely change to the core rules once I'm familiar with them. *DON'T TAKE THIS AS GOSPEL, THOUGH.* There's no huge hurry to come to a decision.
> 
> OK, I'm off to read!



Danggit!  Something _else_ I have to buy!

**just visited Paizo.com***
Maybe it won't be so bad, after all.  The hardcopy is $49.00, but the .pdf will be available starting this Wednesday for only $9.99.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 11, 2009)

I am getting the pdf, personally.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2009)

Most stuff I just get as PDFs now-a-days. But for some things there's just nothing like the feel of a good old fashioned book (I'll be getting both versions of the Core Rules).  Also, I'm plenty old enough that I still maintain focus, organize incoming information and absorb material better with books than electronic documents.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 11, 2009)

Any book I'm planning on referencing often (like PHB's) I'll buy a physical copy. I struggle to use PDF's for home use. I use pdfs for the games I play here though.


----------



## Leif (Aug 11, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> My copy of the Core Rules came in today! Just glanced over it for a few moments, inhaled the heady aroma, gazed in awe at the cover.
> 
> At first glance it appears as though character classes have changed very little (at least the ones you guys have chosen for this game). If that proves to hold true on deeper reading, I'll likely change to the core rules once I'm familiar with them. *DON'T TAKE THIS AS GOSPEL, THOUGH.* There's no huge hurry to come to a decision.
> 
> OK, I'm off to read!






Mowgli said:


> Most stuff I just get as PDFs now-a-days. But for some things there's just nothing like the feel of a good old fashioned book (I'll be getting both versions of the Core Rules).  Also, I'm plenty old enough that I still maintain focus, organize incoming information and absorb material better with books than electronic documents.



As to the "heady aroma", etc. were you talking about a physical copy of the Beta, or did you already get in a hardcopy of the final release?  I thought you meant the final release at first, but the second message from which I quote above leads me to question that.  I've had hardcopy of the Beta for months now, and I pretty much loathe and despise the whole pdf thing, but I just don't know how eager I am to shell out $49.00 for a hardcopy of a book that's basicaly a re-issue of two books that I already own.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2009)

Leif said:


> As to the "heady aroma", etc. were you talking about a physical copy of the Beta, or did you already get in a hardcopy of the final release?  I thought you meant the final release at first, but the second message from which I quote above leads me to question that.  I've had hardcopy of the Beta for months now, and I pretty much loathe and despise the whole pdf thing, but I just don't know how eager I am to shell out $49.00 for a hardcopy of a book that's basicaly a re-issue of two books that I already own.




It's the final edition. But as an AP Subscriber I get 15% off, and as an RPG Subscriber I get the PDF free (so $42.50 for the hardcopy and the PDF). Not quite the best deal out there, but easy for me and I get my copies a few days in advance.

As far as typical use, I use the hardcopies for anything that's gonna require fairly significant time (e.g. character creation) but for quick rules questions it's hard to beat the searchability of a PDF.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2009)

After cursory reading of races, here a the changes that jumped out at me:

Players now choose their character's favored class without restriction - you just pick one. Half-elves get two.

Elves, half elves no longer passively detect secret doors.

Half orcs now add +2 to one ability score (like half elves).

Humans are no longer automatically proficient with a martial weapon.


It's possible some of these won't hold up to further reading - for example, favored classes aren't mentioned in the race descriptions (other than half-elf) so I originally thought they'd been removed.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 11, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> As far as typical use, I use the hardcopies for anything that's gonna require fairly significant time (e.g. character creation) but for quick rules questions it's hard to beat the searchability of a PDF.




This is why I really like the Character Builder from WOTC. It cuts character creation time down dramatically. Take Sunday this past week for example. My 3.5e game kind of sputtered out as I realized that the 3.5e ruleset wasn't doing it for my group. We had great time RP'ing for the first few sessions, but then when we came to battles, etc, the mechanics were just meh. So on Sunday my friend was over and my wife and I were enjoying some fine coffee with him when he asked if we could play tonight. (I had mentioned that I'd like him to try 4e previously). During the boys nap (2 hours) I had gone through all the different characters and races with him and my wife, rolled up PC's (we still use 3d6, but choose the order), picked out gear and powers, and printed off character sheets in readiness for the game that night. We played Sunday for a few hours after the boys went to bed for the night and then again last night he called us up and asked if we'd play again. The powers are all printed off in the character sheet, so no rulebook referencing, and the game flew by. In just over 1 hours last night we fought two battles, roleplayed through a skill challenge and did some rp'ing around the watch fire at night. 

All in all it works very well for us. (If anyone cares, I'm playing a Goliath Battle Cleric of Tempus, my wife's a Shifter Warden, and my friend's a human rogue)


----------



## Leif (Aug 11, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> After cursory reading of races, here a the changes that jumped out at me:
> 
> Players now choose their character's favored class without restriction - you just pick one. Half-elves get two.
> 
> ...



1  The Favored Class thing is really cool!  (Both aspects of it.)  

2  I find it something of a bummer that Elves cannot passively detect secret doors.  

3  I don't remember what Half-Orc's ability adjustments were before, but I'm thinking that  +2 str and -2 cha were probably part of it.  The new way is ok, I guess, but I like the old way, too.  The new way just makes it seem more of a "You're ok, I'm ok," touchy-feely, there are no bad guys kind of a deal, and that nauseates me a little.

4  I find it to be a MAJOR BUMMER that humans are no longer proficient with the one martial weapon of their choice, and I implore our Gracious and Kindhearted GM to house-rule that one back to Beta Status!

...And that's all I've got to say about THAT!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2009)

Leif said:


> 1  The Favored Class thing is really cool!  (Both aspects of it.)
> 
> 2  I find it something of a bummer that Elves cannot passively detect secret doors.
> 
> ...




If we go with the final rules set (looking more and more likely), I will not ask players to give back anything that you've already been playing with (Harnry's battle axe proficiency, Aodhán's domain powers (they've changed slightly with final ruleset), or Keeland's ability to passively detect secret doors).  

However, if after looking over the final rules set you decide you like the 'new' versions granted abilities better you may switch. But it's all or nothing - you can't pick bits of the Beta version and bits of the final release.

Does that sound fair to everyone?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2009)

I know what you mean about the ½ Orc part. They _did_ keep the Ferocity and the Intimidation bonuses with the ½ Orcs, and they're still between six and seven feet tall (usually with protruding canines and green or gray skin) so they ain't pretty.

I guess I would see it more as the moderating influence of human blood than the 'touchy feely' thing - like the human blood moderates (dilutes?) the elven in ½ Elves.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 11, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am getting the pdf, personally.






Mowgli said:


> Most stuff I just get as PDFs now-a-days. But for some things there's just nothing like the feel of a good old fashioned book (I'll be getting both versions of the Core Rules).  Also, I'm plenty old enough that I still maintain focus, organize incoming information and absorb material better with books than electronic documents.




my reason for getting a pdf over hard copy is one of economics,And that situation does not seem to be changing soon.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought you guys were printing off tons of $'s in Washington? When's that stuff going to flow down to you DeWar?


----------



## Leif (Aug 11, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I thought you guys were printing off tons of $'s in Washington? When's that stuff going to flow down to you DeWar?



Nah, see, the way it works with our Gracious Congressmen and Senators, they volunteer to carry that money back to their districts, but between speeding tickets, lunch, a night in a motel, and other assorted incidentals, none of the money ever actually makes it down to the people.  Gotta love democracy!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 11, 2009)

Here I thought by them doing that it trickled down to us poor schlubs. that is when the money's not being used to prop up failing business.... (It's ok we do that here in Canada too, we're also in the GM ownership group)


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Here I thought by them doing that it trickled down to us poor schlubs. that is when the money's not being used to prop up failing business.... (It's ok we do that here in Canada too, we're also in the GM ownership group)



At least we have a lame excuse.  How in the world did YOU guys get conned into that??


----------



## renau1g (Aug 12, 2009)

We're gullible Canucks. We listen to everything our American overlords allies tell us to do 

Hopefully you got all that bad rolling out of the way too Leif


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2009)

renau1g said:


> We're gullible Canucks. We listen to everything our American overlords allies tell us to do



yeah, whatever, man.  I'm not sure I'd be eager to admit that if I was you.


			
				renau1g4887075 said:
			
		

> Hopefully you got all that bad rolling out of the way too Leif



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh!  Dang it, Ryan, you just jinxed me again.   Now I'll be lucky to break 13 this whole week.  (Except for when I'm DMing!   I know some wizards who are in trouble now!)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 12, 2009)

Leif said:


> Nah, see, the way it works with our Gracious Congressmen and Senators, they volunteer to carry that money back to their districts, but between speeding tickets, lunch, a night in a motel, and other assorted incidentals, none of the money ever actually makes it down to the people.  Gotta love democracy!




other assorted incidentals can be read as a 'night at the strip club' then followed by a dozen roses to the wife and another dozen to their mistriss and then a single rose to their paige.


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, but the page often receives a diamond ring as well, to fully purchase absolute silence.  For many of these rascals, the page is a young boy, too.  Eeeeeeew!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 12, 2009)

there was a joke back in the early 80's:

[sblock=dangerous joke]
why don't congressmen use book marks?

they bend over pages.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2009)

Oooooh, that's a good one, DeWar!  And new to me, too!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2009)

Leif said:


> Danggit!  Something _else_ I have to buy!
> 
> **just visited Paizo.com***
> Maybe it won't be so bad, after all.  The hardcopy is $49.00, but the .pdf will be available starting this Wednesday for only $9.99.




Hey Leif (and others) the book is available through amazon for a much lower price:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Pathfinder-Roleplaying-Game-Core-Rulebook/dp/1601251505/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1250173281&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Pathfinder Roleplaying Game: Core Rulebook (9781601251503): Jason Bulmahn: Books[/ame]

It's due out on August 19th through them. It's also only a buck more in CDN dollars from Amazon.ca


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey, I got a few serious questions:

is any one else with hotmai having troubles?

and if so is what i read through google about a denile of service attack true?

and what is with all of thes denile of service attacks, anyway?

that is the third one on a major sight i have heard of so far.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2009)

Other than taking about 2 minutes for my authorization e-mail from the Pathfinder Database site to come through (which was probably more due to their traffic than to Hotmail difficulties) it's working fine for me.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 13, 2009)

I haver not been aboe to get on for two days now. it is frustrating !!! I need patience! and i need it NOW!!!


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Hey Leif (and others) the book is available through amazon for a much lower price:
> Amazon.com: Pathfinder Roleplaying Game: Core Rulebook (9781601251503): Jason Bulmahn: Books
> It's due out on August 19th through them. It's also only a buck more in CDN dollars from Amazon.ca



Thanks for the tip, David Ryan!  I have now pre-ordered Pathfinder RPG, Pathfinder Bestiary, and 4E Primal Power!

(Two Great neo-3.5 books and the 4E Druid/Barbarian special!)


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2009)

David? hehehe he's not Canadian...


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2009)

renau1g said:


> David? hehehe he's not Canadian...



Woops!  My bad, Ryan!!  Gosh, I didn't itend such a mortal insult as that!  I hope you can find it in your generous, Canadian heart to forgive me someday.  (David:  )

I got confused because it's been David who's been leading the charge for Pathfinder rpg, and you have been a 4E Champion, while 4E is anathema to David.

Anyway, y'all are both north of me, so all you yankees look kinda the same!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah, Pathfinder actually addresses most of the issues I had with 3.5e (mainly around spellcasters being archers for the first portion of their careers). If I hadn't already invested a few hundred dollars in 4e (and gotten addicted to their character builder software) I'd be more inclined to try Pathfinder, especially as I really respect Paizo and have loved their Dungeon/Dragon stuff in the past number of years.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yeah, Pathfinder actually addresses most of the issues I had with 3.5e (mainly around spellcasters being archers for the first portion of their careers). If I hadn't already invested a few hundred dollars in 4e (and gotten addicted to their character builder software) I'd be more inclined to try Pathfinder, especially as I really respect Paizo and have loved their Dungeon/Dragon stuff in the past number of years.




Doesn't running (at least) one game and playing in (at least) one more qualify as trying?

BTW, found another change in the final rules characters: Clerics are no longer proficient with heavy armor (without spending a feat, anyway).

And another: Spiked chain is no longer a reach weapon (still a tripping, disarming mo-fo, though).


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> If we go with the final rules set (looking more and more likely), I will not ask players to give back anything that you've already been playing with (Harnry's battle axe proficiency, Aodhán's domain powers (they've changed slightly with final ruleset), or Keeland's ability to passively detect secret doors).
> 
> However, if after looking over the final rules set you decide you like the 'new' versions granted abilities better you may switch. But it's all or nothing - you can't pick bits of the Beta version and bits of the final release.
> 
> Does that sound fair to everyone?



Sounds great to me!  Probably better than we deserve.  Well, better than DeWar deserves, anyway. 


Mowgli said:


> I know what you mean about the ½ Orc part. They _did_ keep the Ferocity and the Intimidation bonuses with the ½ Orcs, and they're still between six and seven feet tall (usually with protruding canines and green or gray skin) so they ain't pretty.
> 
> I guess I would see it more as the moderating influence of human blood than the 'touchy feely' thing - like the human blood moderates (dilutes?) the elven in ½ Elves.



I don't remember orcs being that tall!  I guess I'm still thinking of the 1E days, where orcs were 4-foot-tall 'pig boys.'


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Doesn't running (at least) one game and playing in (at least) one more qualify as trying?
> 
> BTW, found another change in the final rules characters: Clerics are no longer proficient with heavy armor (without spending a feat, anyway).




I s'pose it does. I meant in a RL setting, I just convinced wife/friend to switch over to 4e (I guess that means DeWar's next )


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I s'pose it does. I meant in a RL setting, I just convinced wife/friend to switch over to 4e (I guess that means DeWar's next )



Good luck with that.  Don't forget to pack a lunch!  (And some extra ammo.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2009)

For those still waiting, and for those who are fans of SRDs, the _official_ Paizo Pathfinder SRD is here.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm headed to internet deadland until sometime Sunday. I'll catch up then. Y'all have a great weekend!

(I think I still need Keeland's actions before posting again).


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2009)

Hope your trip is exquisite and wonderful.  (And inspiring, of course!)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2009)

Speaking of Character Builders . . .

Lone Wolf Development has one for multiple systems that gets _very_ good reviews from almost everyone that uses it. It's not free - you buy the program and get one game system of your choice, and then can buy add-ons for other systems as well. You can customize it for house rules, and there's an add on that will let you write add-ons for your own game systems as well.

There is a Pathfinder add-on released 08/12. I've read that it's useable but incomplete so far, but everyone expects it to be kept up to date just like all the others are.

All reviews I've read have been good, but rave reviews are for customer service and frequent updates to the system to keep up with developing games.

I don't have time before I leave for the lake (or before the planned departure time, anyway) but I'm gonna download the demo and see if it might be worth it for me to purchase.


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2009)

I dunno, man, I'm pretty leery of these things.  I do kinda like the DnD 4E character builder, but really, I prefer to know the rules well enough that I don't need the crutch of a character builder to do the work for me.  Really, it's just another way that Wizards, or whoever, is digging deeper into our pockets for  very little worthwhile work.  But, hey, knock yourself out!  I'll gladly let you use your character builder for me, as long as you don't ask me to make a monetary contribution towards its purchase.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2009)

That's one reason I made the Excel sheets - gotta know the rules (the character generation parts anyway) to get the sheet right. I generally prefer to do my own as well.

I was really trying to give Ryan more incentive to jump on the Pathfinder bandwagon.

I downloaded the demo (turns out it's actually the full version, with the save and print features disabled until you pay and activate it). It looks like a good one, and handled a quick re-creation of the one official PF Rules character I have in play right now with ease.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 15, 2009)

for someone who's gone you maintain a pretty active net presence 

As an aside, the main reason I love the character builder from WOTC as it allows me to have all the rules in one consolidated location. With a multitiude of books released already (2 PHB's, 3 power source books, 2 setting player guides, and a few dozen issues of dungeon/dragon) that's a lot of books to consult when making a new PC. This was part of my problem with 3e, the game got too bloated with sourcebooks. I was worried this would happen with 4e (and it has), but I always have them in one location so it's less of an issue. Anyways, thanks Mowgli! 

*phew long-winded post, sorry*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah, we were all set to leave yesterday evening (car packed and everything) when the air conditioner broke. We got the guy to come fix it, but it was too late to leave. Soon as the wife gets up and around this AM we're outta here.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2009)

That plethora of books is actually one of my biggest frustrations with both 3.5 _and_ 4e. I just can't keep up. In that regard, I have to say the WotC Character Builder is fantastic!

But as far as game preference - I'm in two 4E games now, and while I'm having a great deal of fun in both I can't seem to generate the love for it that I have for 3.5/PF. It just feels more like an exercise in tactics and strategy than a role playing experience. To be fair, that may be because I haven't ever played it table-top, but I can't seem to work past it.

I've got a healthy collection of the 4E books, and I've got the character builder, but when they raised the price on DDI after less than a year I chose to let my subscription lapse when my current time is up. So I'll be falling farther and farther behind the curve as far as new character options. And really, I wouldn't be able to keep up anyway. How many freaking books have they put out this past year anyway?! And no signs of slowing down.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 15, 2009)

They're pumping out a book each month or so...yeah a ton. 

I've found that I like the rules portion of the game better as I am a fan of tactical games (Final Fantasy Tactics and Shining Force 1 & 2 (sega genesis) are amongst my favourite games of all time. That being said we spent our entire session on Tuesday roleplaying the aftermath of the goblin raid on the PC's hometown. They helped organize a defense (even though by then it was too late), set a variety of traps to alarm them if the enemies tried to sneak in some other way. They went to city council and demanded to know what was going to be done to protect them (2 of them owned property in the city). Like you said, tabletops are great for RP'ing, and the group of people here and in Leif's wizard's game (oh wait, we're all the same aren't we ) do a great job of RP'ing back and forth even though the format isn't ideal.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh one other question Mowgli. Are we currently playing the Howl of the Carrion King adventure? Just curious as it won the EnNie for best adventure this year.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2009)

We are indeed playing Howl of the Carrion King - it's the first of six installments in the Legacy of Fire Adventure Path, and (though my GMing of it doesn't do it justice) the EnNie is well deserved!


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2009)

DeWar, I expect you've already seen this thread that I'm about to link to, but have the rest of you?

Pathfinder RPG Discussion - EN World D&D / RPG News


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2009)

Yup - been following it pretty closely.


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2009)

"And what have you learned, Grasshopper?" asked the Tumblebug.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2009)

A chance comment caused me to look further into the question of Elves and secret doors. There is no mention of passively detecting secret doors under the racial description of elves. The only reference I found is on pg 414 of the PDF, where it says:

"Elves have a chance to detect a secret door just by casually looking at an area."

That's enough for me to house-rule an ability that's been a staple of the class race blush: thanks, Leif ) since the game was written . . .


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2009)

Race, not class, but, yeah, more power to you! np, big guy.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey, Scott - need an action for Keeland so we can move on . . .


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2009)

Can't we just assume that Keeland uses his awesome arcane powers to fry all the little midget bad guys within, say, 3 miles?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2009)

Ya know, up 'till now I've been somewhat disdainful of those feats etc. that allow a second roll (for saves or whatever). But that second roll you guys are having to make is a pain in the buttocks! Of course, when it's a feat you usually have to take the second roll rather than choosing the best, and in this case you have to take the worse of the two, so it's not really a fair comparison.

If it helps, the AP specifically states (several times, in fact) that these guys are _supposed_ to be a pain in the arse and the PCs are _supposed_ to hate them, so I guess they're well designed.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes they truly are a bane to us, I hoped the +2 to ranged rolls would somewhat help, but the double rolls has a negative amount of probably around -4 to -5 to hit so it only halves their ability...

At least they didn't destroy my shield.... *phew*


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2009)

Well-designed or not, I LOATHE the little bast***s!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 18, 2009)

renau1g said:


> David? hehehe he's not Canadian...



yeah, I am from the nation of california. it is the granola state, land of the fruits, nuts and flakes. I am one of the nuts.

I have been out of country, but never to the north. nI have been to the alternate reality know as the arkansas demension, and even further south then that.



Leif said:


> Woops!  My bad, Ryan!!  Gosh, I didn't itend such a mortal insult as that!  I hope you can find it in your generous, Canadian heart to forgive me someday.  (David:  )



 you better hope you dont get an army of RCMP coming down to wreak holy vengence on for such an insult. that is pretty darn bad.



> I got confused because it's been David who's been leading the charge for Pathfinder rpg, and you have been a 4E Champion, while 4E is anathema to David.
> 
> Anyway, y'all are both north of me, so all you yankees look kinda the same!




that is wo wrong on so many levels...saying that a candian is as ugly as I...so very wrong.



renau1g said:


> Yeah, Pathfinder actually addresses most of the issues I had with 3.5e (mainly around spellcasters being archers for the first portion of their careers). If I hadn't already invested a few hundred dollars in 4e (and gotten addicted to their character builder software) I'd be more inclined to try Pathfinder, especially as I really respect Paizo and have loved their Dungeon/Dragon stuff in the past number of years.




ditto on all the great things said about pathfinder!



renau1g said:


> I s'pose it does. I meant in a RL setting, I just convinced wife/friend to switch over to 4e (I guess that means DeWar's next )






Leif said:


> Good luck with that.  Don't forget to pack a lunch!  (And some extra ammo.)




lots of extra ammo. and a couple of extra armies besides. then there is a glimmer of hope. like a dying spark on a cold dark mooless night during a heavy dwonpour.



Mowgli said:


> I'm headed to internet deadland until sometime Sunday. I'll catch up then. Y'all have a great weekend!
> 
> (I think I still need Keeland's actions before posting again).




have fun!



Leif said:


> I dunno, man, I'm pretty leery of these things.  I do kinda like the DnD 4E character builder, but really, I prefer to know the rules well enough that I don't need the crutch of a character builder to do the work for me.  Really, it's just another way that Wizards, or whoever, is digging deeper into our pockets for  very little worthwhile work.  But, hey, knock yourself out!  I'll gladly let you use your character builder for me, as long as you don't ask me to make a monetary contribution towards its purchase.




i too prefoer to simply know the rules. I learned my lesson back with the Core rules cd from 2ed and the expansion with players options.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 18, 2009)

Leif said:


> Well-designed or not, I LOATHE the little bast***s!



ditto and likewise.

but as for the pathfinder discussion threads, I actuyally have not been following. I have been trying to find more work/keep bloodsugers good/prepare for cateract surgery. just keeping an eye on the blood sugars alone has been nearly full time work.


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2009)

*A subtle note for DeWar and Scotley....*

David,

All kidding and BS aside, I hope that you do take good care of yourself and your diabetes issues.  The same goes for Scotley!  I don't know what I'd do without you guys, your absence would leave a huge, frayed, gaping, bleeding hole in my life.  So, da*****, TAKE CARE OF YOURSELVES!!  (Or I'll have to come and kill you!)  What in h*&^% was I thinking??  That almost made me sound nice!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 19, 2009)

Leif said:


> David,
> 
> All kidding and BS aside, I hope that you do take good care of yourself and your diabetes issues.  The same goes for Scotley!  I don't know what I'd do without you guys, your absence would leave a huge, frayed, gaping, bleeding hole in my life.  So, da*****, TAKE CARE OF YOURSELVES!!  (Or I'll have to come and kill you!)  What in h*&^% was I thinking??  That almost made me sound nice!




a lawyer being nice? is that even alowed on the level of phiscal science of the known universe? or would it have caused a rift that would destroy all that we know to be?

well, as for my blood sugar levels, they have been bet2ween 90 and 110, so that is considered perfect for me.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 20, 2009)

Actions for Keeland and Houwlou? Harnry actually hit one, and Aodhán had a good healing role this time . . .


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2009)

OOC: Crap I posted. I hope it didn't end up in the wrong thread. Sorry. 


Keeland begins to encourage the others to success. He moves about the chamber trying to make a difficult target, but still draw some fire from the others. As he moves he uses the power of his bardic music to draw greater effort from his companions and hopefully counter some of the Pugwumpi's unluck. 

[sblock=All]Inspire Courage (Su): A 1st-level bard can use his performance to inspire courage in his allies (including himself), bolstering them against fear and improving their combat abilities. To be affected, an ally must be able to perceive the bard's performance. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2009)

I've been approached by someone on OP with a request to join the group. Any objections to working a new player into the game? He's willing to play a Rogue.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 22, 2009)

a rogue! no problems with that here!


----------



## Leif (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey, two more legs for Houwlou to pee on is never a bad thing.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2009)

Works for me. One more target for Pugwumpi darts...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 23, 2009)

Leif said:


> Hey, two more legs for Houwlou to pee on is never a bad thing.






Scotley said:


> Works for me. One more target for Pugwumpi darts...




*shakes head in dis-belief*

you guys are both bad.


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2009)

Give it up, DeWar.  That white hat doesn't even come close to fitting on your big-a$$ head!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah I'm fine with someone being added.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2009)

Leif said:


> Give it up, DeWar.  That white hat doesn't even come close to fitting on your big-a$$ head!





white hat? sorry I am missing the refrence.


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> white hat? sorry I am missing the refrence.



to the DM:  I rest my case, Your Honor.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> white hat? sorry I am missing the refrence.




I believe he was insinuating that nobody was buying you as the good guy calling us bad...


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2009)

Scotley said:


> I believe he was insinuating that nobody was buying you as the good guy calling us bad...



 _Precisely!_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh. I see. I was having the trouble as the only white hat I was picturing was the white dunce hats worn by the KKK.

now if he had said halo...that would be another story all togeter.


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Oh. I see. I was having the trouble as the only white hat I was picturing was the white dunce hats worn by the KKK.
> 
> now if he had said halo...that would be another story all togeter.



Even I wouldn't go THAT far, DeWar!  I was thinking of the old cliche cowboy movies where the good guys wore white hats and the villains usually wore black hats. (Or feathers, I guess.....)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

ah, got it. nope. no white hat here!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm off the the lake with the family  - leaving this AM and returning tomorrow sometime. NPC my characters as needed!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 29, 2009)

So, does that mean we can have all the pugwampis fail their attacks and all of our make it? and we destroy them for ever?

after all the npc's and pc's are the dm' characters, right?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 29, 2009)

Excellent... pugwampis double move to stand next to Aodhan, fall prone as a free action. and proceed to let the PC's pound on them


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 29, 2009)

I like the way you think, excep add that they jump from the choir loft and take 2 dk damage, plut the fact they land on Harnrey's summoned caltrops as well.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 30, 2009)

Excellent... very well, make it so #2.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2009)

Ryan, you might be interested (in the future) in the Selective Channeling feat. It allows you to choose some creatures (up to your Charisma modifier) and NOT affect them with channeled positive energy (keeps you from healing _some_ of the bad guys, at least).


----------



## renau1g (Sep 1, 2009)

I like it. I was grasping for feats anyways so this looks like a solid for me.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 4, 2009)

Any ideas what you guys want to do next? You've got three Pugs up in the loft who (for now at least) appear to be content to sit tight. You've got the entire rest of the monastery to explore, with Pugs and who knows what else waiting for you . . .

(The pugs are only a small part of the critters and mysteries that await!)

You could go up after the Pugs, take on a few more rooms, or go back to the caravan and wait until morning (you've got maybe ½ to 1 hour before dark, though the largest part of the monastery is indoors so light will be dim at best.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 4, 2009)

Bah! light doesn't bother me  (I love dwarves for that).

I'd prefer we go after the throne-sitting pugs, rather than have them jump us from behind?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 4, 2009)

If they are in the choir loft, then maybe we can pull the loft down and amke thme come crashing down. then wonce the one sitting on the throne is dead, we place its head on a pike to warn away al the  other pugwapis in the area.

and keep in mind i am suggesting this _out of character_


----------



## Leif (Sep 4, 2009)

I agree.  We shouldn't suffer these little bastards to live, because if we do, they will (knowing Mowgli like I do) be a pain in our backsides from now on.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2009)

OOC: Have we found a way to get up there?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2009)

The ladder is still good, and only part of the choiry floor collapsed . . . so far . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 5, 2009)

is there a way to bring the loft down and hopefully damaging the pugwumpis within?

See engineering check in IC theread)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2009)

Headed back to the lake for Labor Day weekend. I'll be back mid-day Monday. Have an awesome holiday!

David, I'll try to get you an answer before we head out so y'all can post some actions while I'm gone if the inclination strikes!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 5, 2009)

*casts 'call inclination'*

unlike lightning, inclination _can_ strike twice, or even more!


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2009)

Clever Boy!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 6, 2009)

You like that, eh?

Hey leif, i wonder how many posts can we get in before mowgli gets back from the lake, getting his bear neccesities?


----------



## renau1g (Sep 6, 2009)

Maybe we can try to get this to 1k posts to make him set up OOC II thread


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2009)

here is my cotribution!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice try - you almost made it!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 7, 2009)

We almost got 1/2 way there. How was the lake?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2009)

It was awesome - thanks for asking! Weather's been very mild this summer. I think it got up to about 85 yesterday, with a nice breeze. My wife, daughter and I hung out with my brother and his wife, my mom and dad, and some old family friends. My youngest brother even made a rare appearance.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah it's been quite mild here. We broke a record for days in August under 30 C (86F), which was very enjoyable for me, especially when I got my electric bill. 

Glad to hear it was a good time, that's one thing I enjoy just relaxing at a cottage/out of the city with family/friends. (I'm actually spending time right now with my boys, we're all up together)

[sblock=boring children story]
We're transitioning to real beds from cribs as we were worken up on Friday to the sound of Jude attempting to crawl out of the crib and falling his dex check, falling to the hardwood below. He was fine, but that day we set-up their normal beds (the cribs convert to beds). This is night #3, #1 was horrible, yesterday was fine, today back to being bad.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 8, 2009)

An odd thing - I used to find boring kid stories, well, boring. Until I had one; now I love 'em!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 8, 2009)

Your child 'failing his dex check' reminds me of an earthquake i was in in early 1970's while living in Los Angeles. I was in a top bunk and the quake threw me off the bed to a concrete floor, 6 feet down.


----------



## Leif (Sep 8, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yeah it's been quite mild here. We broke a record for days in August under 30 C (86F), which was very enjoyable for me, especially when I got my electric bill.
> 
> Glad to hear it was a good time, that's one thing I enjoy just relaxing at a cottage/out of the city with family/friends. (I'm actually spending time right now with my boys, we're all up together)
> 
> ...



Ryan, you have twins, right?  Jude and ____?   And how do you KNOW it was jude that fell?  He could have changed clothes with his brother while you were asleep.   Are the horrible nights bad for both twins (which maked it so horrible for M&D), or do they take tuns having a horrible night every other night? (And so then they would only have one horrible night apiece every 4 nights.  If the second is the case, I applaud their ingenuity and efficiency!)

Suggestion for twin names -- Jude and The Dude!   [What was that movie where Jeff ___ played "The Dude"?  It had something to do with bowling, I think?]


Mowgli said:


> An odd thing - I used to find boring kid stories, well, boring. Until I had one; now I love 'em!



The thing is, I love 'em, too.  So I guess it has more to do with us getting old than you having kids?


Scott DeWar said:


> Your child 'failing his dex check' reminds me of an earthquake i was in in early 1970's while living in Los Angeles. I was in a top bunk and the quake threw me off the bed to a concrete floor, 6 feet down.



Ouch!  Yet another reason NOT to live in LA, as if anyone needed more than one....


----------



## renau1g (Sep 8, 2009)

Leif said:


> Ryan, you have twins, right?  Jude and ____?   And how do you KNOW it was jude that fell?  He could have changed clothes with his brother while you were asleep.   Are the horrible nights bad for both twins (which maked it so horrible for M&D), or do they take tuns having a horrible night every other night? (And so then they would only have one horrible night apiece every 4 nights.  If the second is the case, I applaud their ingenuity and efficiency!)
> 
> Suggestion for twin names -- Jude and The Dude!   [What was that movie where Jeff ___ played "The Dude"?  It had something to do with bowling, I think?]
> 
> ...




Jude & Jack are their names. Usually it's just one of them who gets up (thankfully not alternating nights any more, the frequency has dropped off dramatically) Last night was both of them though, and mom was sick so dad had the fun of being up from 1:30 to 5:00 am with them, then get up at 6:30 for work and to get them ready for their daycare. Thankfully, work is slow today.


----------



## Leif (Sep 8, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Jude & Jack are their names. Usually it's just one of them who gets up (thankfully not alternating nights any more, the frequency has dropped off dramatically) Last night was both of them though, and mom was sick so dad had the fun of being up from 1:30 to 5:00 am with them, then get up at 6:30 for work and to get them ready for their daycare. Thankfully, work is slow today.



Wow, man, I'll put you in for a medal!  1:30-5:00 is a SUPER-DUPER, POWER FUSS if there ever was one!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 8, 2009)

*Takes hat off and give Rena1g and his wife a bow*

Just remembeer: being sick is temporay and being a k8id is likewise temporary if they survive (that alone being a topic of endless discussion!)


----------



## Leif (Sep 8, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *Takes hat off and give Rena1g and his wife a bow*
> 
> Just remembeer: being sick is temporay and being a k8id is likewise temporary if they survive



Spoken Typed as one who misses the days of his kid(s)'s youth.  I knew you were old, DeWar, but you're not THAT old are ya??


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 8, 2009)

Leif said:


> Spoken Typed as one who misses the days of his kid(s)'s youth.  I knew you were old, DeWar, but you're not THAT old are ya??




Lets just say, first that there are ythose who thought Mathusala was my son, 

and second: When I say surviving childhood, I am talking about the phrase:" boy, I brought you into this world and I can take you out!'. this phrase usually is preceaded by some action by some unknown kid *ahem, quit pointing at me guys!* that would deserve some long and arderous death by torture.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 8, 2009)

Leif said:


> Wow, man, I'll put you in for a medal!  1:30-5:00 is a SUPER-DUPER, POWER FUSS if there ever was one!




Well last night they worked together well. Jude was up from 1:30 to 3-ish, Jack woke up from 3-ish to 5... They're like raptors, they work together. The best is seeing them gang up on my in-laws cat, one of them distract it while the other circles around from behind and grabs the cat by the tail... It's pure greatness... I need to get it on tape.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 8, 2009)

post it through the e-mail, if you can send video like that!


----------



## Leif (Sep 8, 2009)

Leif said:


> What was that movie where Jeff ___ played "The Dude"?



I remember now, Jeff BRIDGES!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 8, 2009)

What movie was it?

And by the way, Mowgli, I think I posted a question of how something can be used in a non traditional use of a magical effect in the IC thread.


----------



## Leif (Sep 8, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> What movie was it?



I can't remember the title!  I was counting on YOU to supply that tidbit of knowledge. 


Scott DeWar said:


> And by the way, Mowgli, I think I posted a question of how something can be used in a non traditional use of a magical effect in the IC thread.



HUH???  Does this make sense to anyone?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 8, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> What movie was it?
> 
> And by the way, Mowgli, I think I posted a question of how something can be used in a non traditional use of a magical effect in the IC thread.




If you're talking about what I _think_ you're talking about, I answered your question yesterday IC. If not, I'm not sure what question you're referring to.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2009)

i am very sorry, i looked for the past three days for this and for some reason I missed it. You have had the answer to my question since monday at 3ish? yikes!

once again, sorry for holding up the game all.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 9, 2009)

NP, David! We're not in a hurry.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 9, 2009)

Well as an update (and the fact that I wasn't posting at 3am this morning) last night was a better night for me & da boyz. Jude woke up briefly at midnight & Jack woke up at 6-ish, then promptly fell asleep until we walked into daycare. He even stayed asleep while I changed his diaper and clothes, it was funny.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2009)

Ryan: Guess he was too tired keeping dad awake to stay awake, eh?

to all: do you like my way of bring the pgs to you all?


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> to all: do you like my way of bring the pgs to you all?



Does "all" include me?  Am I supposed to know what you mean by "pgs" and how you "bring them to [us]"?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2009)

ok, pgs was pugs and i thought it was supposed to work. i will have to try, try again i guess.

act 1 scene 3 take 2 *clack!*


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> ok, pgs was pugs and i thought it was supposed to work. i will have to try, try again i guess.
> act 1 scene 3 take 2 *clack!*



Sorry, man, I should have known that.  Keep trying until you get it right!  'Cause Houwlou is NOT climbing up there after any Pugs.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2009)

Leif said:


> I can't remember the title!  I was counting on YOU to supply that tidbit of knowledge.




I'm guessing you're referring to 'The Big Lebowski', a Coen brothers take on film noir. A tenth anniversary release came out not long ago. A very strange movie that I recommend if you like dark comedy. Fair warning, the script may well hold the record for most frequent use of the f-word.


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2009)

Scotley said:


> I'm guessing you're referring to 'The Big Lebowski',



Yes!!  That's it!  Thanks, co-DM

I would never have thought of that one on my own.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 10, 2009)

Leif did you get my e-mail today?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 10, 2009)

Leif said:


> Sorry, man, I should have known that.  Keep trying until you get it right!  'Cause Houwlou is NOT climbing up there after any Pugs.




well this _is_ pathfinder where the cantrips are at will! so I can re-try to un-tie...

dang pugwumis causing me to mess up my typing!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> well this _is_ pathfinder where the cantrips are at will! so I can re-try to un-tie...
> 
> dang pugwumis causing me to mess up my typing!




Only liquid in your room: insulin and scotch . . . gon't go blaming the adorable litte Pugs for your typing! 

*"Dyslexics of the world, untie!"*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 10, 2009)

really! it was them! either that or global warming!!

I can honestly say I have had no scotch this month, possibly a whole month.


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> really! it was them! either that or global warming!!
> 
> I can honestly say I have had no scotch this month, possibly a whole month.



WELL THAT EXPLAINS IT THEN!!  You Poor Thing, You're THIRSTY!  Swig a good double shot and that will steady your nerves long enough to rip off a quality shot.  (Of course, you may die of liver poisoning then, but what do we care if you kill the monster first??  )



renau1g said:


> Leif did you get my e-mail today?



Yes?   I think?  About LEB, right?  I just answered it a little lwhile ago, if so.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2009)

Well I had to maintain a very good blood sugar number to prepare for my eye surgery, and I continue as such to maintain good healing of my eye. so far so good by the way.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 11, 2009)

Leif said:


> Yes?   I think?  About LEB, right?  I just answered it a little lwhile ago, if so.




Yup. Good stuff.


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yup. Good stuff.



I found the game thread yesterday and got a subscription started, but I don't think that I actually posted because I think that would have been a premature appearance of an Un-Introduced Dwarf, which is never a good thing.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 11, 2009)

Excellent, I held off to grant you time. I'll be updating shortly and you'll be there. I'll sblock you're info to date.


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Excellent, I held off to grant you time. I'll be updating shortly and you'll be there. I'll sblock you're info to date.



Ok, I hope?  I should be able to get fully up to speed this weekend (starting this evening, yay!), but feel free to hold off for a day or two just to be sure....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2009)

First, apologies for the delay. I've been working on learning a little about MapTool for doing my encounter maps - very cool program, and absolutely free! I'll get a post up this evening, whether there's a map with it or not!

Second, if you haven't visited the OP site lately there've been some updates. I added some color/texture to the character sheets and backgrounds. I also found the HTML tag that does the same thing as the 'code' tag here. On OP you use <pre> and </pre>.

So, I've made plain text sheets and stat blocks for each of the characters. There's a link to them (as well as the 'Player Notes' sheets) just above the fancy smantzy character sheet, and each of the sheets linked to has links to the other three for easy navigation. I included the ENWorld code in the stat blocks so you won't even have to edit them to copy/paste - just go the the sheet and copy it 'as is!' (If you want to add info to them that's fine, of course).

If you wouldn't mind too much, look over your plain text sheets and let me know what errors I made. Also, if you could fill in blanks where there are '??' (height/weight/age/etc. usually) it would be appreciated.

Note that the 'Stat Blocks' are baseline and do not reflect your current conditions, so if you'd make the necessary changes to those after you copy/paste them to your IC ENWorld posts that would be great as well!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 17, 2009)

I love maptools (I wish I was better at it, my maps are super basic).

I'll need to look over the sheet, been a bit busy this week (stupid work ), which is great considering I live in the worst unemployment area in Canada, 15.5% are unemployed...+ all the ppl that have had EI run out which aren't counted in the above. 

ANyways, you haven't gotten rid of us yet Mowgli, we're like a bad cold...you just can't shake us


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 17, 2009)

just checkin' in to say i am still alive.I have actually been eoing a bit of work lately, so I am gratefully takeing a slow day. that surgery has left me easily wiped out, for some reason.


----------



## Leif (Sep 18, 2009)

That's great news DeWar!  Happy to hear that you're no longer idle. 

And preeety cool stuff on OP, Mowgli!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you, sir . . . I'm getting closer to satisfied!


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2009)

Sounds good. I'm beat and going to call it a night, but I'll check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for using the Stat Block, Scott!

When you get a little time, don't forget to adjust his HP to 12/14 and strike through CLW and Sleep spells, please sir.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Thanks for using the Stat Block, Scott!
> 
> When you get a little time, don't forget to adjust his HP to 12/14 and strike through CLW and Sleep spells, please sir.




Yeah, I realized just after I posted that it wasn't current. I'll edit. I was going to just fix it next post. I like it. The OP site is coming along very well. Of course now that you've got the site set up so well you're going to have to start all over since I don't think we can beat the Pugwumpis at the rate we're going. At least Keeland can't.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 20, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Yeah, I realized just after I posted that it wasn't current. I'll edit. I was going to just fix it next post. I like it. The OP site is coming along very well. Of course now that you've got the site set up so well you're going to have to start all over since I don't think we can beat the Pugwumpis at the rate we're going. At least Keeland can't.




It's a frustrating one for sure. Just takes one hit to kill 'em on average (they're only 3 HP) but that Aura of Unluck makes 'em hard to hit . . . on the other hand, they do 1d2-4 damage (so only one point) and they don't have terrific bonuses TH either.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2009)

OOC: More frustrating than deadly, but as near as I can figure, Keeland has something like a 12% chance of getting a hit on any given round. If he does get said hit he can do three points or better 75% of the time so he should be able to drop one every 10 to 11 rounds if the dice are running average. If others can't do better this fight will be over some time after Christmas.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 20, 2009)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 20, 2009)

Nah - I'll bring it to a premature end before that happens. The Pugwampi's unluck isn't supposed to work against them, but we might find the ceiling falling in on them  before too much longer. This written as a minor nuisance and flavor encounter. Played table-top it would have been, too. But with the time frame of PbP - especially with a group of mature players with lots of other demands on their time - it does tend to drag.

It would actually be an awesome encounter to do face to face - lots of opportunities for unusual tactics with the upper/lower level encounter area, the joyful malevolence of the Pugs and their unluck aura. It just doesn't translate that well to the boards.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah I'm getting the sense that we could do some pretty cool things with the terrain. I don't intend my comments to indicate that I'm not having fun. The Pugwumpis are serving their purpose of making me hate them.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 20, 2009)

rar growl grum growl grar! I hate pugwumpis. roar growl sulk


----------



## renau1g (Sep 21, 2009)

They are teh worst...that and the stinky 4e troglodytes (with a -2 to attacks rolls because they smell bad)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 21, 2009)

I know a few people that fit that description.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 22, 2009)

IC post coming this evening (or so I say now . . . ).


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I know a few people that fit that description.



 [sniffing HIS OWN (YOU'RE SICK!) armpits surreptitiously]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 22, 2009)

He is sniffing armpits, and he is calling me sick? ugh!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 23, 2009)

Everyone does the sniff check from time to time...


----------



## Leif (Sep 24, 2009)

Hang on a sec, renau1g, I think you're forgetting about those who:

A- Just really don't care

and

B- Those who already know what the result will be and so wisely choose to not subject themselves to the punishment.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2009)

*gag cough chocke gag* this conversation is wayyy off topic, Me thinks


----------



## renau1g (Sep 24, 2009)

Yup...this hit the gutter pretty quick. 

So back on track. what are your favourite/least favourite things of pathfinder vs 3.xe?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 24, 2009)

While I like almost all of the changes, subtle and not so subtle, for me the best part of Pathfinder isn't a specific. The folks at Paizo did an excellent job of _refreshing_ one of my favorite pasttimes, breathing new life into it. It feels shiny and new, and I've got some of my old childlike sense of wonder when I read it. This is also true of the Golarion campaign setting - very exciting stuff!

That said, some specifics that stand out for me:

Each core race now has much to recommend it - at some point I'd actually like to play a character of every one of them because it should prove unique. This is especially true as I've gotten more into the Golarion campaign setting, where even more background and culture has become available to draw from.

Similarly, the overhaul the core classes got is fantastic! Every class is now eminently playable all the way through level 20. IMHO, this restores Prestige Classes to their rightful place - alternatives taken for flavor or a different experience rather than as a necessity to make starting in some of the core classes competitive at higher levels. Also, each of the core classes now has a very unique _feel_. The most blatant example of this last (for me) is the Sorcerer and her Bloodline powers, but every one of them has similar enhancements that could be cited.

Finally, the overhaul and simplification of the Skill System, eliminating the need for a calculator and an advanced mathmatics degree to correctly allocate skill points (especially for multi-classed characters with different Class Skills).

There's a lot of other stuff I like, and (obviously) very little I _don't_ like. And the stuff I don't like tends to be stuff I can easily house rule - as intended by the designers.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2009)

let me start with the easy part first ...



Mowgli said:


> There's a lot of other stuff I like, and (obviously) very little I _don't_ like. And the stuff I don't like tends to be stuff I can easily house rule - as intended by the designers.





as mowgli says, very little i don't like and what I do can easily be  house ruled. 

now the hard part: what I do like.

races in 3.5 felt like theywere made to make humans the outsiders. the 5th wheel  and the weakest. PFRPG has but a better balence to  the races since the first edition, which haas flaws of its own.

Classes of non core made the core clases feel like they were pase', old baggage. Now they have the feel of purpose. 'new and shiney' is what mowgli says, and accurately so. the effect of wizardly abilities gives them some of the high fantasy that one would expect, the skills of fighters are brought to a greater strength and the priest of doing an area effect of healing shows the power of their faith and their god. the scorcerer's ability to haave various roots for their power is a great and refreshing change. these are the things that i have noticed so far and if i were to read deepeer, I could probably write a short story sized list of things that are of the "I like" catagory of things.

David


----------



## renau1g (Sep 24, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> races in 3.5 felt like theywere made to make humans the outsiders. the 5th wheel  and the weakest. PFRPG has but a better balence to  the races since the first edition, which haas flaws of its own.




This actually irks me greatly about 4e (possibly one of my biggest peeves with the system). Humans get a +2 in one ability score, where every other race gets +2 to 2 scores. Other races get some cool ability (like elves: 1/fight reroll an attack roll), but humans get a bonus feat. Humans get an extra at-will power, but 90% of the time you'll use just 1. As most classes rely heavily on 2 ability scores the human is decent at everything, just not good at anything (they're like bards were in 3e). They are arguably one of the best as wizards though, the extra at-will is beneficial for them.

So every group is always a collection demi-humans (I feel like we're a travelling carnival or freak-show rather than adventuring party).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2009)

it is the emphasis at making non humans so great, that i choose to play human so much in my present years. in my earlier (1 e and 2 e playing) I seemed to always play non humans.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey, David! Cool that you're trying to put the emphasis in Aodhán's name - you do it by holding down the alt key while typing 0225 on the keypad.

(Thanks to Leif for cluing me in to those shortcuts!)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 3, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Hey, David! Cool that you're trying to put the emphasis in Aodhán's name - you do it by holding down the alt key while typing 0225 on the keypad.
> 
> (Thanks to Leif for cluing me in to those shortcuts!)




Ah...I was wondering how to do that!!


----------



## Leif (Oct 4, 2009)

Be sure that you use the calculator-type number pad on the right side of the keyboard when you enter codes like that!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 4, 2009)

so, not the numbers at the top, then? 

and where can one find other codes like that? 

should I just enter different codes and see what happens? 

are the simple decimal numbers or hexadecimal or octal?


----------



## renau1g (Oct 4, 2009)

Accent Marks and Diacriticals, Alt Number Combinations, alt num, alt key for a list


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks a lot! that is like so cool! I have been wondering about this for a long time.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 9, 2009)

Got a couple of things cooking for the room Houwlou and Keeland are poking into - might be a good idea for you to go on in, but I'm not sure how long it'll take me to get the details worked. Hopefully no more than a day or two, possibly by the end of today. But we are working at PbP speed, so you never know . . .


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Got a couple of things cooking for the room Houwlou and Keeland are poking into - might be a good idea for you to go on in, but I'm not sure how long it'll take me to get the details worked. Hopefully no more than a day or two, possibly by the end of today. But we are working at PbP speed, so you never know . . .




I'm back, so keep cooking...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2009)

bubble bubble toil and trouble....


----------



## renau1g (Oct 10, 2009)

Scotley said:


> I'm back, so keep cooking...




MMM....smells delicious...oh wait that's the pie being made for tomorrow....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2009)

and what kind of pie would that be?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 10, 2009)

Something traditional for Thanksgiving in Canada . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2009)

this weekend is canadian thanksgiving? Yikes! sorry I didn't see that!  happy thanksgiving to all you up-northerners in the 51 state of the united states canada, eh?!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 10, 2009)

I wouldn't have known either except Ryan clued me in earlier.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2009)

wow, I guess you are a privilaged character as he only told you. *sniff* I feel sooooo left out. * snif, whimper*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, we can't _all_ be special . . .


----------



## renau1g (Oct 10, 2009)

I did post a whole thread to it in the Talking the TAlk forum Dewar. You gotta keep your head up.


----------



## Leif (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey!  Dewar's head IS UP.  (Up his ass, that is!)  Just kidding David, I didn't know that furren holidays were going to be on the test, so I didn't study up on them, either.

Anyway, Happy Thanksgiving, Ryan.

And, back to the game, Houwlou really has no plans to go through the door, see IC post, unless he has to go rescue Keeland or something, which seems a distinct possibility.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 11, 2009)

No doubt Houwlou will be dragging his skinny elf butt out of the fire momentarily.

Happy Turkey Day renau1g!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 11, 2009)

Enjoy some sweet potato pie for me! and apple  and cherry and ...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow! the long awaited other person has shown himself!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 11, 2009)

Yep. My intention is to get two new people in at this point, but one of them apparently has a lot going on in RL right now and hasn't been very good about getting details to me. I'm probably going NPC him at this point and use my own descriptions, with the caveat that his description and personality will probably change abruptly once Frank takes him over - he keeps telling me he's interested, so I'll take him at his word . . .


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2009)

Scotley said:


> No doubt Houwlou will be dragging his skinny elf butt out of the fire momentarily.
> 
> Happy Turkey Day renau1g!



Hey, waitaminnnit!  This is Canada we're talking about.  Do they feast on turkeys for Thanksgiving, or are they just 'beaver munchers'?  I'M TALKING ABOUT THE AQUATIC MAMMAL!  GET YOUR MINDS OUT OF THE GUTTER!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 12, 2009)

and what is wrong with ... uh, never mind. granny friendly rule need to be observed here.


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2009)

Why, nothing.  If you're not saying what I _think_ you're not saying.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 13, 2009)

Paradigm shift: I hope all Kanadians had a great turkey day!


----------



## renau1g (Oct 13, 2009)

Had....? I still got 8 7 minutes of it... I should go celebrate and eat some pumpkin pie.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 13, 2009)

at the time of my reconing, you still had 1 hour and 8 minutes of it left.

Oh, wait, you are way over there on the distant east coast. sorrey dude. I shall eat a midnight dark milky way bar in condolances for the end of your holiday.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 15, 2009)

Dude, candy bar? At least it is dark chocolate. Let me put my 'do as say not as I do' tee shirt on. Now, we diabetics should be eating apples and bananas not candy bars. Or at least the sugar free kind. You have been chastised.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 15, 2009)

ok, But this morning I have had the sme thing for the whole week: Oat meal. Peach. Yogurt. some times you have to be a bit crazy and have some fun type anti-oxidents (Dark chokolet)


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2009)

Fair enough. I too find the need to break away from my daily oats occation.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2009)

besides, it was chocolet and dark at that! it just jumped into my moth! Er, really.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 16, 2009)

*Tsadok*

Hi guys!  Just wanted to give you a heads up with Tsadok.  He is a half orc but appears COMPLETELY human.  He is lost as far as "what he wants to be when he grows up".  He is a VERY devout servant of Sarenrae and has tried to serve in her service but failed which leads to his lost feeling.  He also feels as a half orc that he doesn't really fit into either race.   He takes Sarenrae's "everyone has some good in them view" to extreme and will not kill ever!  If he must die, it's her will.

Just wanted to give you the heads up on why he wont kill.  This is not to say he will not do harm, he fights with a sap to knock things out.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2009)

greets mleibrock! welcome to our merry band. Don't be suprised if the subject wanders a bit off of d and d in the ooc. it is all Leif's fauld. also, don't be suprised if you see a sudden influx of disscussion of any givin subject, such as 20 posts suddenly appering over the course of an hour or so, that too is Leif's fault. I blame hime because he hasn't posted the map in the wirtlestaff's wizard thread yet.


----------



## Leif (Oct 17, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> greets mleibrock! welcome to our merry band. Don't be suprised if the subject wanders a bit off of d and d in the ooc. it is all Leif's fauld. also, don't be suprised if you see a sudden influx of disscussion of any givin subject, such as 20 posts suddenly appering over the course of an hour or so, that too is Leif's fault. I blame hime because he hasn't posted the map in the wirtlestaff's wizard thread yet.



Hey!  Hold on there!  Ol', mleibrock or Mikey as I call him, is another of our home gang with me, Scotley, and Mowgli.  And, ml, I can assure you that any diffficulties that we EVER have are purely DeWar's fault!

I'm workin' on the Whirtlestaff's deal.  Really, I am!  Cool your jets there.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 17, 2009)

Ah but it is amazing what a gentile prod from a cattle zapper can accomplish.

As for this rubbish of it being my fault, well you Leif. So You can clearly see that it is truely all his fault.

(still waiting for that map old man!)


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 18, 2009)

*no posts*

I'll be out of town today and tomorrow and unable to post again until Tues.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2009)

OK, so prior to MikeL's post yesterday it's been almost two full weeks w/out an IC post. We gonna move on through the monastery, go back to Almah's camp for the night, or what?

Just for a refresher, you guys are tasked with clearing the monastery for use as a base of operations for the action against the town of Kelmarane, which you've contracted to make safe for Almah to re-establish an old trading settlement.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 30, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> OK, so prior to MikeL's post yesterday it's been almost two full weeks w/out an IC post. We gonna move on through the monastery, go back to Almah's camp for the night, or what?
> 
> Just for a refresher, you guys are tasked with clearing the monastery for use as a base of operations for the action against the town of Kelmarane, which you've contracted to make safe for Almah to re-establish an old trading settlement.




Not sure Tsadok would approve of using the monastery as a base of operations.  You may have to convince him that it is appropriate.

Also, thanks for the update, I really had no idea what was going on.


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2009)

Houwlou doesn't give a bloody rip about using a monastery for whatever purposes are desired.  He just wants to go and kill something else _immediately_


----------



## renau1g (Oct 30, 2009)

Pugs? 

Tobefair I think it slowed down while you werefinalizing Lakecon...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2009)

It did indeed! Just trying to get it going again.

Maybe a wandering monster attack? There's still a Pug left somewhere, by my count . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 30, 2009)

ugh, not a pug.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2009)

*Keeland*

Doh! Wrong thread.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 6, 2009)

Just need an initiative roll for Keeland - if it's not up by tomorrow AM I'll roll it and carry on.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 10, 2009)

Rounds seem to have gotten a little confused - to get things back on track let's say the Ankheg missed (it has initiative) and get an action for Keeland. I'll post a full round summary and then we'll be back to the Ankheg's action . . .


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 10, 2009)

*Tsadok*

Mikey, I'll get a post up tonight - I need time to review the grapple rules.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 10, 2009)

No hurry. For combats, if we can resolve one round a day I'm _extremely_ happy but even that's a little ambitious given everyone's busy schedule these days.

Hope you guys start getting some better rolls - even without the Pug's Unluck IC's not being good to you this fight!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 10, 2009)

For those confused by my incredibly poor management of round order, the Ankheg missed, the party had mixed success, then the Ankheg hit.

Party's up!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 11, 2009)

Calling all Bronagh's Bees - your potential recruit desperately needs your help! He's about to be dragged bass-ackwards into an Ankheg nest!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 11, 2009)

Up to Keeland and Harnry now . . .

I know Mikey's anxious about the fate of his new character, so if we haven't heard from them by this evening I'll try to get a post up for them and keep our new momentum going!


----------



## renau1g (Nov 11, 2009)

Poor Mikey, we knew him so little before he was dragged to be eaten and digested by a bug...


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 11, 2009)

Woa!  Hold your horses, oh mighty and ruthless GM!  Let's not hasten Tsadok's death... I can wait for the other two while I create a virus for EN world to crash their servers so we can start this quarrel over and this time, we can run!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2009)

OK, OK . . . at Lucky's urging (and under duress from his shockingly violent threats) I'll give it to sometime today before rolling for Keeland and Harnry and moving it forward.

I don't really like to do that anyway, I just _really_ want to keep things moving along.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 12, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> OK, OK . . . at Lucky's urging (and under duress from his shockingly violent threats) I'll give it to sometime today before rolling for Keeland and Harnry and moving it forward.
> 
> I don't really like to do that anyway, I just _really_ want to keep things moving along.






Thanks Mikey!


----------



## renau1g (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey speaking of Harnry, anyone heard from DeWar lately? He's been pretty quiet, which isn't like him. He hasn't even been online since the 10th.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2009)

I was actually thinking that same thing this morning - unusual for even a day to go by without 5 or 10 posts from him . . .

I'll shoot him an e-mail.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah the OOC threads have had significantly less traffic with him gone (and Leif less chatty )


----------



## Leif (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey!  I'm no "less chatty"!  Just had my plate filled to overflowing with RL issues of late.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 14, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I was actually thinking that same thing this morning - unusual for even a day to go by without 5 or 10 posts from him . . .
> 
> I'll shoot him an e-mail.






renau1g said:


> Yeah the OOC threads have had significantly less traffic with him gone (and Leif less chatty )



 I would say 'bite me' but we are in the middle of a combat with an ankeheg right now and that is not a good idea.

I have had actual work as of late. it has slowed down angain and i am expecting to start a table top game and will be at th coffee shop a lot over the weekend so i will be checking often.

so there.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 15, 2009)

OK, I've come to a decision regarding rule sets. Any powers/abilities you guys have from the Beta set will still be allowed. However damage, uses/day, etc. will be as per Core Rules.

Likewise, any spells already in your books/previously approved you will continue to be able to use.

New feats and abilities (e.g. from level progression) will be as per Core Rules. 

*Spells*
Spells from sources other than Core will be allowed after careful review.

Kindly spare me some work and compare your current spell lists to the Core Rules. Any that are not there, please e-mail me the spell and any sources you've used for them.

Please don't forget to do the same for spells you select in the future, and don't list them/use them until I've given the go ahead.

Sorry to be such a pain, but the sheer volume of spell sources available combined with my limited time and inclination to keep up with all the 'latest and greatest' makes spells an area of concern for me.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 15, 2009)

I am glad I play a fighter!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2009)

Mowgli, your beta to final version rules seem quite fair to me. Of course the bard didn't change much that I can tell. I don't ever expect to have enough spells to need ones beyond the core. 

On a related note, has anyone checked out the new test classes yet? 

http://paizo.com/store/downloads/pathfinder/pathfinderRPG/v5748btpy8bcj

I downloaded them and hope to read them later this evening.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2009)

I've also downloaded them but haven't read them.

There's a thread in the Pathfinder Forum here on ENWorld with some early comments that are pretty interesting. Don't have the link handy, but it's easy to find.


----------



## Leif (Nov 16, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> OK, I've come to a decision regarding rule sets. Any powers/abilities you guys have from the Beta set will still be allowed. However damage, uses/day, etc. will be as per Core Rules.
> 
> Likewise, any spells already in your books/previously approved you will continue to be able to use.
> 
> ...






Scott DeWar said:


> I am glad I play a fighter!



DeWar, our Ranger shares your feelings on the matter!   (His spells are quite a good little piece into our future, so he'll be all core in that respect.  )


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am glad I play a fighter!






Leif said:


> DeWar, our Ranger shares your feelings on the matter!   (His spells are quite a good little piece into our future, so he'll be all core in that respect.  )




I'm hoping DeWar's joking - else he's just plain ol' lost his mind . . .

And again, I'm not saying spells from other sources will be rejected (though it's _possible_) - just that I don't have time to look 'em all up.


----------



## Leif (Nov 16, 2009)

I've also just downloaded the two new freebies from Paizo!  Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 16, 2009)

*New classes*

I really like that oracle - sounds like Allanon to me!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 17, 2009)

roflmfaogarb!

For some reason I was thinking or Vernon in Renalt's game!
No I have not lowt my mind completely. Just mostly.

Okies. will look over Harnrey tomarrow and make sure he is properly updated. I know that his level one power and his cantrips that were all as needed are now limited to  a finite number. I wilol  look them up later. I have a bit of a glucose headache right now and still a bunch of threads to read.


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2009)

Pathfinder wizards no longer cast cantrips at will??  Horrors!  That was one of the things that I liked most about Pathfinder.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2009)

All of the spellcasting classes that get cantrips/orisons/etc. still cast them at will. It's the things like the sorcerer bloodline powers and cleric domain powers that are more limited. Most of them took a hit in damage, and I think all of them are now 1+(modifying ability bonus)/day.


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh, ok, gotcha!  Incidentally, do Pathfinder Bards get 0 level spells?  I should probably just look that up, I guess.....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2009)

PF Bards don't get 0 level spells.

Let's keep the game movin' along!

Potential actions are to search the chapel for Pugwampi treasure, continue sweeping the monastery, or return to the caravan for rest. It's possible there are other choices as well  . . .


----------



## renau1g (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm fer thinkin' (whoops still in character) that we go rest. Aodhan is out of spells and healing resources, one more battle could be pretty tough.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 17, 2009)

rest may be a good idea. i would not want to fight that ankheg right now if it were to pop back up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, OK. If you guys want to just head on back to Almah's, I'll go about making arrangements for the +5 Axe of Pugwampi Slaying you left under the collapsed roof of the chapel to be taken by the band of Baboons nesting a few rooms over . . .


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2009)

Not so fast, Mr. Mowgli, sir!  Houwlou has yet to properly motivate these pantywastes!


----------



## renau1g (Nov 18, 2009)

And here I thought dwarves were supposed to be the greedy ones


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 18, 2009)

For _all_ you greedy mercenary types I'll endeavor to keep a swag list in the OP Wiki to save you guys the trouble. I don't have it set up yet, so don't go looking for it - I'll try to get it up sometime today and I'll let you know when it's available and provide you with a link in my sig.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 19, 2009)

OK, swag list is up, and the link is now in my sig. You guys want to do anything here with what you've found, or take it back to the caravan and examine it there?


----------



## Leif (Nov 19, 2009)

renau1g said:


> And here I thought dwarves were supposed to be the greedy ones



Ok by me, DwarfMan!  But GET WITH IT, then!


Mowgli said:


> OK, swag list is up, and the link is now in my sig. You guys want to do anything here with what you've found, or take it back to the caravan and examine it there?



Houwlou has no real preference, but he is getting a bit thirsty, you know....


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 19, 2009)

*Tiny Box*

Tsadok would like to give the tiny box to his good friend Radoon!


----------



## renau1g (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey sorry for the slow posting rate, work's crazy right now. I've billed out the most hours in the region this fiscal year and am 25% ahead of where I thought I'd be right now (1/2 way through the year). 
It's great professionally, sucks from a free time perspective. Working late and weekends is getting old...


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Hey sorry for the slow posting rate, work's crazy right now. I've billed out the most hours in the region this fiscal year and am 25% ahead of where I thought I'd be right now (1/2 way through the year).
> It's great professionally, sucks from a free time perspective. Working late and weekends is getting old...



I'll forgive you, no problem.  MOWGLI, though...ehhh....probably not so much!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't listen to Leif . . . it's all good. RL comes first of course!

Seems like we're getting back on track a little, though.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 22, 2009)

I am picking up a hair, work wise, finally. That shouldn't tax my game time at all. what is taxing is preparing for the table top game. wow, so many questions to consider!


----------



## Leif (Nov 22, 2009)

That's good news!  Keep after it, DeWar.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 23, 2009)

Not sure if y'all are aware of PF rules for appraisal/etc. in regards to magic items.

Appraise skill will allow you to determine if an item is magical with a high enough check, but won't allow you to determine properties. For that you want Spellcraft, in combination with Detect Magic (which both Keeland and Harnry can cast at will). Of course, Detect Magic allows determination of whether or not an item has a magical aura without even a success roll . . .

Or you might all know this, and have just been waiting to get back to your wagon to try it - I don't know!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2009)

*Keeland*

OOC: The Bard will give it a try. Somebody refresh my memory. How many things besides the alter should we try to identify?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 23, 2009)

Items
Tiny Breastplate
Tiny Warhammer
Phylactery (Tiny Box on a String)
Ring


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 25, 2009)

I knew about the appraisal thing beta, but was not sure if it stayed that way in final. also, Harnrey does not have that cantrip prepared today.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 28, 2009)

The group work for/are members of Bronagh's Bees, a mercenary company based in Saor Gabhaltas. They are a 'Special Forces' unit in that company. Almah contracted with the Bees to provide a force to help her clear the old trading center/town/whatever called Kelmarane. The group is the unit Bronagh sent.

Details of the contract are posted early on in the IC thread - it was negotiated by the group on behalf of the Bees.

They are currently clearing the abandoned monastery of hostiles so that it can be used as a staging area for their assault - or whatever it turns out to be - on Kelmarane.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 30, 2009)

*clarity*



Mowgli said:


> The group work for/are members of Bronagh's Bees, a mercenary company based in Saor Gabhaltas. They are a 'Special Forces' unit in that company. Almah contracted with the Bees to provide a force to help her clear the old trading center/town/whatever called Kelmarane. The group is the unit Bronagh sent.
> 
> Details of the contract are posted early on in the IC thread - it was negotiated by the group on behalf of the Bees.
> 
> They are currently clearing the abandoned monastery of hostiles so that it can be used as a staging area for their assault - or whatever it turns out to be - on Kelmarane.




So we (this group) work for Bronagh directly?  Is Almah's group just a group that is also working for Bronagh?  We have nothing to do with Almah other than happen to be working on the same project?


----------



## renau1g (Nov 30, 2009)

We were hired by her group. We work for a merc company, she hired them, we were the group sent out.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 30, 2009)

*Thank you*



renau1g said:


> We were hired by her group. We work for a merc company, she hired them, we were the group sent out.




Thanks, confusing coming in late.  So we were subcontracted by Almah who is employed by Bronagh?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 1, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> Thanks, confusing coming in late.  So we were subcontracted by Almah who is employed by Bronagh?




Nope. Bronagh is the owner/operator/commander in chief of the mercenary company to which the Keeland, Harnry, Houwlou and Aodhán belong (they work for Bronagh, and are considered a 'special forces' unit).

Almah contacted Bronagh with a desire to hire protection/recon/muscle for her caravan. Bronagh accepted the hire and dispatched this group to negotiate the particulars of the contract and fulfill it.

If Tsadok joins the group he'll be part of a special forces unit working for Bronagh. Almah is currently Bronagh's customer (and thus the group's customer).

Of course, just to do a little metagaming, if you don't join the group I'm not sure how we'll make you a continuing part of the adventures . . . not saying it couldn't be done, just that I'm not sure how it would work.


----------



## Leif (Dec 1, 2009)

OOC:  Plus, Mikey, if you don't join our merry little band of mercenaries, you surely won't be invited to our Christmas party!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 1, 2009)

[sneak attack] be nice leif ... even though you are a lawyer. [/sneak attack]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 1, 2009)

Somebody's getting coal from secret santa at that party...


----------



## Leif (Dec 2, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sneak attack] be nice leif [/sneak attack]



You know, I tried that once.  Didn't particularly care for it.  No fun at all...


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 2, 2009)

*funny guys*

Nice posts...made me laugh.  Thanks Mikey for the clarification.  Of course I'll join silly rabbit.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 2, 2009)

Leif said:


> You know, I tried that once.  Didn't particularly care for it.  No fun at all...




What, sneak attacking your self, or being nice to your self?



mleibrock said:


> Nice posts...made me laugh.  Thanks Mikey for the clarification.  Of course I'll join silly rabbit.




silly rabbi, kicks are for trids!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 3, 2009)

Okay gentlemen, I have just discovered a new treat for LakeCon2010. I'm thinking that this year we had sides of beef passed off as steaks, excellent coffee, fine wine, awesome ninjabread cookies and some pretty good breakfast if I do say so myself. That's a damn tough act to follow. How can next year not be a letdown? I have the solution to the problem siting in my kitchen: 

Chocolate Bacon Cupcakes with Caramel Buttercream - Scrumptious Photography

That's not a typo. Having just spent 3.5 hours in the mad scientist lab kitchen making and sampling them I can safely say they are up to the high standards set at LakeCon this year. Dark Chocolatey goodness meets salty smokeyness in the sort of match up rarely seen this far from heaven. A half pound of premium bacon, *seven* sticks of real butter, three and a half cups of sugar, two big bars of dark chocolate and 14 eggs along with some other ingredients were required to produce this concoction. 

I humbly submit this as a suggestion for next year. 

Oh, and hey Rhun, I also tried some Sweet Tea Vodka after seeing it at the package store during LakeCon. That too should be on the list for next year.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 3, 2009)

how's your blood sugar scott? *snicker*


----------



## Scotley (Dec 3, 2009)

I was feeling a little dizzy last night. I'm pretty sure that bacon and butter naturally lower blood sugar. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> What, sneak attacking your self, or being nice to your self?



This comment does NOT merit a response! 



Scotley said:


> I was feeling a little dizzy last night. I'm pretty sure that bacon and butter naturally lower blood sugar. Yeah, that's it.



Wasn't there an article in "Men's Health" about that?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 4, 2009)

Scotley said:


> I was feeling a little dizzy last night. I'm pretty sure that bacon and butter naturally lower blood sugar. Yeah, that's it.




Butter is a neccessaary ingediant for sated' mushrooms and onions. margerine just doesn't quite do the trick. (does even better with sea salt, fresh gorund pepper and red wine!)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd recommend you identify the magic stuff first. It may or may not prove useful, but you won't know until you take the time . . .


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2009)

Harnrey, Keeland, Aodhan?  Sounds like you're up!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 4, 2009)

what? are we supposed to howl at the moon too? Harnrey has no detect magic at this time to use. that is why I keep mentioning *-sleeeeep-*


----------



## renau1g (Dec 4, 2009)

Aodhan's taking a nap too.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2009)

*Level up!*

Contratulations! You now have enough exp for level two - please level up and post your changes here!


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 6, 2009)

every character?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2009)

Yup - WAY easier for me to keep up with that way. 

Roll your HP on IC (if it's up, I haven't checked). If it's not up, roll 'em yourself on your honor . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2009)

Any classes/options/etc. in the Core RPG or any other Pathfinder publications actually put out by Paizo (no third party publications allowed).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 6, 2009)

so, we are to be using core final rules now, right?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 6, 2009)

hit points for second level (1d8=5)+3 con

Okay, +1 to bab, reflex and will saves
add versatile performance meaning Keeland can substitute perform skill for certain other skills Perform-Sing is chosen at 2nd.
add well versed--the bard gains a +4 bonus on saving  throws made against bardic performance, sonic, and  language-dependent effects. 
Can cast one more spell per day and add Prestidigitation and Summon Monster1
Add skill ranks in Perform sing, Perform dance, Perform-string, craft bow, appraise, perception, spellcraft and stealth


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> so, we are to be using core final rules now, right?




Kee-rect! If you have supplements (Companion or Chronicles products mainly) you could use stuff from them, and if you want a region specific feat or weapon (or other ability) from somewhere other than Katapesh we'll just need to work out a back story for it.



Scotley said:


> hit points for second level (1d8=5)+3 con
> 
> Okay, +1 to bab, reflex and will saves
> add versatile performance meaning Keeland can substitute perform skill for certain other skills Perform-Sing is chosen at 2nd.
> ...




Thank you, sir! I'll get that stuff added in.

If y'all will just let me know what class you're leveling in (I figure it'll be your base class for right now at least, but it's up to you) I can get all the stuff that comes standard. I for sure need the stuff that involves choices. If you want to add the stuff to the plain text versions of your OP sheets feel free - it's really straightforward. For that matter, if you want to poke around and figure out how to add it to your OP face sheets that's cool too. But I'm happy to save you the trouble and do it as well.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2009)

Spent some time reviewing the adventure while we were on the way to the Lake - I'm pretty excited about what's in store. We're moving more into the meat of stuff now.


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2009)

Houwlou got weak hp for 2nd level, but, oh well.
d10+1 for 2nd level = hp for second level, yay! (1d10+1=4)

Houwlou also gets a bonus feat for Combat Style, for which he selects Two-Weapon Fighting (now he will customarily use longsword and dagger, or can he use two longswords?)

He gets 9 skill points(!)  he'll put them on:
Appraise 1 pt
Handle Animal 2 pts
Know(nautre) 2 pts
Perception 2 pts
and
Profession (guide) 2 pts.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 7, 2009)

Leif said:


> Houwlou got weak hp for 2nd level, but, oh well.
> d10+1 for 2nd level = hp for second level, yay! (1d10+1=4)
> 
> Houwlou also gets a bonus feat for Combat Style, for which he selects Two-Weapon Fighting (now he will customarily use longsword and dagger, or can he use two longswords?)
> ...




Sorry about the HP roll 

Nothing keeping him from using two longswords, but since his off-hand weapon will not be light he'll be at -4/attack rather than -2.

Gotta spread the skill points out, though - only one rank/HD in any give skill, and he's already got a rank in HA, K(N), Per, and Prof (Guide). So you've got four more skill points to distribute.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 7, 2009)

*Favored Class Bonus!*

You guys don't forget that each time you take a level in your favored class (which for everyone - including Keeland* - is your current class) you get _either_ +1 HP _or_ +1 Skill Point!

*Scott, under the final rules Keeland may choose a favored class from the entire list - you are no longer bound to the two choices from the Beta edition. I'm assuming you'll take Bard, but you're surely not locked in to that.


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2009)

Houwlou will  take the extra hp for 2nd level, so that makes his total additional hp 5.  (not too shabby, I suppose!) 

About the 2-weapon thingy -- he already has 2 daggers, but only one longsword, so until he can get another one, he'll just use a dagger in his off-hand.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 7, 2009)

I'll stick with Bard as the favored class and take the hit point this time. Thanks!


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2009)

Houwlou also gets another +1 to his Fort save and +1 to his Ref save.

For spreading the skills around, put the extra four points on
Spellcraft
Survival
Stealth, and
Sense Motive
that's in addition to Handle Animal, Knowledge (Nature), Perception, and Profession (Guide)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 7, 2009)

Leif said:


> Houwlou will  take the extra hp for 2nd level, so that makes his total additional hp 5.  (not too shabby, I suppose!)
> 
> About the 2-weapon thingy -- he already has 2 daggers, but only one longsword, so until he can get another one, he'll just use a dagger in his off-hand.





Leif said:


> Houwlou also gets another +1 to his Fort save and +1 to his Ref save.
> 
> For spreading the skills around, put the extra four points on
> Spellcraft
> ...




Gotcha, and . . . 



Scotley said:


> I'll stick with Bard as the favored class and take the hit point this time. Thanks!




gotcha!

I've been tinkering with the OP site some tonight - I'll get the changes on your sheets prob'ly tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 7, 2009)

remember that acid dart (and 0 level spells?) are 3+int mod times per day. that would be 7 times per day for H. Dresxtin when toying with OP.

Also, Arcane bonded item can only be magiced as per having the actual feat (craft wand: level 5)

HP:
1d6=6 +3 (con) = 9

wizard level at 2
bab +1
will +1

skill points 2 (base) + 1 (fav class) +1 (race) +4 (int) = 8
 Appraise , Spellcraft,  Knowledge (Arcana),  Knowledge (Dungeoneering),  Knowledge (Engineering),  Knowledge (Geography), Craft: weaponsmithing and Profession: soldier

Acid dart damage is at 1d6 + 1
Summoner's charm is +1 round / casting

spells gained in book:
Hail of Stone, Animate Rope

Spells Memorized: (+1 cantrip and +1 level one )
0: Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Launch Bolt, Prestidigitation
1st: Hail of Stone, Orb of Fire (lesser), Magic Missle


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 7, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> remember that acid dart (and 0 level spells?) are 3+int mod times per day. that would be 7 times per day for H. Dresxtin when toying with OP.
> 
> HP:
> 1d6=6 +3 (con) = 9




I shall, thanks! Lemme know when you get your new spells and skills picked.


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> remember that acid dart (and 0 level spells?) are 3+int mod times per day. that would be 7 times per day for H. Dresxtin when toying with OP.
> 
> HP:
> 1d6=6 +3 (con) = 9



Looks like our wizard has higher hp than our ranger.  Harnrey is officially "promoted" to Front-Line duty!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 7, 2009)

how many Hp total does Howie, the big bad wolf have?


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 7, 2009)

*Tsadok*

I'll work on updating Tsadok tonight


----------



## renau1g (Dec 7, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Contratulations! You now have enough exp for level two - please level up and post your changes here!




Wow I don't look for 1 day and there's tons of posts... I'll need to level up ol' Aodhan now. 

p.s. what class is Tsadok?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 7, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I shall, thanks! Lemme know when you get your new spells and skills picked.




i have every thing and as per pf final rules (SRD) one of the two spess is of his school of specialty: Conjurer
Skills are updated as well. they are all in the above post



renau1g said:


> Wow I don't look for 1 day and there's tons of posts... I'll need to level up ol' Aodhan now.
> 
> p.s. what class is Tsadok?




now you see what it is like for me when Rhun and Leif get to chatting! and I think Mleibrok (lucky) is a trapsmith/locksmith.

one more thing: Mowgli, I cannot find it for some reason, but is there an ability of the bonded item that allows the casting of any spell in the spell book, momorized or not, through the bonded item, once per day?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 7, 2009)

renau1g said:


> p.s. what class is Tsadok?






Scott DeWar said:


> I think MLiebrock (lucky) is a trapsmith/locksmith




He's a Rogue, but very non-combat oriented. Uses only a sap and has a fairly strong code against killing (got a lot of Sarenrae's mercy and not much of her practicality ). But he should be a bang-up trap/lock smith in a few levels, and a good source for some group conflict . . . er, I mean roleplay!


----------



## renau1g (Dec 7, 2009)

1d8+3=10 

Not bad... not bad at all, that'll be 29 hp for the good ol' cleric (which he needs now without his shield ), this includes the +1 favoured class bonus.

4 skill points - Heal, Sense Motive, Diplomacy, Know(religion), 1 more first level spell (after our rest I'll re-pick spells) & a +1 to Fort/Will.

Will it be possible to buy a shield off of our customer?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 7, 2009)

I would have replaced my shattered battle ax, but that was taken off of the human class  features ne martial weapon with the final. ~-*sigh*-~


----------



## Leif (Dec 8, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> how many Hp total does Howie, the big bad wolf have?



15 or 16 at second level, I think?  Help, Mowgli?
Sorry, I had it wrong!  Houwlou had 21 hp at first level, so 5 more for L2 brings his total to 26.  That's not nearly as bad as I was thinking....in fact, It's almost decent!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 8, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Will it be possible to buy a shield off of our customer?




Never hurts to ask  . . . 



Scott DeWar said:


> I would have replaced my shattered battle ax, but that was taken off of the human class  features ne martial weapon with the final. ~-*sigh*-~




You built him with that as a fairly major component, so it goes in the list of things carried over from Beta. So if Harnry wants to go with Aodhán to ask Almah to sell him another axe feel free!



Leif said:


> 15 or 16 at second level, I think?  Help, Mowgli?
> Sorry, I had it wrong!  Houwlou had 21 hp at first level, so 5 more for L2 brings his total to 26.  That's not nearly as bad as I was thinking....in fact, It's almost decent!




Yeah, I'd say 26 HP at second level is somewhat ahead of the curve. Not for this particular group, but for PCs in general at least.


----------



## Leif (Dec 8, 2009)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

The Olcan will tag along with his buddies, to maybe see if he can pick up an extra longsword.   (There may be more to that 2-weapon ranger thing than I thought!)


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2009)

How are we fixed for cash? Keeland's gonna need to get some materials to make some more arrows and I wouldn't mind an armor upgrade as well.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 8, 2009)

*character level up*

Sorry, Mike.  I did not have time to get Tsadok leveled... up hopefully soon.  My cables for my new hard drives are supposed to be delivered today so tonight will be taken up with installing them.   I'll be off Friday so it I can't get to it before then, for sure on Fri.  Hope this doesn't hold anything up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 8, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> Sorry, Mike.  I did not have time to get Tsadok leveled... up hopefully soon.  My cables for my new hard drives are supposed to be delivered today so tonight will be taken up with installing them.   I'll be off Friday so it I can't get to it before then, for sure on Fri.  Hope this doesn't hold anything up.




NP - looks like we're gonna take a little time to re-supply. Also, I can take care of all the stuff that doesn't require you to make a choice (BAB advancement and HP, for example).

As long as we have a little something happening every (RL) day game wise we should be able to keep some momentum.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 8, 2009)

Scotley said:


> How are we fixed for cash? Keeland's gonna need to get some materials to make some more arrows and I wouldn't mind an armor upgrade as well.




Check the Swag link in my sig - it'll take you straight to a current list of all booty gained thus far.

Almah is a trader by profession, so she may be able to help you dispose of non-cash items you've aquired as well . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 8, 2009)

Y'all please note - I got the labels backward for CON and DEX on your face sheets in OP. The numbers are listed in standard order (STR, DEX, CON) but the labels for CON and DEX are switched.

(So Keeland's DEX is 16 and his CON is 15, for example).

I'll get it fixed but it may take a bit. In the meantime if you follow the 'Plain Text Sheet' link just above your characters it will take you to a more detailed and correct version.

When updating, I'm fixing the Plain Text version first, then the Stat Block, then the face sheet. I'll let you know when they're all up to date.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Leif (Dec 8, 2009)

Guess H had better go ahead and get a 2nd longsword, but I still think he'll stck with off-hand dagger most of the time, until he gets some more BAB built up.  I think I've said this before, but just to let you know what I've given it more thought and come to the same conclusion.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 8, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> one more thing: Mowgli, I cannot find it for some reason, but is there an ability of the bonded item that allows the casting of any spell in the spell book, momorized or not, through the bonded item, once per day?




Sorry, missed the fact that you'd edited this. You can indeed use your bonded item in this way. The only exception is that you may not cast spells from your opposition school through it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 8, 2009)

gotcha. that would make for a greeat 'hail mary' thing, if i can remember it! so Prof in bqttle ax still applies for HD? cool!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 8, 2009)

*Updated Characters (Houwlou & Keeland)*

Here are links to the updated OP sheets for your characters. Kindly copy the updated Stat Blocks to your combat posts!

Houwlou:
Face Sheet
Plain Text Sheet
Stat Block

Keeland:
Face Sheet
Plain Text Sheet
Stat Block


----------



## Scotley (Dec 9, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Y'all please note - I got the labels backward for CON and DEX on your face sheets in OP. The numbers are listed in standard order (STR, DEX, CON) but the labels for CON and DEX are switched.
> 
> (So Keeland's DEX is 16 and his CON is 15, for example).
> 
> ...




Yeah, I was a little surprised by that when I was leveling up. I didn't remember optimizing Con for an Elf archer. Seemed like a strange choice for me to make.


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Yeah, I was a little surprised by that when I was leveling up. I didn't remember optimizing Con for an Elf archer. Seemed like a strange choice for me to make.



And, Heaven knows, you've never made any choices that might be considered strange!


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 10, 2009)

*Equipment*

Mike,

Is Almah offered us gear from her stash?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 10, 2009)

She hasn't specified but she's a merchant so it'd be a good bet that she's offering to _sell_ you gear and supplies. Especially since such amenities weren't part of the contract between her and the Bees.

On a related note, I've got to figure out what she's got to offer and get the character updates posted for Aodhán, Harnry and Tsadok.

Been a very busy couple of days and stressful evenings so I haven't had much time, but I'll get to it soon! Maybe today.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 10, 2009)

Same here Mikey, but I will have some free time tomorrow to level Tsadok up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2009)

I am in no herry. Don't burn your self out with stress, Mowgli. And beware...I think I saw Shear Kahn prowling about.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 10, 2009)

No worries, our faithful, stoic cleric will wait patiently. Now if it was his axe the pugs destroyed...well he wouldn't be so patient


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2009)

not to mention it was a Masterwork Item.


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah, the loss of your heirloom axe just bit the big one!  If I was you, I'd be seriously thinking about filing a grievance with the DMs Union!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 11, 2009)

Aodhán's sheets are all updated:

Face Sheet
Plain Text Sheet
Stat Block

If you want to add his updated spell choices to the stat block it's not hard at all - just be sure you use spaces rather than tabs to line 'em up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 11, 2009)

Harnry's good to go other than choosing his spells for the day and putting them in the Stat Block. You can do that yourself or post your choices here and I'll update the Stat Block. Your choice.

Face Sheet
Plain Text Sheet
Stat Block


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 11, 2009)

*Tsadok*

sucks!

level two HP roll (1d8=2)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 11, 2009)

*Last But Not Least*

Tsadok's finished:

Face Sheet
Plain Text Sheet
Stat Block


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> sucks!
> 
> level two HP roll (1d8=2)



I feel your pain, Mikey!  Houwlou had a similar experience.  Think we can fire the DM?


----------



## renau1g (Dec 12, 2009)

I think you should fire IC


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I think you should fire IC



That works, too!  Just as long as _SOME_body gets their butt in a sling!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 12, 2009)

*Apologies, and Request for Info:*

There are some gaps in information on some of your character sheets. I'm certain you guys have provided at least some of this to me before, but for the life of me I can't find it, so I apologize for having to ask again. Here's a list of the information I need:

*Aodhán*: Age, Height, Weight, Hair, Eyes, Second Language and new spell selection.
*Harnry*: Second Language, Background Trait (You get one), Memorized Spells
*Houwlou*: Age, Height, Weight, Eyes
*Keeland*: Second Language, Background Trait (You get one)
*Tsadok*: I think you're all good


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2009)

[sblock=Mowgli]You've never told me what the ranges are for ht, wt, or age for a wolfkin like Houwlou.  I'm thinking a bit over avg ht, and maybe a bit under avg wt.  Hair/Fur -- a mix of black and brown.  Eyes -- one brown, one gray.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2009)

Didn't we ever pass out shares of our vast horde of treasure yet?  Surely Aodhan can afford a masterwork shield?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 13, 2009)

Leif said:


> [sblock=Mowgli]You've never told me what the ranges are for ht, wt, or age for a wolfkin like Houwlou.  I'm thinking a bit over avg ht, and maybe a bit under avg wt.  Hair/Fur -- a mix of black and brown.  Eyes -- one brown, one gray.[/sblock]




My apologies - I thought I had vital stats listed in the OP write up, but all I put in was that they're slightly taller than humans on average. I'll check them and put Houwlou's stats up in a sec.

*Edit: Gave them ½Orc Height/Weight stats. He's all fixed up. Thanks, Leif!



Leif said:


> Didn't we ever pass out shares of our vast horde of treasure yet?  Surely Aodhan can afford a masterwork shield?




You guys are low on coins but you do have a breastplate and a magic tiny warhammer no one's using. You could also trade the phylactery and/or the ring, but both of those are a little more useful to the party.


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2009)

Will the breastplate fit an Olcan like Houwlou? Oh, wait a minute, he needs to be in light armor or less in order to "be all that he can be," right?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 13, 2009)

Leif said:


> Will the breastplate fit an Olcan like Houwlou? Oh, wait a minute, he needs to be in light armor or less in order to "be all that he can be," right?




Correct. Besides, it's a _tiny_ breastplate (the Pugwampi King was wearing it). The warhammer is also tiny.

Check the 'Swag' link in my sig for a summary of everything you guys have amassed that's not been distributed yet.

I'll also make a page for you guys to note who gets what, and link to it from the swag page (going over to OP to work on that in the next few minutes).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 13, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I'll also make a page for you guys to note who gets what, and link to it from the swag page (going over to OP to work on that in the next few minutes).




Done. I went ahead and listed Keeland's 25 for the Studded Leather.

Each page has a link to the other for easy switching.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 13, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> There are some gaps in information on some of your character sheets.
> *Harnry*: Second Language, Background Trait (You get one), Memorized Spells
> good






Scott DeWar said:


> I will have an updated spell list shortly ...
> 
> done:
> 
> ...




Q on second lang:
is there a local language here that Harn might have picked up? or perhps, givn his famaily history a language of the northern invading saxons instead?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 13, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Q on second lang:
> is there a local language here that Harn might have picked up? or perhps, givn his famaily history a language of the northern invading saxons instead?




Harnry's Stat Block is fully awesome and ready to go.

Just need a Background Trait now (and the language, of course).

There are many 'frontiers' in Golarion, but probably the most troubling is the Worldwound, where demons from the Abyss are spilling out into the Material Plane. Your parents could have been a part of one of the crusades to stem the tide, and might have taught you Abyssal.

They might also have been a part of an expedition or two into the Mwangi Expanse, which would be closer to home, and might have taught you one of the tribal languages they picked up while on campaign there.

If they served here in Katapesh, Gnoll is a very likely one to pick up, and would probably be the most useful choice at this point.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 13, 2009)

well, I thought about using the 'most useful', but I was wanting to stick to a story line. I think that 'most useful' wins though. I will examine traits in a bit.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 13, 2009)

*OP Update*

Been working on the OP site for the past few days - lots of changes!

I've added a navigation sidebar to the main wiki page. I didn't add it to _every_ page for a number of reasons (space on the pages and all the copy/pasting required being the main two), but clicking on the 'Wiki' tab at the top of any page will take you right back to the main page and its sidebar.

Also on the main Wiki page I've posted a map of Katapesh (Paizo's work, not mine) with many of the noteworthy spots in the country marked. I added Saor Ghabháltas to the map, and put a nifty little bee (the Brónagh's Bees logo) in your approximate location (it's a little hard to see, but you're in the northwest of Katapesh, sort of at the juxtaposition of the Brazen Peaks and the Barrier Wall.

I've added some general info on Katapesh (both the country and the city), and a short entry on Kelmarane and Pale Mountain.

Added another Adventure Log entry (the second).

Added a Current Tasks page, where (in addition to a short description of the overall goal and the current objective) I plan to keep an objective map as well (map of the Monastery is posted there).

I may have done other stuff as well - I've been working in no particular order and interspersing site work with character updates so I've sort of lost track.

Poke around (the new sidebar should be helpful for that) and let me know what you think in the comments tab, here in the OOC, or in the OP Forum.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 13, 2009)

Ryan, I just added a very brief write-up for Lonrach.

I've got some more work to do to get him completely fleshed out, but this should give you a little bit of fluff for characterization . . .

There's also a link in the Wiki sidebar.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 13, 2009)

Ryan,

Added some crunch to Lonrach by way of some extra spell ability - you should take a look.

Still got some fluff to add to him.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 13, 2009)

Is there any difference in dwarves' vitals in Pathfinder? i.e. life expectancy, etc.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 13, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Is there any difference in dwarves' vitals in Pathfinder? i.e. life expectancy, etc.




Age is the same, as is height. Weight got a boost - average is 150 lbs (was 130). If you're rolling, it's 2d4 inches (plus/minus?) and then multiply that by 7 to get the weight difference. Feel free to just pick, though.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2009)

Cool new stuff, Mowgli!  I hope to be able to check more of it out fairly soon, maybe.  Keeping up with all of this material is getting to be a second career! 

Also, if Houwlou has any way of knowing, Leif is curious: JUST WHO IN BLAZES IS LONRACH?  (Or however it's spelled...)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2009)

Leif said:


> Cool new stuff, Mowgli!  I hope to be able to check more of it out fairly soon, maybe.  Keeping up with all of this material is getting to be a second career!
> 
> Also, if Houwlou has any way of knowing, Leif is curious: JUST WHO IN BLAZES IS LONRACH?  (Or however it's spelled...)




Yeah - it's a rich background. Of course, very little of the background is essential to the game. It's just cool to have it there in case you want it to add some depth to the RP stuff.

Some of it's mechanical/useful in nature (like the Swag List and its counterpart, and the character sheets and stat blocks).

Lonrach is the only deity to survive the switch from the original Imhlán setting to Golarion. We're now using the Golarion pantheon, but there were a couple of problems with that for Aodhán - first, clerics draw a large part of their 'being' from their deities; second, the combination of domains he originally took weren't available in the Golarion pantheon.

So I added Lonrach to the pantheon. I only just today got around to actually writing him up (and still have a bit of fluff to go - got tuckered out).

If you're interested you can follow the link in the sidebar - he's sort of a 'minor major deity' so his existence isn't exactly a secret.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 14, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> There are some gaps in information on some of your character sheets. I'm certain you guys have provided at least some of this to me before, but for the life of me I can't find it, so I apologize for having to ask again. Here's a list of the information I need:
> 
> *Aodhán*: Age, Height, Weight, Hair, Eyes, Second Language and new spell selection.




Age: 125, not even middle aged 
Height: 4' 5"
Weight: 215 lbs (of all muscle )
Hair: Bald (it gets too damn hot under his helmet so he shaved it off)
Eyes: Grey
Second Language: Elven

P.S. I think Aodhán should have 29 hp (not 19 as listed on OP)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Age: 125, not even middle aged
> Height: 4' 5"
> Weight: 215 lbs (of all muscle )
> Hair: Bald (it gets too damn hot under his helmet so he shaved it off)
> ...




You are correct! I changed all the other numbers under HP, just missed that one I guess. Had it changed on the Plain Text and Stat Block.

I'll update his vital stats this afternoon. Now all I need is his spells for the day and I think we'll be ready to head back to the monastery.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 14, 2009)

1 x protection from evil, 1 x bless, 1 x cause fear, 1 x divine favour (aka Lonrach's favor)

p.s. great job with the site


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 14, 2009)

ok...right now I am at Dunn Brothers coffee ao i am not at the information on my computer, so, i will get to the background trait as soon as I get m\home.

On an side, I was wondering if you would do me a favor on the plaintext copy of Harnrey. Could you add on his listed feats that the armor prof (light) as his human bonus feat written : (Human) and the augment summon feat as (Char LV1) ? That way i can personally see and remember for what did i get those feats and in what order. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2009)

renau1g said:


> 1 x protection from evil, 1 x bless, 1 x cause fear, 1 x divine favour (aka Lonrach's favor)
> 
> p.s. great job with the site




You're up to four Orisons and five first level spells (including your Domain spell) so you'll need a couple more . . .



Scott DeWar said:


> ok...right now I am at Dunn Brothers coffee ao i am not at the information on my computer, so, i will get to the background trait as soon as I get mhome.
> 
> On an side, I was wondering if you would do me a favor on the plaintext copy of Harnrey. Could you add on his listed feats that the armor prof (light) as his human bonus feat written : (Human) and the augment summon feat as (Char LV1) ? That way i can personally see and remember for what did i get those feats and in what order. Thank you in advance.




Done, and just let me know about the trait when you get to it - it won't keep us from heading back to the monastery.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2009)

Barring objections and/or suggestions from the players, Lonrach (new deity) is all finished up.

In line with the other deities presented in 'Gods and Magic,' his priests get access to a Cleric spell a level lower than usual and to an arcane spell. There are also a couple of new spells specific to his priests that no other deity will grant.

Note that 'Priest' does not _necessarily_ mean 'Cleric' - priest is a profession rather than a class.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2009)

Actually, I still need a picture of his holy symbol similar to the ones in 'Gods and Magic.' But that's not essential (or even necessarily particularly useful) for gameplay.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 15, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> You're up to four Orisons and five first level spells (including your Domain spell) so you'll need a couple more . . .




Whoops... I'll take Doom as well.

Orisons - Create Water, Light, Mending, Purify Food and Water, Detect Magic

Domain - Longstrider for now, Having Disguise Self should be fun if I decide to pull a prank on wolfie


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 15, 2009)

it seems that in the pathfinder character traits PDF, I did not choose a trait because I did not really see any that fit the character. I really don't want to choose a trait to min max the character.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2009)

Fair enough!


----------



## renau1g (Dec 15, 2009)

Stat block looks good Mowgli. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2009)

Np!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 15, 2009)

Adendum. i have looking at the pdf, however the d20 sight has more traits in their work. I am looking at the 

[sblock=Scholar of Ruins (Human)]
From the moment you could walk and talk, the nearby ruins fascinated you. You joined every expedition you could find, volunteered as a porter for the Explorer Society, and sometimes just set out on your own to explore as many of the ruins as you could. Because of this, you have special insight into the geography of the local area as well as expertise at exploring lost places. You gain a +1 trait bonus to Knowledge (geography) and Knowledge (dungeoneering) checks. One of these skills (your choice) is always a class skill for you. Source: Taldor, Echoes of Glory[/sblock]

and 
[sblock=Precocious Spellcaster]
Before you even began your training as a spellcaster, you spent a great deal of time studying cantrips and simple spells on your own. Because of this, you developed some innate magical abilities without any outside guidance. Select one cantrip and one 1st-level spell; when you cast these spells, they function at one caster level higher than your actual caster level. Source: Taldor, Echoes of Glory
[/sblock]

.this one might work too maybe:

[sblock=Dangerously Curious]
You have always been intrigued by magic, possibly because you were the child of a magician or priest. You often snuck into your parent’s laboratory or shrine to tinker with spell components and magic devices, and often caused quite a bit of damage and headaches for your parent as a result. You gain a +1 bonus on Use Magic Device checks, and Use Magic Device is always a class skill for you. Source: Second Darkness Player's Guide.[/sblock]

what do you guys think?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2009)

I like dangerously curious, but any of these would fit nicely I believe.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2009)

Scotley said:


> I like dangerously curious, but any of these would fit nicely I believe.




Scotley, I don't remember which trait you chose (if any). I also need a second language for Keeland.


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Domain - Longstrider for now, Having Disguise Self should be fun if I decide to pull a prank on wolfie



Hey!  I resemble that remark!  You might want to get a good brush, too, so you can at least brush my luxurious coat after your pranks.  I *might* forgive you then....


----------



## renau1g (Dec 16, 2009)

I figured one of them wizard types could use their cantrips for that


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2009)

renau1g said:


> I figured one of them wizard types could use their cantrips for that



Yeah, but that's not nearly as much fun.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2009)

Prestidigitate: tangle and color(bright orange)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 17, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> re map: would that be post 832?




Yes. Zoomed battle map coming soon.



Leif said:


> [sblock=Mowgli]You forgot +1 for his masterwork longsword, didn't you?[/sblock]




[sblock=Leif]THANK you! I surely did! (And IC is back up . . . I got his Initiative (1d20+2=14), but I'll let you roll his attacks when his turn comes up - the Baboons are going first.[/sblock]

Battle map coming shortly. Just need Scotley's approval for my placement of Keeland (his Initiative is (1d20+2=10))


----------



## renau1g (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh those damn dirty apes!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 17, 2009)

. . .  . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 17, 2009)

why do I have this strange visulization of King Louie?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2009)

Not a clue . . . Louie was an orangutan, and MUCH more friendly than these guys. And that cat could sing, daddy-o!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2009)

Actions for Keeland, Houwlou, Aodhán and Tsadok?


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2009)

If these baboons start in with a chorus of "Bear Necessities" I am OUTTA here!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2009)

How 'bout "I Wanna Be Like You!"


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2009)

Hmmm, that, too, I guess.  "Bear Necessities" is the one that I remember the best, though.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 18, 2009)

remember the snake that kept getting himself in knots?


----------



## renau1g (Dec 18, 2009)

Kaa?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Kaa?




The very one - a Rock Python IIRC.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Scotley, I don't remember which trait you chose (if any). I also need a second language for Keeland.




Hmm, I'm sure I picked a trait. I'll have to find it tonight. Languages should be common and elven. If you need more I guess Dwarven would be good.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Hmm, I'm sure I picked a trait. I'll have to find it tonight. Languages should be common and elven. If you need more I guess Dwarven would be good.




Welcome back, Scott! You missed the fight . . . 

No worries, though; I'm certain there'll be another!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, sorry about that. Of late it seems like by mid-week I'm so busy both at work and at home that I have no time to get online. Usually, by Friday things are starting to improve. I'm sure that there will be another fight soon enough.

BTW, I ran across a thread I thought you might find interesting if you haven't already seen it:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/art-ga...5-gamerprinters-map-emporeum.html#post5032873


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2009)

No problem - RL comes first!

DANG, there are some excellent cartographers out there! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, did you follow the link out to Ryukyo the sea dragon city? That one was just too cool blown up full screen.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2009)

That one caught my eye, as did the Celtic style slavers map. This guy's got some nice variations in his style.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> ooc - finally a fight we could win!




Come on, now - you guys have won every fight so far!


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2009)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> ooc - finally a fight we could win!






Mowgli said:


> Come on, now - you guys have won every fight so far!



I'm with Lucky!  We may have won, but the fight still wasn't satisfying enough. 

j/k


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, this one surely should have been - one round, and you thoroughly smacked some monkey arse. Don't get used to it, though - there are actually some _tough_ fights in store for y'all between now and 14th level . . .


----------



## Leif (Dec 19, 2009)

Are you calling that a 'promise,' or are you admitting that it's a THREAT?

BTW, nice to have you back with us, Scotley!  I was beginning to think that you'd been kidnapped, but I just couldn't figure out WHY!!!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 19, 2009)

*Houskeeping Stuff*


Added a 'Story Arc Clues' page to the OP site (Link is in the Wiki Sidebar)
The time factor for PbP makes keeping track of this stuff much more difficult - hopefully this will help. Note that what I post here will be (to the best of my ability) your characters' perceptions of the info and may or may not accurately reflect reality.​
Don't forget to keep your HP and other expendable resources updated in your ENWorld stat blocks, please.



Leif said:


> Are you calling that a 'promise,' or are you admitting that it's a THREAT?




Just a glimpse of things to come.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 19, 2009)

monkey pulp from a fire sepll... hmmmm. something strange happened there....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 19, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> monkey pulp from a fire sepll... hmmmm. something strange happened there....




Drew from the Critical Hit Deck. Your spell crit summoned a Medium Fire Elemental for 1d4 rounds. It smacked the last monkey then decided it was happier back at home.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 19, 2009)

Mikey, I think Tsadok's Stat Block HP should read '14' rather than '24.'


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 19, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Drew from the Critical Hit Deck. Your spell crit summoned a Medium Fire Elemental for 1d4 rounds. It smacked the last monkey then decided it was happier back at home.




ah, smoldering monkey pulp. I see now. glad it was on our side. helps to be a summoner, eh?


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 19, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Mikey, I think Tsadok's Stat Block HP should read '14' rather than '24.'




Where does it say 24?  What post is that?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 19, 2009)

mleibrock said:


> Where does it say 24?  What post is that?




You fixed it you beast! Quit messin' with me!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 19, 2009)

I wasn't sure if Aodhán would pray with the other two or not - if he does he will also receive the benefits of the _Bless_ spell for the next 6 hours.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 19, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, did any one figure out that there might be treasure in the ankheg lair?


----------



## Leif (Dec 20, 2009)

Good Thinking, DeWar.  Get in there and get to searching!


----------



## Leif (Dec 20, 2009)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> You head back to the altar, where Tsadok, Harnry and Houwlou kneel and pray as Keeland bows his head in respect (surreptitiously keeping watch as he does so).
> 
> Tsadok and Harn are once again filled with the warmth of Sarenrae; all three of your minds put at ease as they are infused with a sense of indomitable purpose.




Whaaa?  No Blessing for Houwlou?  *snif* *snif*  Guess he'll have to HOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL about that tonight!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 20, 2009)

great, no sleep again, and our enemies are warned ... again.


----------



## Leif (Dec 20, 2009)

Heh!  BTW, your tag-line, footer thingy is inaccurate!  You have more than 5k posts now, so you better get it updated to your new, higher post count! (5,021 as I write this post)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 20, 2009)

that is simply a link to post number 5000. and as if right now it is at 5023.


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> that is simply a link to post number 5000. and as if right now it is at 5023.




k, gotcha!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2009)

If y'all are done praying, what's next?


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2009)

Houwlou occupies himself by picking his teeth fangs.  *yawnn*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow, if ever there was a time for the old 'Everyone slams into the door, it suddenly flies open and you all fall to the floor on the other side' gag, this is *it*! All we need is Aodhán to pile on and it would be perfect!


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 24, 2009)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok would like to make a dex or acrobatics check to avoid the pigpile.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 24, 2009)

judging by what is seen through the ax-hole I am glad we did not just go falling through the suddenly opening door!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 24, 2009)

That was just a funny mental image I had - the amount of mold piled up against the door would have forced it to open slowly even if you'd succeeded on your STR checks.

Which, BTW, what are the odds that one out of four rolls would break 10? You guys should do well in your next fight, now that you've gotten those crappy rolls out of the way . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't think I've mentioned this before - in fact I'm certain there are occasions I've asked you to do the rolling - but I think I'd like to make the Knowledge/Perception/etc. checks. It's not a trust thing at all; it's that old idea that asking for perception checks tips the players off that there's something to be perceived, when if they don't perceive it they wouldn't know they needed to . . . um . . . you get what I'm saying?

For example, three of the party members have innate abilities to recognize things when passing within a certain distance: unusual stonework, secret doors, and traps. If I ask you for a perception check the players know something is there even if you fail the check. You're then stuck: you have to metagame and have your characters focus on the area and try again, or you have to deliberately NOT try again even though you know something's there - very frustrating.

So here's what we'll do:

If a check requires active effort (a STR check, a Climb check) you do the rolling. If it's something that happens in the background (Knowledge checks) or something where knowing the results of the roll might tip you off (e.g. if you're aware that you rolled a 30 on your perception check and I tell you there's nothing there, you'll _know_ there's nothing there; if you don't know what you rolled there's still some uncertainty) I'll take care of it. On these occasions, I likely won't even tell you I've rolled - I'll just describe the results. So if Tsadok is about to open a trapped door, I'll roll a perception check for him and notify him if he notices the trap; Mike doesn't even have to tell me he's looking. If he tells me he's looking I'll still roll the check - the difference will be in Tsadok's awareness that he's actively searching.

Does that all make sense? Is everyone OK with this? It just seems like it will make the game a little more immersive. It may also move things along a little more quickly, since I won't have to wait for stated actions and then die rolls quite as often.

One more thing - I'm a HUGE fan of 4E's passive perception. So, I would like to assume that the characters are _always_ taking 10 on a perception check when moving through hostile territory. If you tell me you're looking/listening or otherwise trying to perceive something I'll roll it; if you don't tell me you'll automatically get a (10 plus your Perception skill) chance to notice anything out of the ordinary.

Cool?


----------



## Leif (Dec 24, 2009)

That sounds like a fine plan to me, Mowgli!  I also really like 4E's passive perception, and a few other choice bits of that game as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 25, 2009)

So in the future, You just want me to mention that i have +9 Knowledge dungeoneering and let you roll in the future? cool with me!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas, guys!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 25, 2009)

Ho Ho Ho!
signed, Kris Kringle


----------



## Scotley (Dec 26, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 2, 2010)

*dark hallway*

Mike, before the group enters the hallway, can Tsadok see anything with darkvision?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 2, 2010)

He and Aodhán can see 60', which is what I revealed on the map. Keeland's light actually only sheds normal light to 20' and dim light another 20' after that, so the last 20' I revealed actually is completely dark.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> He and Aodhán can see 60', which is what I revealed on the map. Keeland's light actually only sheds normal light to 20' and dim light another 20' after that, so the last 20' I revealed actually is completely dark.




Doesn't Keeland get double normal light range for low light vision?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 2, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Doesn't Keeland get double normal light range for low light vision?




For Keeland the lighting would be normal to 40', and dim for another 20'. So he can also see to the edge of the revealed map, but the last 20' would be shadowy.

*BUT*, for some reason my mind is equating indoor adventuring with darkness. In this case it ain't necessarily so. It's AM, and many places in here have crumbling roofs or are outdoor courtyards, and there are windows along the east side with sunlight streaming in. So it's a question of line of sight in this area rather than illumination.

Apologies, and the updated map and description will be up shortly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 2, 2010)

so many details to keep track of. its ok, man!


----------



## Leif (Jan 3, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> so many details to keep track of. its ok, man!



What?? Doth mine eyes deceive me, or hast the notoriously difficult-to-deal-with DeWar uttered a word of kindness to our DM??  'Zounds!  Methinks that wonders shall ne'er cease!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 3, 2010)

speaking of being "notoriously difficult-to-deal-with" , what is the wizards game being on hold for?

Now that I have slipped out of the kindness suit and returned back to normal, Leif won't have a stroke, I hope.


----------



## Leif (Jan 4, 2010)

Ohh NOOO!  [clutching chest]

Dis is da BIG ONE!  You hear dat, 'Lizabeth?  I'm comin' to join you, Honey!

[I'll get back to the wizards as soon as I'm able, DeWar!  Hopefully tomorrow?]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 4, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> speaking of being "notoriously difficult-to-deal-with" , what is the wizards game being on hold for?
> 
> Now that I have slipped out of the kindness suit and returned back to normal, Leif won't have a stroke, I hope.






Leif said:


> Ohh NOOO!  [clutching chest]
> 
> Dis is da BIG ONE!  You hear dat, 'Lizabeth?  I'm comin' to join you, Honey!
> 
> [I'll get back to the wizards as soon as I'm able, DeWar!  Hopefully tomorrow?]




correction: Heart attack. Wait...you are a lawyer. you have no heart. how can you have have a heart attack when you have no heart?


----------



## Leif (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmpf!  Not touching that one with a 10-foot injunction!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 4, 2010)

Scotley said:


> "Why the intense hatred of the clerics of Sarenrae I wonder?" Keeland asks to no one in particular. _Perhaps further exploration will reveal and answer. _




I posted the following bit in the Story Arc Clues page on OP. It doesn't really shed light on the question, but it's another little bit of info that ties in. It's from a conversation you had with Almah when you first met her.

_Almah – Tells the party that she is to re-establish the Battle Market at Kelmarane. The region ‘fell into chaos’ about 20 years ago, but she says no one really knows what happened. A tribe of Gnolls now inhabits Kelmarane and has established their own crude ‘Battle Market’ there. She aims to have the PC’s throw them out so she can open it up for the Pactmasters._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 4, 2010)

Leif said:


> Hmpf!  Not touching that one with a 10-foot injunction!



injunction junction what's your function?


----------



## renau1g (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry for the super slow posting rate all, but I was very busy over holidays with the boys. On the positive side, very busy was me getting to spend a lot of fun time playing with trains, throwing snowballs at Melissa (which for some sadistic reason the boys found hilarious, I'm so proud of them), making forts... generally having a blast. 

Now things are unfortunately back to normal now that i'm at work again, so things should get better with my posting. 

Happy New Year to everyone and now let's go kick some monkey ass (if there are any more stinkin' apes around)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome back! Glad your holidays were good!

There's a spoiler with Aodhán's knowledge of the carvings you discovered a few posts back IC.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 4, 2010)

> very busy was me getting to spend a lot of fun time playing with trains, throwing snowballs at Melissa (which for some sadistic reason the boys found hilarious, I'm so proud of them), making forts...



that sounds like real tortue. too bad you had to endure such things.


----------



## Leif (Jan 5, 2010)

Glad you're back, Ryan.  I was beginning to think that you just didn't like us any longer, or maybe that you just couldn't stand DeWar anymore.....


----------



## renau1g (Jan 5, 2010)

Well no I don't dislike all of you, just DeWar 

j/k - besides, where else could I play in a game where the OOC thread rivals the IC thread for post count... well besides JA's games (anyone heard from him lately?)

Oh, I forgot to mention one of my Christmas gifts was a French Press... man I like it very, very mucho.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 5, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Well no I don't dislike all of you, just DeWar



Whaaaaaaa *snif sninf* whaaaaaa! I am hurt!



> Oh, I forgot to mention one of my Christmas gifts was a French Press... man I like it very, very mucho.




they are very nice, yes!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 5, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I posted the following bit in the Story Arc Clues page on OP. It doesn't really shed light on the question, but it's another little bit of info that ties in. It's from a conversation you had with Almah when you first met her.
> 
> _Almah – Tells the party that she is to re-establish the Battle Market at Kelmarane. The region ‘fell into chaos’ about 20 years ago, but she says no one really knows what happened. A tribe of Gnolls now inhabits Kelmarane and has established their own crude ‘Battle Market’ there. She aims to have the PC’s throw them out so she can open it up for the Pactmasters._




Hmmm, the murals on the wall seem to have gotten crazy 20 odd years ago too...


----------



## Leif (Jan 7, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> renau1g said:
> 
> 
> > Well no I don't dislike all of you, just DeWar
> ...



Buck up, DeWar!  Are you a man, or a frog?    What do you put in your French Press?  Merde?


----------



## renau1g (Jan 7, 2010)

I just looked at the IC thread and went *WTF* when did Shayuri join our game, then I noticed it was on DeWar's name...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 7, 2010)

I _knew_ I'd seen his new avatar somewhere!

Also noticed the change on your avatar, Ryan. Did you do it voluntarily, or were you censured for a 'Grandma' violation?


----------



## renau1g (Jan 7, 2010)

Morrus asked me to change it as it offended someone. I complied, although the guy still wasn't happy as it really is the same thing in German, but hey, it can be typed here without being filtered and Morrus was fine with it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 7, 2010)

renau1g said:


> I just looked at the IC thread and went *WTF* when did Shayuri join our game, then I noticed it was on DeWar's name...






Mowgli said:


> I _knew_ I'd seen his new avatar somewhere!
> 
> Also noticed the change on your avatar, Ryan. Did you do it voluntarily, or were you censured for a 'Grandma' violation?




there are a bunch of available avis here on enworld and that is like number 68 of 135 in the misc catagory. but be at rest. I am not shari.

(poor kid , to be mistaked to be me. tsk tsk)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 7, 2010)

Just waiting for an action/TH roll from Scotley and I'll carry on. If he hasn't chimed in by noon I'll roll for him to keep things moving.

Leif, Houwlou actually goes after the Stirges, so you might want to change your action based on their new locations. Or if you like I can just shorten your move so that you're inside the room and adjacent to the stirges new location. They're tiny, so they don't threaten any squares and don't get AoOs.

However, they do _provoke_ AoOs when they close to attack you. 1 & 2 will attack Aodhán (1 is dead, though), 3 & 4 will attack Keeland and 5 & 6 will attack Houwlou.  Harnry hit #3.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 8, 2010)

Leif, since all the stirges except the one attacking Aodhán are attached their actions are pretty well predetermined - so I was remiss in telling you not to state your action 

Please go ahead, sir, and swat a bug!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 8, 2010)

Leif said:


> Buck up, DeWar!  Are you a man, or a frog?



 ribbit!


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2010)

renau1g said:


> I just looked at the IC thread and went *WTF* when did Shayuri join our game, then I noticed it was on DeWar's name...



As did I, my friend!


Mowgli said:


> Just waiting for an action/TH roll from Scotley and I'll carry on. If he hasn't chimed in by noon I'll roll for him to keep things moving.
> 
> Leif, Houwlou actually goes after the Stirges, so you might want to change your action based on their new locations. Or if you like I can just shorten your move so that you're inside the room and adjacent to the stirges new location. They're tiny, so they don't threaten any squares and don't get AoOs.



I was gonna say shorten his move as desired.  Will that still fix things?


Scott DeWar said:


> ribbit!



I meant "frog" as in: the derogatory term for a Frenchman.


Mowgli said:


> Leif, since all the stirges except the one attacking Aodhán are attached their actions are pretty well predetermined - so I was remiss in telling you not to state your action
> Please go ahead, sir, and swat a bug!



Didn't I?  New round?  Guess I'd better check IC, huh?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 10, 2010)

I wonder if any frenchmen might be offended by that.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 10, 2010)

Ah frenchmen are offended by everything. Hell even Nintendo makes fun of them (see Punch Out)

Before:







After:


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 10, 2010)

I was waiting for you to show!


----------



## renau1g (Jan 11, 2010)

No french blood in me good sir (ok that's not true, but at least not for the last 4 generations). More Irish than French. Heck, I can barely speak any french myself.


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2010)

renau1g said:


> No french blood in me good sir (ok that's not true, but at least not for the last 4 generations). More Irish than French. Heck, I can barely speak any french myself.



Formidable!

Sorry, that's my favorite French word.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 11, 2010)

After the fight, I have:

Houwlou at 12 CON (-3 from 15), resulting in -2 HP and -1 Fort save.
Keeland at 13 CON (-2 from 15), resulting in -2 HP and -1 Fort save.

(OP Stat Blocks updated to reflect these changes).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 11, 2010)

What ya gonna do? You've got some muck to sift through in here, then another couple of rooms to poke into on the ground level (a small one to the east of your current location and a big one off the South Hall) and a mold covered staircase to explore . . .

Current Tasks


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2010)

Houwlou is gonna stay right where he is, slumped against a wall, until he feels a little better.  He'll also probably try barfing to see if that helps.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2010)

not sure whitch is worse: the dog barf or the slime in the room, Harnrey chooses to give howlou some space for now. he will start search9ing through the room, using his ax to move stuff. Yuch!


----------



## Leif (Jan 12, 2010)

Heee.  Probably a wise choice.  BTW, what IS that thing in your new avatar??


----------



## renau1g (Jan 12, 2010)

I thought it was a picture of Houwlou


----------



## Leif (Jan 12, 2010)

Maybe a rear view, I guess....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2010)

Leif said:


> Heee.  Probably a wise choice.  BTW, what IS that thing in your new avatar??






renau1g said:


> I thought it was a picture of Houwlou






Leif said:


> Maybe a rear view, I guess....




that _cute_ picture of that puppy dog is my avitar.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2010)

Excellent role play, Leif, but surely you don't plan on quitting so early in the day? You guys have only been in the monastery about an hour, and the bad-@$$ Olcán Ranger's only down 2 hit points and 1 point from his Fortitude checks! That's less than a good whack from a sword would do . . .

Also, you're looking at three days to recover those CON points. I think Almah's in a bit more hurry than that to get on with her mission.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2010)

I guess we could have saved the blood from the stirge and fed it back to the big bad puppy dog!


----------



## Leif (Jan 13, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Excellent role play, Leif, but surely you don't plan on quitting so early in the day? You guys have only been in the monastery about an hour, and the bad-@$$ Olcán Ranger's only down 2 hit points and 1 point from his Fortitude checks! That's less than a good whack from a sword would do . . .
> 
> Also, you're looking at three days to recover those CON points. I think Almah's in a bit more hurry than that to get on with her mission.



Hee, yeah, I am kinda hammin' it up, ain't I?  I'm just thinking how every dog I've ever had would act in a similar situation.  H'll be aight!  Somebody just needs to scratch him behind his ears.


Scott DeWar said:


> I guess we could have saved the blood from the stirge and fed it back to the big bad puppy dog!



Stay back from me, Wizard, or I'll pee on your leg!


Scott DeWar said:


> that _cute_ picture of that puppy dog is my avitar.



Oh!  Now I can see it!  Thanks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2010)

OK, so what's next? There are actually two rooms you haven't poked noses into - the one just to the east of your current location, and the big square on off the South Hall.

(Note that this is the OOC thread - I think there was some slight confusion earlier)

Current Map


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 13, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Oops... wrong thread.  Thanks Scott.  Hope things slow down for you soon, at least to a breathable level.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 13, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> After Tsadok wraps Houwlou's wounds, he says, "You still feeling woozy?  I don't know how you withstood the blood-loss, you are a heartier breed than I would have ever guessed.  If you want to go, I will go with you but we only have a couple more rooms on this level and I'd also like to clear this floor before we all go and rest a bit."




I think there is still some confusion about which thread this is. I'm having a week from hell, so please be so kind as to npc Keeland as needed. He's not going to quit over that little poke he got from a bug. At the very least he'd want to explore every nook and cranny up here.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2010)

it was mentioned that there is a big black block of un adventured area to the south? howza we go there?


----------



## renau1g (Jan 13, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> that _cute_ picture of that puppy dog is my avitar.




Speaking of Avatar I just watched the movie last night...tons of goodness in that one. I loved the entire world, sure the characters were a bit like caricatures, but at the same time I really did get into them, like wearing a comfortable old pair of pants. 

In 3D it was really cool without being cheesy, probably the best movie I've seen in a while (although my movies have been limited to what's on cable and up here it sucks)


----------



## Scotley (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, I managed to slip out to Avatar in 3d a couple of weeks ago. It was very cool. As you say the characters were pretty simple and the whole plot was obvious 5 minutes in. That said, the experience was incredible. The visuals were an order of magnitude beyond any other movie I've seen. I think a more complex story would have only detracted from the immersive experience.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 14, 2010)

I read a review from Ebert and I think he hit the nail on the head. It like Star Wars and LoTR in that it raised the bar for special effects. His comment was "There is still at least one man in Hollywood who knows how to spend $250 million, or was it $300 million, wisely." 

Avatar :: rogerebert.com :: Reviews

I actually would love to get out and see it again, although there's about a 0% chance of that happening. Maybe one day I can buy one of those new-fangled 3d tvs that are coming out to watch it again like that


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 15, 2010)

I need to go see it . . .

Regarding Spellcraft checks and the Chime of Opening:

I've been mulling it over, and I'm still not sure how to handle it. Literal interpretation of RAW would be that one check gives you everything (in which case you would know how many charges it has, as I made the check for you). This would be easiest for me, as I could turn over bookkeeping of the charges to you in every case where you successfully figure out the item.

Another option would be to require a separate check for determining charges - I can see where this would _occasionally_ lead to increased dramatic tension (Am I about to use the last charge on the Wand of Magic Missiles against this Dragon?) but for the most part would just be more DM bookkeeping.

So I think (unless you all would rather otherwise) I'll go with RAW and give you the goods with a single successful check.

I'll give you the number of charges as soon as I get to my home computer and can look it up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 15, 2010)

where did you go mowgli? athat was 5 hours ago! *snicker*

edit: d'oh! just noticed he had the answer posted in the IC thread.


----------



## Leif (Jan 16, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I need to go see it . . .<'it' being "Avatar">



I also want to see it.  Want to catch it together sometime?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 16, 2010)

Leif said:


> I also want to see it.  Want to catch it together sometime?




Sure! I'm planning to go sometime this weekend, but I'm not sure when. Caroline's got a basketball game this morning and a 'play date' with one of her friends from school either this afternoon or tomorrow, and Darling and I have got some other stuff I'll have to schedule around.

You may _very_ have short notice, but I'll call you as soon as I know when I'm going.


----------



## Leif (Jan 17, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Sure! I'm planning to go sometime this weekend, but I'm not sure when. Caroline's got a basketball game this morning and a 'play date' with one of her friends from school either this afternoon or tomorrow, and Darling and I have got some other stuff I'll have to schedule around.
> 
> You may _very_ have short notice, but I'll call you as soon as I know when I'm going.



Ok, I may not be able to go on such short notice, but we'll give it a try.


----------



## renau1g (Jan 18, 2010)

Did you see it?


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2010)

Mowgli went yesterday morning, but, alas, I was unable to accept his gracious invitation to join him.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 5, 2010)

I will be out of town this weekend and unable to post.  Be back at it Monday evening.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll also be out of town until Monday afternoon (Mikey & I are going snowboarding w/ Rhun) - we'll get 'er going again then. Well, it may be Tuesday AM for me, since I'll be away from Darling and Caroline for four days . . .


----------



## renau1g (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't get hurt! Hopefully Leif will be feeling better by then as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2010)

I figured it was some you guys going to the moutain top with him! Don't become a tree buster!!


----------



## Leif (Feb 8, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Don't get hurt! Hopefully Leif will be feeling better by then as well.



Already feeling a good bit better, thanks!  At least it wasn't an MVA this time, eh, Scotley?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2010)

this would have been the third brain scramble, eh? the first was you becoming a lawyer. (mua ha ha ha ha!)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 16, 2010)

OK, what's the plan over in IC? Breaking for lunch? Tackling one or the other of the moldy doors? Calling it a day?


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 17, 2010)

*Tsadok*

OOC - So this level is cleared right?  If that is the case I vote we descend for at least a room or two, let's start with the moldy room and those stairs.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 17, 2010)

You're already on the lower floor (the bone filled passages were reached through the stairs going down behind the statue).

You've cleared both the ground floor and this floor, other than the moldy areas. The moldy stairs leading down from the ground floor probably come down somewhere behind the moldy door you found in the Undercrypt (where you are now).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 17, 2010)

"SO. The only area we have left to secure is this moldy area. great. Shall we to the last door then?"


----------



## renau1g (Feb 17, 2010)

To the moldy door then.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 17, 2010)

*shudder*


----------



## renau1g (Mar 2, 2010)

How's our Teen Wolf (Houwlou) doing?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 2, 2010)

He sent me an e-mail (responding to my query) saying all is well - he's back online but behind. However, that was early last week and I've not seen any posts since then in his game or any others.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 2, 2010)

I exchanged an email or two with Leif. He's only got access at home not a work and he's been very busy. I expect he'll show himself again shortly.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow, Keeland is having an incredible run of ill favor from Invisible Castle. I can't remember the last time he made a successful roll. We need our big bad wolf.


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2010)

AWOOOOOO!!  

[Return of the Wolf!]

It was surprisingly quick and easy to get caught up with all of my games, even though the ones I'm running have sufffered somewhat.  Will get on fixing that soon!


----------



## renau1g (Mar 3, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIjfdh1169c[/ame]

Skip to about 1:45 in if you want...glad to have you back


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2010)

I like what happend between 5:12 to 5:18


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2010)

Funny stuff, renau1g!  Thanks, it's good to be back, too.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2010)

OK, over in the IC we've got:

An (apparently) cleared Monastery of Sarenrae - and an employer waiting for word she can settle in and move on to the next phase of 'Operation Reclaim Kelmarane.'

An Elven Bard with a head full of visions involving said Monastery.

A mule full of loot to be divied up (w/ 10% value to go to the Bees).

What's next for our intrepid Mercenaries?


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 5, 2010)

*Always rushing us*



Mowgli said:


> OK, over in the IC we've got:
> 
> An (apparently) cleared Monastery of Sarenrae - and an employer waiting for word she can settle in and move on to the next phase of 'Operation Reclaim Kelmarane.'
> 
> ...




Are we pretty sure we've cleared the entire area?

At this pt only Keeland knows about the images


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Are we pretty sure we've cleared the entire area?




That's best decided by you guys, but you've definitely gone through every entrance/doorway you've found.



mleibrock said:


> At this pt only Keeland knows about the images.




Yup - just reminding Scotley since there've been a couple of posts since I described them to him.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2010)

Sorry, been overwhelmed at work. Not likely to get better until middle of next week. Will share visions shortly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2010)

and we may want to go topside and come down the moldy stairway, just to make sure.


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2010)

Houwlou is up for any of that!  Just point him in the right direction, and stay out of his way.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 7, 2010)

*Ooc*

I thought the dimensions were a bit off too but thought maybe it is what it seemed.  Maybe give us some more details about the box, kind of metal, carvings...?  Tsadok would be leary of opening this with the way Keeland seems possessed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2010)

Harnrey would likewise be wary of such a response to such an item.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 9, 2010)

Just to give Aodhan's rationalization, he believes (being in a seemingly restored temple of Sarenrae) that Keeland is being contacted by a higher power. Tsadok, although so far doing nothing to harm them, was coincidentally in the very place they were sent to clear out. He'd be a bit leery about that happenstance, after all he follows Lonrach, god of trickery & chaos. Now this individual is in the way of Keeland's vision so he's decided to remove the obstacle from the path with a non-lethal maneuver. Normally I'd just see he pushes Tsadok, but I think this is the best mechanical option in Pathfinder.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 9, 2010)

Gotcha. My first reaction was, of course, "What the heck!?" Then I thought it through, read the Bull Rush Maneuver, and recognized that there's no damage being done (other than to the ego), but it still seemed out of the blue.

Thanks for explaining the rationale - let's see how Mikey/Tsadok plays it!


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2010)

OOC:  What the heck?  Let's just have a big, general throwdown and beat the s*** out of each other!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2010)

*barfight!*


----------



## renau1g (Mar 9, 2010)

I think I agree with this as otherwise we could get into an endless cycle of each PC's actions trigger AoO's from each other...besides, it's funnier this way...

This one was difficult to adjudicate - I wasn't sure if Tsadok actually got an AoO since he's unarmed, but then Aodhán is unarmed as well . . . Also, there's nothing in the Core Rules about whether or not AoO's can provoke their own AoO's. Hope everyone's happy with this ruling - if not we can discuss it OOC and maybe hash it out so if the situation comes up again (either with PCs or opponents) we'll have a standard.

Barfight? Man, we all know dwarves (or steven seagal) will every bar fight!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMu2xNBpyQc[/ame]


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm cool with it, as Houwlou escaped untouched. 

Very cool video, btw


----------



## renau1g (Mar 10, 2010)

Any video with him is priceless...


----------



## renau1g (Mar 10, 2010)

Note: FWIW Aodhan wouldn't have pushed Tsadok onto the ground, it would've just pushed him back 5 feet.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, it was Tsadok's AoO that caused the topple. Mike was having trouble connecting and e-mailed me his actions. He took the AoO to grapple Aodhán - his attempt was specifically to move aside from the grapple and place the dwarf on the box in a sort of Judo like maneuver, then to hold him there.

Grapple succeeded, pin did not, and it seemed like a fun twist to have them on the ground in a schoolyard style dust-up.


----------



## Leif (Mar 11, 2010)

*ahem* Well, I, for one, had TREMENDOUS fun watching my two friends fighting!


----------



## renau1g (Mar 11, 2010)

I just wanted to make sure Mike wasn't upset by it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 11, 2010)

Once you made Aodhán's reasoning clear, he was fine - I think his exact words were "Ballsy move!"

Mike's really good about separating character from personal, and is prone to playing unorthodox characters that take some work to meld with the party. And he's a stickler for playing his characters according to the personality he's built for them, so he's all good with working with the personalities of the other group members as well. But his ultimate goal is to work his characters in and have them be part of the group.

And I'm growing more and more comfortable with the idea of a little intra-group squabbling as well. _As long as the_ players _recognize it's part of the story,_ you guys can communicate OOC so that you don't take it down a path that leads to hard feelings and breaking up the party.

It adds a little drama, I think.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 11, 2010)

*fun stuff*

Mike said it perfectly.  I'm not at all upset by this, but it may have caused Tsadok to regress in his trust of the party a bit.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 11, 2010)

Excellent, now let's go and let our lady friend know we cleared out her base of operations.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2010)

After we find out what makes this bow glow. I have Harn doing a det magiic right now.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 13, 2010)

FYI, I'm off next week watching the kiddos so my posting might be slow to say the least. If I'm holding things up, feel free to have him follow quietly along, sulking after the scrap... at least it was a draw  Of course Tsadok would probably have wiped the floor with Aodhan if it had gone on longer, I got a couple lucky rolls (needing 15 or higher to affect him)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2010)

Parent-Teacher conferences this week, so things are crazy and I'm working late most every night. I'll get you guys started of on 'Phase III' soon!


----------



## renau1g (Mar 18, 2010)

You're a teacher? Cool. My mother in law is one. Definitely don't get enough credit. 

Just an FYI also for everyone I'm a tax accountant here in Canada, focused on corporate tax. Between April and June I'm usually swamped at work, May's the busiest though.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2010)

Actually a therapist - my company contracts with the local school system to provide a full time therapist at the schools. I work with kiddos (first to sixth grade) who have emotional or family problems that impact their behaviors and performance here at school.

You're absolutely right about teachers not getting enough credit though - either of the 'general' or the 'monetary' kind. I thought at one point about switching and becoming an elementary teacher, but couldn't afford it  .


----------



## renau1g (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes in the US elementary teachers make such poor wages, here in socialist Canada our higher tax rates allow them to make upwards of $80k with all their requirements (incl. a Masters), but it does take a number of years to get there.

My wife works for Canadian Mental Health Association and we always make a donation to their Children's Grief Works program which they have a full time therapist on staff who helps children work through tragedy.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2010)

Now would probably be a good time to go ahead and split treasure. Almah will give 75% of listed value for whatever you want to sell to her.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2010)

All conditions are now removed, HP, CON, STR etc. restored to 100%, full spells and abilities, etc.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2010)

Treasure! Keeland would obviously like to keep the bow, he's already drawn 25 gp for some better armor. If you all would be so kind as to spare him a few silver for materials he'll make himself a bunch of arrows. That and a few coins for food, will be a more than adequate share of treasure for now.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 20, 2010)

*Tsadok*

Tsadok would be interested in the: Masterwork Leather Armor, if it is his size and the broach of shielding.  I realize he has not been with the party the whole time so if you guys feel I should only be allotted one item, I'd like the leather.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 20, 2010)

Can enchantments be transfered in Pathfinder? In 4e I know you can, I was thinking the +1 mace could be changed to either a +1 whatever Houwlou uses, or a +1 Dwarven waraxe for Aodhan?


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 20, 2010)

*Tsadok pay*

Mike,  In the contract we earn 1GP/day.  Tsadok came in later and I'm unsure how many days have passed since the party found me in the temple.  Can you give me some insight?


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 20, 2010)

*Tsadok pay*

Mike,  In the contract we earn 1GP/day.  Tsadok came in later and I'm unsure how many days have passed since the party found me in the temple.  Can you give me some insight?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2010)

Mike:

It's been five days since he was found. Technically, he won't be paid by the Bees until he formally signs a contract with them; however, Almah offers to contribute his normal daily rate with the Bees until such a time as that happens.

She's a firm believer in the idea that happy employees will go that extra mile for their bosses, so she'll even contribute enough to the pot to set him even with the rest of the crew.

(This makes my book keeping much easier, as well).

Ryan:

No provisions in PF/D&D for transferring enchantments. You'll have to sell your stuff and buy what you want. Almah's your only source of items right now, but you'll be hitting LOTS of places you can buy/sell before all's said and done.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 20, 2010)

Mike - Tsadok would be willing to sign a contract whenever, if she has one on hand that would be fine.

So how many gold, would each party member have at this point.  In the flow of the game, would this be a good time to get paid?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2010)

The GP a day is really a pittance compared to the treasure you're finding; though technically you're getting paid by the Bees I have no problem with saying Almah will pay you out of her coffers and take a voucher to collect from the Bees.

Y'all add the 26 to each of your sheets and I'll take it off the Swag List.


Almah makes a contract stating that she'll pay Tsadok the Bees standard rate until he can sign a contract with them. His agreement is that he will consider himself an employee of Bronagh's Bees and act as such until he signs a contract with them.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2010)

I think we need to sell the tiny prestplate and the tiny +1 warhammer.

Mike L: would you consider letting Harnrey have the brooch of shielding and Tsadock taking the ring of feather falling?

Furthermore, I propose the chime of opening would be considered "Party use", not owned by any, but held by the 'locksmith'?


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2010)

*Houwlou Groulenas*

Houwlou would like the +1 dagger, if no one objects.  He has no problem with Tsadok receiving a full share, too, since he was as much at risk as the rest of the party. 

26gp each -- now what was that for, exactly?  Is that all the coinage we have so far?


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 20, 2010)

*Magic items*



Scott DeWar said:


> I think we need to sell the tiny prestplate and the tiny +1 warhammer.
> 
> Mike L: would you consider letting Harnrey have the brooch of shielding and Tsadock taking the ring of feather falling?
> 
> Furthermore, I propose the chime of opening would be considered "Party use", not owned by any, but held by the 'locksmith'?





Tsadok would be happy with the ring of feather falling.  

Mike P. - Would the leather armour fit Tsadok?

On a side note - just watched Crazy heart - good movie, but also watched "A Serious Man"  VERY good movie.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 21, 2010)

Leif said:


> Houwlou would like the +1 dagger, if no one objects.



no objection here

Addendum to propose sale of items: isn't there also a rose wood box too? I think we need to sell it as well.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok so if I understand properly, we'll sell the following:

|Tiny Breastplate              |  100 gp |
|Silver Bowl                   |   75 gp |
|Teak Box                      |   25 gp |
|Uncut Garnet               | 150 gp |
|+1 Tiny Warhammer           | 2000 gp |
|Phylactery of Faithfulness  | 1000 gp |
|+1 Mace                         | 2000 gp |

Total - 5350 gp x 75% = 4012.5 gp


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 21, 2010)

that sound good to me. is the cleric of the party ok with selling the mace and Phalactery?


----------



## renau1g (Mar 21, 2010)

I'd prefer to use the gold to buy a magical axe, more my style. Also, he's confident in his faith.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 21, 2010)

huh, both our characters are looking for axes, eh? I just may have to put some ranks in craft weaponsmithing and then Feat: craft magical arms and armor for us.


----------



## Leif (Mar 21, 2010)

Houwlou can probably be convinced to make a contribution towards Harnrey's newfound desire for more education/training.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 21, 2010)

he actually has ranks in weaponsmithing with a total skill mod of +9


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2010)

OK, by my calculations each character should receive 796 GP.

This is for items identified as "to be sold," minus the 10% fee to the Bees, plus the 26 gold for the days you've been on 'active duty' with the Bees.

I've put everything you've indicated as going to particular party members in the 'Distributed Swag' list under each character (so far just the +1 Dagger to Houwlou, the Ring of Feather Falling and the Holy Symbol/Silver Chain to Tsadok, and the Chime of Opening to the Party Treasure).

The rest of it I'll assume is on Puddin' until told otherwise . . .

(Tsadok's indicated interest in the Masterwork Leather Armor (Fortified) as well, but no one followed up on this request).

Anyone want anything else before we move on?

PS: I didn't make any changes to your character sheets - I've changed the format so they should be very easy for you guys to keep up. From this point forward I'll make only cosmetic changes to them and will rely on you all to update them as you level or gain/lose treasure.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a special request. My home comp and OP do not entilrely play well together and I waas wondering if you would take caare of updating the sheet, I would have to be at the Cofee shop to make changes and I have been really busy and won't be there for a few days yet.

i would appreciate it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2010)

NP DeWar - I'll get it taken care of.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 25, 2010)

Tank yoooze


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2010)

How are we fixed for xp?  3rd level yet?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2010)

Nope - you've only cleared one building since getting second . . .

Third level will come at some point well into the exploration of Kelmarane itself.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2010)

Everyone taken what they want? Are you selling the rest to Almah? Character sheets all updated and ready to go?

Anyone want to buy anything from Almah?


----------



## renau1g (Mar 26, 2010)

I think Aodhan's fine. I'm super busy at work right now and don't have time to update my sheet, but I need over 1k gold for a magic shield so he's not going to buy anything. 

Does the armor fit Tsadok? If it does go for it, if it doesn't sell it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2010)

The armor does fit Tsadok. Mike, it's _fine_ armor with the _Fortification_ property, as per the rules posted here.

Ryan, I've got your sheet updated (just added the gold amount to your total).


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 26, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> The armor does fit Tsadok. Mike, it's _fine_ armor with the _Fortification_ property, as per the rules posted here.
> 
> Ryan, I've got your sheet updated (just added the gold amount to your total).




Thanks Mike.  Tsadok is a happy camper!  Ill get my sheet updated tomorrow.  I'm not entirely clear on the property of it...  is it +2DC in addition to the normal DC of leather?  AND in addition there is a 10% chance that any critical hit or sneak attack (or ambush) damage is negated while wearing this armor?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Thanks Mike.  Tsadok is a happy camper!  Ill get my sheet updated tomorrow.  I'm not entirely clear on the property of it...  is it +2DC in addition to the normal DC of leather?  AND in addition there is a 10% chance that any critical hit or sneak attack (or ambush) damage is negated while wearing this armor?




Nope - it's well made armor with extra layers of leather over vital areas. It's +2 AC (just like normal leather) and any extra damage from a sneak attack/critical hit against him has a 10% chance to be negated. It does _not_ have the usual -1 to Armor Check penalties - the _Fortification_ property replaces that.  The DC is an adjustment to how hard it is to make the armor.

Also, as masterwork armor he could have it enchanted to add magical effects to it - if he has the money and access to someone with the necessary skills.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2010)

Harnry's updated stat block:

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 24/24     AC: 14   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 12
 Init: +02    ST(F):+03   ST(R):+02    ST(W):+06

  BAB: 01       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                   Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Battle Axe               +2        1d8+1          20/x3     
Dagger (Thrown)          +2 (+3)   1d4+1       19-20/x2     Rng: 10'
Crossbow (Launch Bolt)   +3        1d8         19-20/x2     Rng: 80'

Conjuration Powers:
    * Acid Bolt (1d6+1) 7x/Day

Spells:
    Cantrips                              First Level
    * Acid Splash                         * Low-Light Vision
    * Caltrops                            * Magic Missile
    * Detect Magic                        * Orb of Acid (Lesser)
    * Mage Hand
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2010)

*Oops.*

Mikey -

Looks like I did actually put in a bit about Kelmarane - on the Wiki Sidebar at the bottom there's a link to 'Important Sites.'

On that page there's a paragraph about Kelmarane. It's not much, but then you guys don't really know much about it.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 28, 2010)

*Armor*



Mowgli said:


> Nope - it's well made armor with extra layers of leather over vital areas. It's +2 AC (just like normal leather) and any extra damage from a sneak attack/critical hit against him has a 10% chance to be negated. It does _not_ have the usual -1 to Armor Check penalties - the _Fortification_ property replaces that.  The DC is an adjustment to how hard it is to make the armor.
> 
> Also, as masterwork armor he could have it enchanted to add magical effects to it - if he has the money and access to someone with the necessary skills.




Mike,

I didn't think leather had a -1 to it's armor check and I looked it up again (pg 151 core rule book).  I think you are mistaken in that the "fine" should impart an extra +2 as seen by your link below.  Average is "0" which seems like it would be normal leather and fine is "+2"  It also allows one benefit which in this case would be the fortification.  See the chart...

http://www.obsidianportal.com/campaign/mercenaries/wikis/masterwork-items


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2010)

You are correct. Under regular core rules, Masterwork Leather is a waste of money other than for RP - it has no Armor Check Penalty to be negated. With the houserules regarding masterwork items this leather actually does have a benefit - albeit a relatively minor one.

Entirely up to you whether you sell it or wear it.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 28, 2010)

Well masterwork leather's not _entirely_ useless as you still need it to be MW quality to enchant it right? So maybe you keep it now to be able to enchant it later?


----------



## renau1g (Mar 28, 2010)

Not to derail this thread, but at least it's OOC, not like Leif's IC game , but I just read the PF Kingmaker Player's Guide and it sounds....awesome!

It adds an element of almost RTS-ness to the RPG as you can construct cities, rule the kingdom, but keeps all the cool D&D stuff, like exploration, killing things..._and_ even is a sandbox type adventure. 

I will likely try and convert this to 4e to see how it can work as I mentioned in Leif's thread, Paizo adventures are to me second to none, but I prefer the 4e ruleset. Let's see if I can combine my two favourite RPG elements into one. 

So, long story short I will likely run it in a homebrew setting known as the Transitive Isles, which is the setting of the Living 4th Edition world

L4W:The Transitive Isles - ENWiki

However, I will have a new island appearing from the shifting seas which will be where this would take place on. It will use the names, etc from the Player's Guide (http://paizo.com/store/downloads/pathfinder/adventurePath/v5748btpy8dqh - free download) so it's a bit consistent. The only change will come with the gods, using the L4W ones, but I might keep the PF ones and have them as aspects of the L4W ones. One thing though is that the gods there are essentially unaligned ala the greek gods of old. 

So, why am I posting this here? Well, I would like to offer everyone here the chance to play it first before I open up recruiting a bit more. Timeline for starting is likely a couple months away. I'd like to get through corporate tax season at work (which ends in June) before I really get it started. It would be using 4e rules, so I hope I can twist your arm DeWar to play it. So...just let me know your interest level and if you're not no big deal. 

There are some rather cumbersome templates to use there (as Mowgli has experienced in LEB), but we're working to remove a lot of those issues and are testing a google spreadsheet-based CS to make things easier. 

Now back to your regularly scheduled game  (thanks for pointing it out to me Mowgli!) 

If people want to discuss in more detail I can set up a new thread so we don't clog this one up anymore either.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 28, 2010)

> So, why am I posting this here? Well, I would like to offer everyone here the chance to play it first before I open up recruiting a bit more. Timeline for starting is likely a couple months away. I'd like to get through corporate tax season at work (which ends in June) before I really get it started. It would be using 4e rules, so I hope I can twist your arm DeWar to play it. So...just let me know your interest level and if you're not no big deal.




sorry but i am not going to join the great sounding game.
there are two reasons:
1) sorry, but i keep my stand on 4.e. I am not going to play anything 4.e
2) I am actually working a 40 hour work week as of late and I have a profound decrease of time.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 28, 2010)

That's great news DeWar! Well not that you aren't going to play, but that you are working. Steady work I hope. 

Maybe I can get you to change your mind with mentioning that the modules has hexes?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2010)

renau1g said:


> So, why am I posting this here? Well, I would like to offer everyone here the chance to play it first before I open up recruiting a bit more. Timeline for starting is likely a couple months away. I'd like to get through corporate tax season at work (which ends in June) before I really get it started. It would be using 4e rules, so I hope I can twist your arm DeWar to play it. So...just let me know your interest level and if you're not no big deal.




Can't believe I'm actually considering a _third_ 4E game, but color me (very) interested!


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2010)

I need another game like I need another hole in my head, but it does sound good. Good lord, its even got hexes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2010)

I _loves_ me some hexes. They just make more sense!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2010)

renau1g said:


> That's great news DeWar! Well not that you aren't going to play, but that you are working. Steady work I hope.
> 
> Maybe I can get you to change your mind with mentioning that the modules has hexes?



I know it has hexes. My favorite taable top game gm has been talking to me aobut the kingmaker style being applied to this island our characters have recently arrived upon. i told him I thought it a great idea and can hardly wait until i finish the game i am gm ing to start back again!!

and the fact that i mentioned he is my favorite gm i am sure will be seen by him as i know he reads these forums!


----------



## Leif (Mar 29, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Not to derail this thread, but at least it's OOC, not like Leif's IC game , but I just read the PF Kingmaker Player's Guide and it sounds....awesome!
> 
> I will likely try and convert this to 4e to see how it can work as I mentioned in Leif's thread, Paizo adventures are to me second to none, but I prefer the 4e ruleset. Let's see if I can combine my two favourite RPG elements into one.
> 
> ...



I'm very interested as well!  Wow!  Can I play a character besides a cleric?  That's the only class I've been able to play so far....  (But they are preeety awesome!)


Scott DeWar said:


> 1) sorry, but i keep my stand on 4.e. I am not going to play anything 4.e
> 2) I am actually working a 40 hour work week as of late and I have a profound decrease of time.



Great to hear that you're working, SD!!


----------



## renau1g (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm sure you can play something besides a cleric 

Ok so that's 3. Mike Leibrock would you be interested?

If not, no problem, I can just grab a few people from the regular recruiting area.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm working on a Goliath Ranger concept.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 29, 2010)

**



renau1g said:


> I'm sure you can play something besides a cleric
> 
> Ok so that's 3. Mike Leibrock would you be interested?
> 
> If not, no problem, I can just grab a few people from the regular recruiting area.




I wish I could, I have some other things going on (good things) that I'd like to devote my time to right now.

Sorry.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks Mike. No problem. Good RL things are always better than the pretend internet kinda things  (although I do enjoy a good game still)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2010)

Ryan: n joy the kingmake campain. I have heard that many have adaped the kingmaker principles to 4th ed.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks Mr. DeWar 

garyh and I are going to join our evil DM minds together to convert it as he's going to do it for his RL group so at least I'll have someone to share the heavy lifting.


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2010)

renau1g said:


> I'm sure you can play something besides a cleric



But what if I WANT to play another cleric??


----------



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2010)

Only if you play a pacifist one  no fighting for you.


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2010)

Yuk!  No, thanks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2010)

*Now, back to our regularly scheduled program!*



You guys ready to start scouting the valley and the town?


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2010)

Houwlou THE RANGER is always ready to go scouting! 

[WOOC: (WAY Out Of Character) -- I see you've discovered that you can change the title of threads, eh?  Sorry I didn't point that out as soon as you had difficulty.]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm also good with scouting, following our resident ranger of course.

Oh as an aside, to stop hijacking this thread I've set-up an OOC thread to discuss the Kingmaker game and conversion.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...acter-discussion-upcoming-kingmaker-game.html


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 30, 2010)

I am ready for scouting, just not  that good at it. Harnrey _is_ able to understand and speak Gnoll, just to let you know.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2010)

A few (very out of character) things you guys may or may not have picked up on:

Gnolls are common - and accepted - in Katapesh. In the cities they are a common sight, and have the same rights and privileges as any other race. That said, they have a very unsavory reputation: they're lazy and wicked, and most of them make their money as slavers (an accepted practice in Katapesh), often acquiring their 'wares' by ambushing innocents on the road. But in spite of their reputation, they are not 'slay on sight' (at least within the confines of civilization - in the wilds is a different story).

This part of the adventure plays somewhat like a 'sandbox.' There are several options for you to explore (the shrine and the town being two examples). There are events that will unfold as you go about your scouting and exploring as well.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 3, 2010)

Ya! Sandbox  

Oh did I mention I love Paizo? 

Are we from Katapash? I assumed we travelled here so I was thinking Aodhan might not know too much about this country. I think caution is the best option here, so scouting the city is the best option from Aodhan's POV. Especially considering they're slavers than it would even reinforce his opinion.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2010)

Even those of you who are from here (Houwlou and Tsadok at least) know very little about this specific area - legends about Pale Mountain and the fact that the area is infested with Gnolls are about it.

Katapesh rivals Absalom (the City at the Center of the World) as a center of trade. In fact, there are many items one can get here that aren't available even in Absalom. So even those of you who traveled here from other countries to join the Bees would have a general knowledge of the place - such things as the fact that Gnolls are accepted (though not loved) would be included in that.

The rulers of Katapesh - the Pactmasters - are really concerned only that trade continue uninterupted. If it doesn't interfere with trade, the law often turns a blind eye to it here. You would all also know this.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2010)

so if we were to *say* hypatheticaly , mind you- slaughter slowly all of the gnolls, the law would turn a blind eye as long as it is to restore a good trade rout with the pacmasters?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2010)

The Pactmasters have commissioned Almah to re-take the Battle Market and stabilize the area around Kelmarane. So your efforts on her behalf are sanctioned by them.

However, the Gnolls contribute a lot to trade in the country of Katapesh - usually the slave trade, granted - so a genocidal campaign against Gnolls in general would not be looked upon kindly by them.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 3, 2010)

And one I'm sure we'd lose...badly


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah, you guys aren't quite BA enough yet to take on the Pactmasters. Maybe after another level or two


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2010)

Just remember, that was just hypathetical. So, what would be the best way to remove the gnolls from power without having a general war with the gnolls?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Yeah, you guys aren't quite BA enough yet to take on the Pactmasters. Maybe after another level or two




Wait, i thought we were talking about taking on the gnolls?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh, you're _probably_ gonna need to eliminate the gnolls in Kelmarane (though if you _can_ find another way that would be cool as well) - and because you're working for Almah, who's working for the Pactmasters, you won't draw the Pactmasters' ire for doing so.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 4, 2010)

*Gnoll slaves*

Ya know... Tsadok is not in favor of killing anything with a conscience but if we began capturing gnolls who says we can't open our own slave trade AND make some extra change. Hmmmm...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2010)

hmmmmm ...... that thought has merit.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 5, 2010)

Ahhh...slavers... hmmmm... do we have to brand our foreheads like in Fallout? If not then maybe some gnoll slaves to fight in some underground pit-fighting arenas would be cool  

Like dog-fighting, but different. Now...where's the Pathfinder version of Michael Vick?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Like dog-fighting, but different. Now...where's the Pathfinder version of Michael Vick?




Bi- Pedel humanoid hyena dog fighting?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 5, 2010)

Ya, it's totally an untapped market opportunity.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey Leif (et all) - I just saw this page and noticed you were amongst the top 5 most visited pages in all of Enworld. 

DeWar - you're on there as well

EN World D&D / RPG News: The world's premier fan community for Dungeons & Dragons news and more!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2010)

You mean our personal pages? wow.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2010)

Yup....Pretty impressive...

Hey speaking of him, where the heck has Leif been?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 6, 2010)

Mowgli and I were just commenting on Leif's absence yesterday. I presume he took a little time off over the Easter Holiday, but it seems like he should have reappeared by now. Hope his computer hasn't taken ill again.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah I hope not ....there's no ice down there right now, right?  j/k Leif


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 7, 2010)

I sent him an e-mail several days ago and he hasn't responded to that either. I'll try to give him a call this evening and see if I can get hold of him.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm planning to move things along soon, I promise! RL pounced this week, as it does occasionally, but I'm starting to get a handle on it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 8, 2010)

I had a handle on life, but it broke off.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 10, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I sent him an e-mail several days ago and he hasn't responded to that either. I'll try to give him a call this evening and see if I can get hold of him.




Anything from Leif?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 10, 2010)

Nope. I called both his home and cell numbers and got no answer. Left a message on both but haven't gotten a callback. Checked his Facebook page and he hasn't updated his status in a while. His mom has a Facebook page and is on pretty much every day - she hasn't posted anything about him, and was on as recently as yesterday so it's unlikely she's worried about him . . .


----------



## Scotley (Apr 10, 2010)

Heh, his momma's always worried about him. At least ever since he started hanging around with us back in high school.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 10, 2010)

Well that's good news. I was a bit worried myself.


Well... you did play D&D back in the whole devil/demon worshiping craze that went around back in the 80's right?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 10, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Well that's good news. I was a bit worried myself.
> 
> 
> Well... you did play D&D back in the whole devil/demon worshiping craze that went around back in the 80's right?




Yeah, in fact my avatar is a sort of in honor of those days. But I think she was more concerned about the souped up cars, loud music, cheap liquor and women of low morals we chased but couldn't quite catch.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 10, 2010)

Is that the original DMG cover? 

Wait... you didn't catch them? You mean Leif's been lying to me for all these months?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 10, 2010)

Good eye, that is indeed the cover art from the original DMG. 

Well, he managed to marry a couple of them later in life, but back in the early 80's we didn't have much success.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 10, 2010)

what did you do, scan an old dmg and then size it to be an avi?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 10, 2010)

*Where Do We Go From Here?*

Leif appears to be MIA. It's been a week and a half since his last activity on the boards (which was the last communication I had with him in any medium), and always in the past he's posted warning or sent e-mails if he was going to be unable to post for any length of time. He's not returning e-mails or phone calls (from me, at least), but his mother doesn't seem concerned.

What would you all like to do? Looks to me like our options are:


Wait for him to show up again.
Carry on without Houwlou for now.
Recruit another melee character.

Thoughts?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 10, 2010)

I vote 2. If we scout ahead without him, Houwlou can always catch up to us (he's certainly faster than Aodhan)

Edit: I just realized I'm a Gnoll now... I'd better watch out for Leif when he comes back


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> what did you do, scan an old dmg and then size it to be an avi?




Actually, I took a shortcut and googled up an image of the old cover somebody else had scanned them cut out the coolest part, imho, and re-sized until I met the requirements of ENWorld in terms of pixels and file size. I used a free editor called paint.net.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Leif appears to be MIA. It's been a week and a half since his last activity on the boards (which was the last communication I had with him in any medium), and always in the past he's posted warning or sent e-mails if he was going to be unable to post for any length of time. He's not returning e-mails or phone calls (from me, at least), but his mother doesn't seem concerned.
> 
> What would you all like to do? Looks to me like our options are:
> 
> ...




I'd say do a bit of scouting and hope he returns shortly.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 11, 2010)

*with Leif*

I also agree, we should continue.  I know if I was out for a bit, I wouldn't want to hold anyone up.  I think a vortex just swallowed him temporarily.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 11, 2010)

Sounds like we carry on!

Do you guys need anything from me? If not, I'm just waiting for someone to post an action/decision IC - there are several options out there.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 12, 2010)

I am going to let someone else deturming where we go aas the coffee shop is not always accessable to me during the week. My computer won't talk the same slang as the rest of the internet any more. Harnrey will act in a support capacity.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 12, 2010)

Another friend of ours spoke with Leif's mom - he's hoping to be back online in a couple of days, so Houwlou won't be too far behind you guys.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Actually, I took a shortcut and googled up an image of the old cover somebody else had scanned them cut out the coolest part, imho, and re-sized until I met the requirements of ENWorld in terms of pixels and file size. I used a free editor called paint.net.



so, rather then stealing it you stole it from a thief?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 12, 2010)

Exactly!


----------



## renau1g (Apr 12, 2010)

How many xp was that worth for you stealing it?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 12, 2010)

Good question. Back in 1e you got Experience Points for Treasure and killing things. So I guess the treasure value of the pic would be the amount I got. Hmm, I'd say that book is priceless, so it should be a lot of points even for a portion of the cover.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2010)

* sigh* we are sad. true ly sad.


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Hey Leif (et all) - I just saw this page and noticed you were amongst the top 5 most visited pages in all of Enworld.
> 
> DeWar - you're on there as well
> 
> EN World D&D / RPG News: The world's premier fan community for Dungeons & Dragons news and more!



This is SO COOL!! (Thanks, renau1g!)  Incidentally, I'm #35, right behind Scotley, at #34, on the most prolific posters list, too.

Yeah, I'm finally back, dammit.  Your concern and kindness in waiting for me is very much appreciated, too, by the way.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2010)

Keeland's thinking is that if we are working for this guy, assuming he exists, then he might let his employees use the bridge freely. Such a thing could be most useful if we happen to have a pack of angry Gnolls without correct change on our tails. If it happens his purposes and ours are similar we might even be able to double bill for clearing the area. If he turns out to be in league with the Gnolls, well he already knows we are here. If he thinks we don't have a pot to piss in, maybe he won't see us as a threat and will ignore us.


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2010)

Good thinking!  Silly me, I thought it was just a given that he was in league with the gnolls.  I like your way much, much better!


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey Mowgli, this thread is over a thousand posts. You might want to fork it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 19, 2010)

Good idea - it snuck up on me!

Now, where did I put that fork? No, seriously . . . didn't there used to be a button at the bottom of each post for forking? It's not there now, and I don't seem to be able to figure out where they put it in their latest scramble.

Oh, well - I'll do it the hard way . . .

New OOC thread is here.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2010)

[last word] I just had to leave my mark [/last word]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2010)

Don't think we aren't watching DeWar.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2010)

darn!


----------



## Scotley (Apr 22, 2010)

Too busy to update your character, but not to busy to try and get the last word in I see.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 22, 2010)

* Ahem* oops ! busted!!


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2010)

Nope!  We're not gonna let you do it that easy, buddy!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2010)

ok. I'll stp then.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 26, 2010)

Alright...I'm calling a mod...it's the only way to stop the DeWar!


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2010)

I think he just needs a little Paxil for his OCD and he'll be fine...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2010)

OCD? what is that? and Paxil?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2010)

Obsessive Compulsive Disorder in your case getting the last post in a thread.
Paxil is a Selective Serotonin Re-uptake Inhibitor (of which Prozac is the most well known) more commonly referred to as an anti-depressant, but Paxil is also an excellent treatment for OCD. 

I forget you're not in the mental health field like many of us in this thread...


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2010)

I think maybe we'd better lace his Paxil with cyanide.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 18, 2011)

is this the right ooc thread?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2011)

Nope. Use the link in my sig to get to the OP page, the current OOC, IC and RG threads (though we're not using the RG thread anymore).


----------

